# Fotos de montajes electrónicos hechos en casa



## rash (Dic 1, 2008)

Hace poco que descubrí estos foros de electrónica y la verdad no tengo palabras para definir todo lo que aportan, creo que es unos mejores de la web, gracias a estos foros podemos compartir mucha información y seguir día a día con este mundo fascinante de la electrónica.....  
...... he pensado que ya que hay temas sobre fotografías de amplificador y bafles hechos en casa, faltaría que aportásemos fotos de montajes varios, claro está, hechos en casa   jejej

saludos..

hay van unas fotitos de un lasershow casero realizado con un puntero laser...


----------



## Manonline (Dic 1, 2008)

jaja, esta muy bueno! y que tal anda? es audioritmico o tiene una secuencia? todo el circuito ese se podria reemplazar por un microcontrolador...

de mas esta decir qe muy prolijo y lindo el montaje!

salu2,
mano.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 1, 2008)

me interesaria que expliques el circuito, el por que tantos componentes, que hace?saludos


----------



## rash (Dic 1, 2008)

...bueno es un montaje que hice para un concurso del instituto hace unos años y es un circuito hecho a lo "bestia"  ....  cada motor realiza una secuencia de 256 velocidades distintas por eso tantos componentes, cada motor cuenta con base de tiempos con el circuito integrado 555, un integrado contador y un convertidor digital-analógico, las dos bases de tiempos van a distinta frecuencia, con lo que se consigue "infinidad" de figuras...lo mejor es utilizar un microcontrolador....

...he rescatado más fotos del baúl de los recuerdos...jejeje  ... va un juego de luces de 4 canales para 2000 W por canal para hacer iluminación de fiestas....

...gracias y saludos


----------



## rash (Dic 3, 2008)

...subo la foto una fuente de alimentación montada en una caja de registro de instalaciones eléctricas...


----------



## Selkir (Dic 5, 2008)

Oye Rash, ¿no tendrás por ahí el esquema del montaje del láser?



A ver si dentro de poco empiezo co algunos proyectos que tengo en mente y los posteo aquí en el foro.





Saludos


----------



## rash (Dic 7, 2008)

... no tengo el esquema completo como tal... pero subo el circuito que controla la velocidad del motor de CC, sólo le faltaría un circuito contador (yo utilizo un 555 con un 74LS390), se puede utilizar cualquier otro (incluso el ordenador)....
,cada motor lleva uno y lo único diferente es la frecuencia del integrado 555... 

..espero te sirva.... merece la pena montarlo porque se aprende un montón, ya que es muy sencillo y engloba un generador de frecuencia (555), un contador, un convertidor digital-analógico (DAC0808) y una etapa de salida amplificadora LF351+TIP122... además cuenta con varias tensiones de CC... a mi parecer es un montaje muy completo y didáctico...

saludos...


----------



## rash (Dic 26, 2008)

... hola a todos, hoy buscando unas cosillas me he encontrado con uno de los primeros circuitos que armé hace ya muchos años, se trata de un micro espia de FM... ¡¡¡ que recuerdos !   jejeje
 saludos...


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 27, 2008)

Aca tienen un par de imagenes de algunos circuitos que tengo dando vueltas sin gabinete ni nada  
Despues posteo las cosas mas elaboradas


----------



## rash (Dic 27, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Aca tienen un par de imagenes de algunos circuitos que tengo dando vueltas sin gabinete ni nada
> Despues posteo las cosas mas elaboradas




...  muy buenos, ......... pero qué es el circuito al que le llamas el pateador  

...saludos


----------



## zap (Dic 27, 2008)

si ese del pateador deve ser un pateador como dice la foto jejeje, deve tirar unos 300V con un transformador de 12+12 0 9+9 no?


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 27, 2008)

Si,en realidad al principio lo hice para encender un fluorescente y despues le di un uso mas dañino 

El circuito es este:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/fluor12v/index.htm

Aunque funcione  no es para confiar en todos los circuitos de pablin


----------



## rash (Ene 7, 2009)

...nadie sa anima a subir fotos de sus montajes...
..bueno yo subo otra de un vumetro puntual...
..saludos...


----------



## alexus (Ene 7, 2009)

muy buenas fotos! rash, si podes podrias subir el circuito completo del laser show porque pinta buenisimo! yo cuando pueda subo algunas fotos, el tema es que no tengo cam digi, se la pido prestada al apdrino de mi hermando cuando vienen a casa y la detono a fotos! jejej no viene al tema igual, conta con migo


----------



## sangreaztk (Ene 7, 2009)

jejeje
yo aquí poniendo una foto de un proyecto de equipo que nos dejaron en la escuela, es un despliegue de mensajes en el aire!


----------



## diego_z (Ene 7, 2009)

bueno aqui algunas fotos de cosas echas en casa


----------



## alexus (Ene 8, 2009)

un roimetro es un equipo de medicion, mide (sino me equivoco) el grado de desacople entre los transmisores, receptores o transceptores y la o las antenas... es un fenomeno no deseado, especificamente se uitiliza en comunicaciones...

sangreatk, podes subri el circuito de tu proyector de mensajes en el aire, esta buenisimo y me intereso! desde ya gracias!


----------



## sangreaztk (Ene 8, 2009)

El 'proyector de mensajes en el aire' solo se trata de una hilera de LEDs girando continuamente con el motor, pero esos LEDs prenden en una determinada secuencia y por un tiempo para formar letras o figuras, vean la siguiente imagen donde los asteriscos (*) representan que un LED esta encendido, un espacio en blanco que está apagado, estas secuencias varían en el tiempo formando la letra 'A'.


```
#LED

LED00       *   *   * 
LED01   *               *
LED02   *               *
LED03   *               *
LED04   *   *   *   *   *
LED05   *               *
LED06   *               *
LED07   *               *
       t01 t02 t03 t04 t05    tiempo
```

En la pagina de JosePino viene uno de estos pero más pequeño: http://josepino.com/pic_projects/indexsp.pl?air_display.jps

Hey alexus, gracias por aclarar/explicar lo del 'roimetro'! 

Buena Vibra!


----------



## diego_z (Ene 10, 2009)

mas cositas echas en casa


----------



## rash (Ene 10, 2009)

que buenos diego z... enhorabuena...

..saludos rash


----------



## sony (Ene 10, 2009)

como me gusta esa seccion no cabe duda de que en este foro hay mucho talento
saludos amigos y suban subiendo sus fotos


----------



## alexus (Ene 10, 2009)

tu lo has dicho sony! muy buenos inventos!


----------



## rash (Feb 8, 2009)

...hola a todos, hace unos días monte un pequeño amplificador para guitarra que suena barbaro teniendo en cuenta que es lo más simple posible, .... hoy le he sacado unas fotitos... aunque las podía poner en el foro de fotos de amplificador las pongo aquí aver si se animan a subir fotos de sus montajes jejjeee.....

...saludos para todos...


----------



## sony (Feb 8, 2009)

muy buen aporte rash felicidades


----------



## alexus (Feb 11, 2009)

podes adjuntar el circuito? me interesa. desde ya gracias

el segundo parlante es como un monitorsito no?


----------



## rash (Feb 11, 2009)

...hola, no podía pensar el éxito que estoy teniendo con los miniamplificador de guitarra  , ya he realizado 3 en una semana para tres amigos aficionados a la guitarra eléctrica y todavía tendré que hacer alguno más, jejeje... todo sea por los colegas    

alexus el circuito que utilizo es el de la imagen adjunta, es muy sencillo y se realiza en un momento sobre placa perforada, el coste aquí en España no llega a los 3 € con altavóz incluido, más 1,5 € de las cajitas elegidas en las tiendas de los chinos (son tiendas muy populares por aquí...) donde hay de todo.

los dos montajes del post anterior son para guitarra eléctrica...

... adjunto unas fotos del primero ya terminado.... (este creo que me lo quedaré yo   .... jejej...

bueno saludos y animense a montarlo que se van a alegrar...


----------



## alexus (Feb 12, 2009)

gracias! haz mucho dinero! jejejejeje


----------



## alexus (Feb 12, 2009)

si sabes de diseño, como seria el circuito sin los condensadores de desacople? dede ya gracias!


----------



## rash (Feb 14, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> si sabes de diseño, como seria el circuito sin los condensadores de desacople? dede ya gracias!




no funcionaría.... saludos


----------



## Andrew (Feb 21, 2009)

Hola acabo de realizar un detector de luz que activa relé...es muy sencillo....  es el primer circuito que realizo despues de 6 años que dejé la electrónica...

saludos


----------



## rash (Feb 24, 2009)

Andrew dijo:
			
		

> Hola acabo de realizar un detector de luz que activa relé...es muy sencillo....  es el primer circuito que realizo despues de 6 años que dejé la electrónica...
> 
> saludos



ok, aquí en el foro hay muchos circuitos para que te animes y sigas montando, jejej
....saludos


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 25, 2009)

bueno aqui van unas fotos del ultimo circuito que arme, de hecho lo hice hoy. es un detector de metales, los cables blindados de audio van a las bobinas que todavia no hice   . si las termino mañana, subo fotos de todo armado y comento los resultados.


----------



## felixls (Feb 26, 2009)

Tengo algunas fotos de mis montajes en:

http://sergiols.blogspot.com/

Aca va una de ellas:


----------



## Andrew (Mar 1, 2009)

Ayer acabé un vemeter con el lm 3915............


----------



## Andrew (Mar 14, 2009)

Acado de terminar una cerradura codificada tactil con transistores y rele......el diagrama lo encontre en internet....

saludos


puede que la utilice para encender el pc....


----------



## alexus (Mar 14, 2009)

andrew si podes adjuntar el esquema te lo agradezco.

felicitaciones por tus montajes


----------



## piripipri (Mar 14, 2009)

podria estar interesante 
aver si puedes subir el esquema


----------



## Andrew (Mar 14, 2009)

http://www.información-ab.uclm.es/labelec/Solar/Otros/Circuitos_practicos/Cerradura Codificada.htm

ahi está...lo mejor esque cuando está inactivo consume 0.0 amperios osea nada!solo cuando activa el relé

saludos y gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 14, 2009)

Buen montaje, felicitaciones!


----------



## diego_z (Mar 16, 2009)

bueno acabo determinar el cargador para la lipo, aunque no quedo muy bien impreso funciona correctamente jeje


----------



## alexus (Mar 17, 2009)

aeromodelismo? o que variante del r/c? jajaja


----------



## diego_z (Mar 17, 2009)

jeje si cosas que vuelan che y de vez en cuando aterrizan si que uno se lo ordene jaja


----------



## alexus (Mar 18, 2009)

es un sueño que siempre tuve, el aeromodelismo.. jaja y bue mientras aterrizen como corresponde y no de cabeza todo bien! jajajaja


----------



## rash (Abr 5, 2009)

Hola a todos.. subo las fotos de un caleidoscopio que monté cuando hacia el "tonto" con mi mujer....

..saludos..

PD.- me sirvió


----------



## rash (Abr 5, 2009)

..aahh¡¡¡¡ esto también........... 

PD.-hace mucho tiempo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2009)

Buenas!
Acá les muestro un diseño que hice hace muchos años para probar el uso del puerto paralelo con alguna aplicación que fuera útil.
Lo que diseñé es un módulo con conversor A/D de 8 bits y 8 canales, con el famoso ADC0809. Por el puerto paralelo se dispara la conversión y por polling se obtiene el EOC y se lee el resultado de la conversión. El tiempo de conversión es de mas o menos 70 microsegundos y la lectura por el puerto se hace en modo nibble para asegurar la compatibilidad con cualquier puerto paralelo existente. Esto significa que la lectura de los 8 bits de la conversión se hace en dos nibbles (4 bits) consecutivos con un previo masajeo de los bits para ponerlos en forma, ya que no vienen todos seguido en el puerto, por que uso las líneas de estado para leer. La selección del canal a convertir se hace con los tres bits menos significativos (D2-D1-D0) de las líneas de datos.
Como me sobraban lineas de datos in usar, pues le agregué cuatro salidas a relay NC/NO, con la idea de que si hace falta interactuar con algo, pues ya tengo las salidas.

La parte que falta acá es el driver para poder usar esta interfaz desde el software. El driver que hice es un driver en modo kernel para Linux con Kernel 2.2.19, que es un poco viejísimo, pero es el que tengo instalado en la 486 que uso para estas pruebas. Este driver es software libre, pero lo voy a subir luego, cuando tenga pasado el esquemático en algun software actul, por que lo tenía en el Orcad de 1995 pero solo me quedó la impresión, así que tengo que pasarlo de nuevo.

A la caja le falta pintar las leyendas del frente y fondo, pero recién me acuerdo que tenía que hacerlo, por que hace como tres años que lo tengo guardado.

Saludos!


----------



## reyvilla (Abr 14, 2009)

hola que tal, bueno por los momentos no tengo fotos de mis proyectos pero si un circuito bien interesante de un invento de un profesor que me costo unas cuantas madrugadas pero del cual aprendi mucho fue mi primer proyecto grande y de echo fue uno de los mas complicado que he realizado ya que era a base de compuertas y 555, el circuito lo diseñe en base a lo que queria el gran gran P. profesor que me saco canas, se trata de un dispensador de cuba libre es una bebida preparada a base de limon, coca cola y ron, el queria una maquina que le prepara bebida en un vaso eso significaba que tenia que dispensar por separado cada uno de los ingrediente y a parte tenia que ser una dosis exacta de cada uno ya que si dispensaba mas limon que coca cola iba ser limonada con ron y no una cuba libre que es lo que se queria. entonces a partir de alli empezo el sufrimiento para reaizar el sueño de un borracho profesor, claro despues de hacerlo resulto muy gratificante pues logre armarlo y probarla el brebaje y resulto muy pero muy bueno ya que podiamos suministrar la cantidad exacta de cada uno de los ingrdeientes lo cual nos daba como el gusto de cada quien, si querian mas de uno que de otro solo se modificaban los tiempos con el pot. especifico y listo apretas un boton y esperas 10seg. y ya esta preparada la bebida. Espero conseguirles las fotos para que puedan ver el resultado. aqui les anexo el esquema electrico, hydraulico y pneumatico. El circuito se puede reducir bastante con un solo pic pero es borrachin queria con 555 y compuertas.   Saludos 
ya logre localizar las fotos estaban en un pendriver que tenia perdido por alli aqui estan...


----------



## bebeto (Abr 15, 2009)

Primero presentarme.... soy estudiante de  la escuela tecnica Nº1  de balcarce Argentina BS AS, y tengo pensado seguir estudiando Ingenieria electronica ... mis conocimientos en la electronica son los minimos... es decir: funcionamiento y caracteristicas de algunos comoponentes infaltable como:  diodos, transistores, triacs, capacitores: electroliticos y ceramicos..., resistencias, bobinas, relays, transformadores simples y simetricos... etc...

ya q este año empese con la electronica  este proyecto ya tiene  1 año y medio, cuando yo de curiosidad y gusto me iva metiendo en la electronica, empese como creo q empesaron todos, des-soldando componentes  cuando se era chico... sin saber para que se utilizaba.. solo por curiosidad....  siempre me gusto inventar, siempre andaba pelando cablesitos para hacer andar un motor.... le ponia lucesitas a los autitos... hacia lanchitas con los motores... etc...

cuestion q este, mi primer proyecto me hace sentir orgulloso... ya q obveamente es mi obra...  ademas de q uno recibe sus primeras felicitacions por parte de sus padres amigos y profesores... ya he hecho 5 de estos por pedido a mis amigos, solo cobrando el materias ya q yo lo hago por aficion...

sin mas parloteo termino de presentarme, les pido q me comprendan si les hago una pregunta... no es de pesado sino porque me interesa.

desde ya muchas gracias... y felicitaciones por esta gran comunidad, llena de gente que realmente sabe del tema.
[/img]


----------



## goguma (Abr 20, 2009)

aqui va uno... es un circuito controlado por la voz... jeje.... saludos[/img]


----------



## rourke (Abr 21, 2009)

¡¡¡ eeeeeeeeeeeeso es lo que necesita el mundo! una sobredosis de locura racional para ver si arreglamos esta vaina que soporta a nuestros pies nojodas. ja ja ja . gracias pana estan muy benos tus aportes. te felicito pero baja los esquemas no seas pichirre ( pichirre= egoista; es un termino venezolano).


----------



## rash (May 21, 2009)

Hola gente como están... esto es el primer generador que monté hace mucho tiempo, lo he utilizado muchísimo... lleva un generador de onda senoidal de 10 Hz a 50 Khz, y un pequeño amplificador  de 3 W, lo he utilizado mucho para reparar equipos de audio, aunque menos  para calibrarlos y ajustarlos, debido a una distorsión de la señal relativamente alta.... 
bueno, saludos a todos. 

(  la foto esta realizada con el movil...)


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (May 24, 2009)

hola rash
llegue un poco tarde al post y vi el miniamplificador de guitarra y tengo un par de dudas con el dircuito que presentas, ya que siempre he querido hacerme un amplificador como ese, y no se mucho de electronica aun

el potenciometro es logaritmico?
puedo reemplazar el 386 por algun otro integrado (741 por ej)?
como pido el parlante cuando valla a comprarlo? (disculpa si esta pregunta es demasiado basica, pero como dije antes recien estoy empezando a conocer el genial mundo de la electronica)

de antemano muchas gracias
Saludos
Juan.Espinoza


----------



## rash (May 25, 2009)

Juan.Espinoza dijo:
			
		

> hola rash
> llegue un poco tarde al post y vi el miniamplificador de guitarra y tengo un par de dudas con el dircuito que presentas, ya que siempre he querido hacerme un amplificador como ese, y no se mucho de electronica aun
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (May 25, 2009)

muchas gracias por tu ayuda Rash
voy a montar el circuito y cuando lo tenga subo la foto 
Saludos
Juan.Espinoza


----------



## cuervokbza (May 25, 2009)

Me ecnantó el proyecto de reyvilla ! el dispenser de cuba libre       
jjajaj muy bueno !
otra cosa !  rash ! es exquisita la teminacion de tu generador ! simplemente impecable !

bueno... animándome un poco con el tema de las fotos les traigo un par de proyectos que realizé en la secundaria, aunque ahora no estoy estudiando ingeniería electronica, ustedes comprenderán q uno nunca deja la electrónica !

PD: disculpen la desprolijidad de las imagenes pero tuve q achicarlas mucho en tamaño y calidad para poder subirlas....


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (May 25, 2009)

hola Rash 
te cuento que arme el circuito y basicamente, si funciona. solo que hay un pequeño detalle que es que el parlante da un zumbido que "tapa" al sonido que da de la guitarra misma, por lo que no es muy agradable el sonido que entrega el amplificador.

haciendo pruebas llegue a varias teorias que pueden ser posibles fallas:

1.- cuando ponia el dedo en una de las patitas de cualquier componente, el zumbido se reducia considerablemente dejandolo casi inaudible al tocar la guitarra. (me imagino que esto es algun problema con las tierras)

2.- alguno de los componentes que me vendieron, no es el correcto (desconfio del condensador de 0.047uF, ya que una vez ya me vendieron mal un par de condensadores de polyester)

3.- el parlante que compre es de mala calidad y por eso el zumbido

otra cosa que note es que al bajar un tono de mi guitarra (tengo una epiphone SG special la que tiene un volume, y un tono) y lo dejo en cero el zumbido tambien se reduce pero no tanto como cuando hago contacto con el dedo.

adjunto las fotos de los componentes y la del montaje en el protoboard si los puedes revisar... a lo mejor la falla radica en el armado y no en lo que mencione antes.

Saludos 
Juan.Espinoza


----------



## capitanp (May 26, 2009)

Juan.Espinoza dijo:
			
		

> hola Rash
> te cuento que arme el circuito y basicamente, si funciona. solo que hay un pequeño detalle que es que el parlante da un zumbido que "tapa" al sonido que da de la guitarra misma, por lo que no es muy agradable el sonido que entrega el amplificador.
> 
> haciendo pruebas llegue a varias teorias que pueden ser posibles fallas:
> ...






Probaste con cabe mallado (apantallado) en la entrada


----------



## alexus (May 26, 2009)

es protoboard tambien! ojo ahi!


----------



## rash (May 26, 2009)

Hola Juan.Espinosa, puede ser algo de ésto:

- ¿con qué lo estás alimentando? ¿con una pila o con una fuente de alimentación? para evitar ruidos alimentalo con una pila de 9V
- ¿El cable que va a la guitarra como es? ¿es apantallado? fíjate en el de la foto..
- Comprueba las clavijas del cable de la guitarra...
- Si tienes móntalo en un pequeño trocito de placa... y no en el protoboard, para asegurar conexiones...


PD.- el sonido mejora bastante cuando metas el altavoz en su caja...

bueno cuéntame  vale?

saludos


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (May 26, 2009)

voy a probar ahora el cable apantallado (supongo que le dicen asi al cable de microfono :S.. ese que es una malla por el rededor y al centro un cable aislado) y lo voy a montar en placa

al rato les cuento como me va
ah! otra duda ... donde conectas el led que aparece ahi?


----------



## rash (May 26, 2009)

Juan.Espinoza dijo:
			
		

> voy a probar ahora el cable apantallado (supongo que le dicen asi al cable de microfono :S.. ese que es una malla por el rededor y al centro un cable aislado) y lo voy a montar en placa
> 
> al rato les cuento como me va
> ah! otra duda ... donde conectas el led que aparece ahi?




el led va conectado a la pila de 9V mediante una resistencia de 560 ohmios... bueno no va directamente, va después del interruptor de encendido, que en este montaje es el mismo conector (jack) de entrada, es decir, cuando se enchufa el cable de la guitarra en el amplificador, entonces es cuando se enciende el amplificador y el led....

...saludos


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (Jun 1, 2009)

bueno ya arme el amplificador y funciona de 10

muchas gracias por su ayuda, de verdad les agradezco un monton.. aunque no entendi eso de conectar el jack como interruptor (si pudieran decirme podria modificar un poco el circuito que hice)

y como este tema trata de fotos de montajes pongo las mias... aunque no estan muy bien hechas, cumplen la funcion.

espero poder seguir mejorando y aprendiendo mucho mas en el foro.
saludos a todos
Juan.Espinoza


----------



## alexus (Jun 1, 2009)

muy lindos montajes!


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (Jun 1, 2009)

muchas gracias alexus

dandole unas vueltas al circuito se me ocurrio conectarle un vumetro... es posible hacer esto?

si fuera posible como seria la conexión?

la verdad nunca he visto un amplificador de guitarra con vumetro por lo que me imagino que no es posible pero soñar es gratis!

saludos
Juan.Espinoza


----------



## RaFFa (Jun 2, 2009)

muy buenos montajes, felicitaciones.
rash tendrias los esquemas de ese generador de señales tan apañado que enseñaste anteriormente?.Gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

lo que subistes es un monitor decarga de baterias!

aqui te adjunto un vu-meter+ un apli de bajo ruido...

espero te sirva:

extraido dela revista saber electronica..


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (Jun 2, 2009)

gracias alexus

si se que subi un indicador de carga de baterias... pero esas son las 3 fotos de abajo....las 2 primeras son el amplificador.. si ahi se ve que esta el parlante! 
tan loco no estoy jjajajaja (aun)

muchas gracias por tu interes y la información que creo que me servira un monton
saludos
Juan.Espinoza


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

no hay de que,para eso estoy... estamos...


----------



## rash (Jun 2, 2009)

RaFFa dijo:
			
		

> muy buenos montajes, felicitaciones.
> rash tendrias los esquemas de ese generador de señales tan apañado que enseñaste anteriormente?.Gracias.
> Un saludo.



hombre un andaluz, jejeje, me alegra mucho... saludos RaFFa...
lo que me pides no lo tengo   , este cacharro es muy antiguo, pero en cuanto esté por casa mañana te busco uno sencillo y lo subo por aquí: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/instrumentacion-basica-taller-aficionado-electronico-19782/

....ya sabes para cumplir con las normas del foro y que cada cosa esté en su sitio... 

Juan.Espinosa un vumetro si se puede conectar a un amplificador de guitarra, como puedes ver en el buen aporte de alexus.. 
... si lo que quieres es una representación logaritmica de la potencia de salida utiliza el LM3915, pero si quieres un efecto más lineal (pero más vistoso) utiliza el que tu has posteado con el LM324...total cualquiera de los dos te sirve....

Con respecto al comentario que hacias:
"".. aunque no entendi eso de conectar el jack como interruptor (si pudieran decirme podria modificar un poco el circuito que hice)""

me refiero a que el amplificador no se enciende hasta que no introduces el jack de la guitarra y cuando lo sacas se desconecta, ésto se hace con un jack hembra estéreo y funciona aprovechando la clavija mono del cable de guitarra.

...bueno señores un abrazo...


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Recuerden, este tema es solo para las fotos. Si desean mostrar el circuito que usaron, enlacen la discusión donde se comento sobre él.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 2, 2009)

"la verdad nunca he visto un amplificador de guitarra con vumetro por lo que me imagino que no es posible pero soñar es gratis"

Si que es posible... si los amplificador de guitarra no tienen VU es porque los fabricantes no quieren... pero le podès conectar cualquiera. Armà uno con el LM3915 o LM3914 y ya està.


----------



## rash (Jun 3, 2009)

Hola, he encontrado éstas fotos de montajes que algunos tienen ya sus años  ... 
...las del cochecito son de un proyecto educativo...

..perdón...el mensaje anterior ha sido un error, hoy está la conexión muy lenta en mi ordenador... espero que un moderador lo borre  ops:   

saludos


----------



## Padrino (Jun 3, 2009)

Rash:

     Ese chasis de tu "cochecito" por fín me da una idea de qué hacer con tanto CD desperdiciado. Un saludo


----------



## alexus (Jun 3, 2009)

wow! te felicito!

cuanta plata hay ahi!

te invito a que te des una vulta y publiques tu cochesito aqui: 
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/167656/ _
el juego de luces que funcion cumple? secuencial, audiorritmico?, ?

gracias!


----------



## rash (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok alexus llevas razón me pasaré por ese tema y pondré un enlace con éstas fotos,  utilizar cd's puede servir de base para pequeños robots...

Lo de la plata si es verdad porque muchas de las placas que se ven en la foto las realizé en la universidad y cuando uno estudia fuera de su pueblo se gasta una plata grande....

Aunque no todas son de las prácticas, hay mezclador de audio, amplificador de BF,  una placa utilizaba para averigurar los códigos de los radiocassette de los vehículos, ya sabes esos radiocassette que cuando lo desconectas de la alimentación te piden un código de 4 dígitos, luces del coche fantástico....

Lo del juego de luces; es secuencial...

saludos¡¡¡..


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (Jun 3, 2009)

hola rash, yo nuevamente molestandote

que buena idea el choche !

tienes por ahi el esquema del circuito?

te agradeceria un monton si lo pudieras postear, ya que realizar este proyecto me ayudaria demasiado en la carrera 

Saludos
Juan.Espinoza


----------



## alexus (Jun 3, 2009)

juan pedilo en este tema y sumate!

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?p=203833#203833

a rash ya lo invite y le pedi que publique las fotos y el esquema si lo desea...


----------



## seaarg (Jun 4, 2009)

Bueno, me prendo al topic.

Aca va la potencia para subwoofer de auto + SMPS basada en el amplificador de ejtagle. (En https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about27233.html )

Toda la información en: http://www.diysubwoofer.comze.com/

O en: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about32937.html

La fuente es diseño mio, el amplificador digital no jeje


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 4, 2009)

Me parece a mi o lo hiciste en dos parte?


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

parece no? eso con los watt´s creo qeu va a chorrear! jajaja


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 4, 2009)

Me faltó una "S" en partes... pero no me deja editar!


----------



## alexus (Jun 4, 2009)

se entendio!  y eso parece! por eso dije que cuando entre a calentar va a chorrear esa silicona!


----------



## seaarg (Jun 4, 2009)

Si, el disipador esta en 2 partes porque no consegui unos mas largos. Los mismos estan atornillados en la placa base que si es "una sola"

Y por chorrear no, lo pense pero no calienta para nada, apenas entibia! Periodos de viajes de 1 hr en el auto todos los dias hace 6 meses y aun firme jeje.


----------



## rash (Jun 4, 2009)

seaarg enhorabuena, que buen montaje.... felicitaciones..

subo una foto del comprobador de equipos de audio que posteé antes pero ahora la foto la he realizado con la cámara reflex... la direfencia es palpable....


saludos,


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 4, 2009)

Ahhh miraaaa lo gris eran botones, potenciometros y terminales RCA! jaja


----------



## matrix01 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hola valla que circuitos electronicos mas interensantes     y los mios que estando haciendo eran smples  , estos son muchisimo mas complejos yo tengo que hacer circuitos mas complejos      na os felicito por los circuitos que abeis realizado me encantan .matrix


----------



## alexus (Jun 13, 2009)

a mi no, a rash y a los demas!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 13, 2009)

hola rash , en la sfotos tiene s2 motorcitos que son apuntados por un llaverito laser.

si te acuerdas o tienes el concepto puedes explicar que efecto hace.

gracias


----------



## alexus (Jun 14, 2009)

fernandob, date una vuelta por "equipos de iluminacion..." en diseños en general, ahi esta mi efecto con laser, similar al de rash, seras bien recibido!

eso "dibuja" formas no muy complejas...


----------



## rash (Jun 14, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> hola rash , en la sfotos tiene s2 motorcitos que son apuntados por un llaverito laser.
> 
> si te acuerdas o tienes el concepto puedes explicar que efecto hace.
> 
> gracias



hola fernandob el circuito de foto crea unas figuras muy simples como bien dice el compañero alexus... 

El rayo laser incide en el primer espejo del primer motor y como entra con un ángulo determinado el reflejo del laser crea el efecto de un circulo (cuando el motorcillo gira), éste reflejo incide en un segundo espejo de un segundo motor que gira también creando unas figuras geométricas (tienen un nombre determinado que ahora no me acuerdo), para ir variando las figuras basta sólo con variar la velocidad de los motorcillos indistintamente, (con unos 555)....

algo parecido a ésto:
YouTube - laser Show 2 rojo homemade Casero

saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 14, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> hola rash , en la sfotos tiene s2 motorcitos que son apuntados por un llaverito laser.
> 
> si te acuerdas o tienes el concepto puedes explicar que efecto hace.
> 
> gracias



exactamente esto, pero guarda que esta filmado con muchisima luz de ambiente

YouTube - espirografo laser

ese es de mi creacion


saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 15, 2009)

Se llama "espirografo"


----------



## rash (Jun 15, 2009)

Exacto¡¡ fernandoae espirógrafo laser, pero las figuras tienen un nombre matemático que no me acuerdo, haber si utilizo a el sr. google  por no sacar los apuntes ...

Bueno antes de que existieran por donde yo vivo las famosas tiendas de los chinos, donde se encuentra de todo a precios muy baratos.....antes cuando iba a correr todas las tardes me colocaba en la ropa o en la bicicleta éste indicador luminoso intermitente con leds de alto brillo... hice unos cuantos para los amigos y sobre todo para las amigas (PD.-no veas que triunfo...  con algo tan sencillo ), ahora sin embargo te lo venden en los chinos a 1€ y son verdaderos juegos de luces con multitud de secuencias (yo utilizo uno con unos triacs para fiestas)...
Ah las cajitas éran de unos despertadores de propaganda...

abrazos. rash


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 15, 2009)

Es cierto que los paises orientales con su producción en masa nos complican el negocio!... pero bueno ni hablar de la calidad de los productos


----------



## karl (Jun 15, 2009)

ploducto chino!  balato!, galantia?
bueh... tles flashasos o 1 segundo, lo que suceda plimelo!


----------



## alexus (Jun 15, 2009)

los dibujos del laser se llaman epitrocoides e hipotrocoides algo asi, y se basa en compicadas formulas!


----------



## karl (Jun 15, 2009)

no son epicicloides? lo se porque en la antiguedad se creia que los planetas se movian en ese tipo de orbitas, y giraban dentro de sus "esferas" a veces mas cerca de la esfera exterior y a veces mas cerca de la interna.

Se obtienen calculando la posicion de un punto en un circulo que gira dentro de una orbita circular.


----------



## rash (Jun 15, 2009)

karl dijo:
			
		

> ploducto chino!  balato!, galantia?
> bueh... tles flashasos o 1 segundo, lo que suceda plimelo!



galantia? galantia noo¡¡¡¡     


alexus diste en el clavo esa son las figuras.... un poco de matemáticas nunca está de más  

http://temasmatematicos.uniandes.edu.co/Trocoides/paginas/introduccion.htm#cap0

saludos gente..


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 19, 2009)

Todo impresionante!

A ver si cuando acabo unos proyectos que estoy haciendo subo fotos


----------



## oxanderv (Jun 19, 2009)

Muy interesante !

A ver cuando me animo y muestro las fotos de mis proyectos el problema es que no tengo camara digital pero la consigo prestada ops:  , son pocos comparado con todos los que he visto de algunos colegas.


----------



## jorger (Jun 30, 2009)

Bueno,aquí pongo el mio,ya el inversor definitivo para la coilgun portátil montado en 2 trozos de placas recicladas jejeje   
A ver si hago mas circuitos diferentes y no me repito tanto con este     
Si a alguien le interesa el tema de la coilgun,que me mande un mp   .


----------



## rash (Jul 5, 2009)

Hola gente como andan?
Van unas fotos de unos altavoces activos, para un pequeño karaoke, son dos bafles de 100W a los que le he incorporado dos amplificador con TDA1514 y el magnífico previo con entrada de linea y mic del compañero tupolev...

...saludos y buen verano...


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 5, 2009)

De cuanto son los altavoces?


----------



## rash (Jul 6, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> De cuanto son los altavoces?



Los TDA1514 con la tensión que los alimento entregan unos 30W más o menos de potencia eficaz. Los bafles deben de aguantar los 60-70 W RMS.
...saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 6, 2009)

Mejor  porque se veian un poco chicos para 100W


----------



## kolveas (Jul 7, 2009)

Aportando para el foro jeje, 
este fue el proyecto que realize en mi 2º año de escuela, 
un interruptor crepuscular, muy sencillo, yo creo que todos saben cual es el objetivo de este proyecto.
la cual es capas de "automatizar" cualquier  basicamente por la LDR, como lamparas de interior, televisores, lamparas de exterior, apenas la LDR detecte poca luz, por ej, cuando se anochezca.
adjunto el proyecto terminado en su caja.
saludos comunidad.


----------



## rash (Jul 8, 2009)

Hola kolveas, buen montaje, esas cajas estancas para instalaciones eléctricas son muy versatiles y baratas...

enhorabuena, saludos


----------



## tiomao (Jul 8, 2009)

Hola a todos!. 

Un saludo desde Costa Rica. Quería felicitarlos a todos por esos proyectos tan interesantes!. 

Soy un estudiante principiante de electrónica. Estoy dando mis primeros pasos y quería compartirles las imagenes de la primera fuente de voltaje que hice. 

Yo sé que para ustedes esto es muy básico, pero el poder hacer esta fuente me llenó de mucho orgullo, porque fue mi primer montaje y diseño en PCB, además de que ha quedado muy estable. Es una fuente simétrica regulable de +/- 17 Voltios DC, con protección de cortocircuito e indicadores de corto. También tiene una fuente fija de 5 Voltios DC con protección e indicador de corto. La monté en una caja de paso para instalaciones eléctricas. Bueno aquí les dejo las fotos. Es sencilla pero hecha con mucho amor jaja. saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 8, 2009)

ahorrando en gabinetes ?   

yo tambien busco asi, por que sino sale un monton, hace unso dias llame a chillemi hnos para preguntarle de unos gabinetes chiquitos, para comprar por cantidad, no soncaros pero venden por caja......y la caja trae 360 unidades   
en fin, mas de 350 US la caja......seguire comprando e a poco .

eso de las cajas de paso de electricidad a vces viene bien, yo hice un equipo que usaba una caja como la de tiomao, pero iba colgado en la pared, el tema es que la tapa (ver la de tio mao) la hice pero no use la de chapa de la caja de paso, busque una en una casa de ALUMINIO y ahi monte de paso todo loq ue era de potencia.

2 pajarracosde un tiro: tapa y disipador.

la verdad que todo muy lindo, tiene esa belleza eterna para el que le gusta.

yo antes si , me gustaba hacer las placas, pero hace rato que les escapo, veo siempre como zafo.

saludos a todos


----------



## andreus (Jul 10, 2009)

Hola compañeros aqui les muestro mi trabajo de 3° año del colegio ; es un amplificador de 300 watts con un ecualizador de 3 bandas  y un sistema de ventilacion automatico .Estoy contento con el trabajo que hice pues me costo mucho tiempo armarlo hasta donde esta pues aun no esta terminado jeje    .Esta armado en una caja hecha de fabrica por lo que muchos no me creen que yo lo haya armado , espero que ustedes si me crean jejeje  .
Bueno le puse empeño. saludos    
http://www.phpbb.com/


----------



## rash (Jul 11, 2009)

Muy lindo andreus, buen trabajo, con un poquito de esfuerzo se consiguen las cosas, es así...

Felicitaciones....

PD:¿no son un poco pequeñas las aletas de refrigeración? como se te pare el ventilador....


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 11, 2009)

Muy buenos los montajes de todos, los felicito por la dedicacion a lo que hacen.
les dejo mi humilde aporte, un booster para TV que arme hace un tiempo, lo voy a poner en el gabinete de una canalera.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 11, 2009)

donde puedo conseguir información del booster ese?

saludos


----------



## alexus (Jul 11, 2009)

me sumo! creo que es un amplificador de recepcion no?


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 12, 2009)

jaja, les intereso no? les cuento que gracias a ese booster y a una fuga de un amplificaror tuve cable por mucho tiempo   
la información se la podrian pedir a quien lo hizo y subio las fotos no?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 12, 2009)

si, verdad, se lo podria pedir a quien subio la foto.

che arubaro, me pasas el circuito?

aah, gracias


----------



## alexus (Jul 12, 2009)

o noooooo.... tiene bobinas! =(


gracias alvaro por la información, hablamos.


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 12, 2009)

por nada y a las ordenes. no os asusteis por las bobinas lean el manual, yo le puse unas de selector de canalesde una tele blanco y negro y anda bien el circuito. ojo no le pongan las primras que vean, esas que le puse coinciden con lo que pide por eso les doy el dato de donde pueden sacar, y si tienen alguna vuelta de mas se la cortan.


Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 12, 2009)

aaah, ya se cuales bob decis

duda, se puede poner este artilugio antes de esos divisores de bocas, o sea, entra un cable y salen varios para varios tvs


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 12, 2009)

me juego a que no va a haber problema porque esos divisores son de 75Ω y el booster tambien es de 75Ω a la entrada y salida, pero con probar no perdes nada y cuando mucho va a ser para una sola tele.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 12, 2009)

ok, gracias


----------



## alexus (Jul 13, 2009)

alvaro, gracias poir la explicacion, voy a ver que puedo inventar, poruqe aca veo los canales de cable pata pa´rriba!

lo armo subo foto y comento,

un abrazo alvaro (arubaro), te saluda "(...) MOVIL 2"


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 14, 2009)

espero ese booster entonces, yo se que canales ves de pata pa´rriba y queres acomodar jeje, te cuento que para eso no sirve.


un abrazo alexis alias alexus,  "(...) BASE CENTRAL"


----------



## alexus (Jul 14, 2009)

jajajaja me leiste la mente? jaja es que la muchacha anda siempre de cabeza y se me pasea por toda la pantalla, es inquieta, pero eso si, no se calla! 

vos tambien habras querido darla vuelta! jeje

si, para eso se utiliza aparte del booster, un inversor de 108º (pablin)...

jajajaja

un abrazo amigo alvaro (arubaro), 73/51 "(...) MOVIL 1".


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 14, 2009)

Las técnicas de codificación de los canales evolucionaron muchachos! el circuito de pablin hace como 10 años que no sirve...


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 14, 2009)

jaja, de sabe, ahora todo es digital ya no se arregla invirtiendo ni filtrando nada.


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 14, 2009)

A mi me contaron, nuncá lo armé


----------



## alexus (Jul 14, 2009)

yo tampoco lo arme, un amigo si, tratando de dar vuelta a la muchaca contorsionista! jejeje

nos estamos llendo del tema!

continuando con el tema en si, aqui ajunto un colage con imagenes de "la pantalla" de un reloj despertador digital que arme el año pasado, cuenta con 130 led´s de 5mm, y dos pcb de 10cm x 30cm.

atte. alexus


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 14, 2009)

Además para que complicarse... si hay internet  jaja


Y sen los numeros de tu reloj? ponele de 10mm de alto brillo


----------



## sony (Jul 14, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> yo tampoco lo arme, un amigo si, tratando de dar vuelta a la muchaca contorsionista! jejeje
> 
> nos estamos llendo del tema!
> 
> ...


oye alexus de berias de portear los esquematicos de tu reloj mas información de como lo armaste saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 14, 2009)

"Y sen los numeros de tu reloj? ponele de 10mm de alto brillo Wink"
Es:
Y se ven los numeros de tu reloj? ponele de 10mm de alto brillo Wink


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 14, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> ponele de 10mm de alto brillo



la idea, me parece, es informaciónrmar la hora, no hacer un fondo de ojos, jajajaj


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 15, 2009)

va a ser un reloj o un proyector al final?


Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 15, 2009)

Aunque estaria bueno ponerle un fresnel adelante y proyectarlo en una pared... es una buena idea!


----------



## alexus (Jul 15, 2009)

jeje si claro que se ven los numeros, porque lo puse detras de un acrilico semi ahumado!

como dice zeta, te encegueceria los led de alto brillo, y tantos!

fernando, tas loko! 130 led x 40 pesos +o - que vale c/u= QUIEBRA! 

alvaro, es un reloj normal, para poner sobre la comoda, no un proyector.

atte. alexus


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 15, 2009)

"fernando, tas loko! 130 led x 40 pesos +o - que vale c/u= QUIEBRA! "

No se a cuantos pe$o$ de Argentina equivale pero acá no son muy caros, tampoco son regalados  

Pero me gustó la idea de hacer un "proyector de horas, minutos, y segundos"... capaz que lo armo.


----------



## alexus (Jul 15, 2009)

son mas o menos 5 pesos argentinos, 

para hacerlo con un laser esta mejor!


----------



## rash (Jul 15, 2009)

alexus todos esos led encendidos en la comoda con la luz apagada... uuuuhhh¡¡¡ como dejes la ventana abierta los vecinos se van a poner a pensar cosas raras       

muy proligo saludos


----------



## alexus (Jul 15, 2009)

tiene funcion dimmer cuando no detecta movimiento! jeje

queda bien bajita la luz..

poruqe dices lo de los vecinos, por la luz roja? jeje


----------



## leop4 (Jul 15, 2009)

andreus dijo:
			
		

> Hola compañeros aqui les muestro mi trabajo de 3° año del colegio ; es un amplificador de 300 watts con un ecualizador de 3 bandas  y un sistema de ventilacion automatico .Estoy contento con el trabajo que hice pues me costo mucho tiempo armarlo hasta donde esta pues aun no esta terminado jeje    .Esta armado en una caja hecha de fabrica por lo que muchos no me creen que yo lo haya armado , espero que ustedes si me crean jejeje  .
> Bueno le puse empeño. saludos
> http://www.phpbb.com/



andreus tendrias el pcb del amplificador ese, me gusto mucho el montaje que hisiste y queria saver si se comporta bien con los graves. gracias.


----------



## alexus (Jul 15, 2009)

jaja ya piensan cosas mis vecinos, piensan que soy loco!

soy loco porque tengo antenas en el techo, porque esucho musica a high volumen, etc. etc.

y lo mejor, porque escucho rock n´roll soy borracho! (segun ellos) 

jejeje son una manga de chusmas ignorantes, a cada rato me ven y me preguntan,

"para que son esas antenas?" "tas agarrando cable"?, etc, etc.

atte. alexus.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 15, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> jaja ya piensan cosas mis vecinos, piensan que soy loco!
> 
> soy loco porque tengo antenas en el techo, porque esucho musica a high volumen, etc. etc.
> 
> ...



jajajajajajajajaja



			
				fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> capaz que lo armo.



por que no me sonaria raro?


----------



## alexus (Jul 16, 2009)

¿? porque no me sonaria raro?


----------



## Nimer (Jul 16, 2009)

Siguiendo el tema principal del thread, les dejo mi fuente.


----------



## alexus (Jul 16, 2009)

bonito montaje!

le haria falta unos medidores, analogicos o digiales, nomas para tener una idea de lo que consume el circuito y la tension que suministra la fuente.

felicitaciones!


----------



## Nimer (Jul 16, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> bonito montaje!
> 
> le haria falta unos medidores, analogicos o digiales, nomas para tener una idea de lo que consume el circuito y la tension que suministra la fuente.
> 
> felicitaciones!



No hay lugar para meterle nada. 
Es un gabinete muy chico.. Necesita algún circuito el voltímetro o amperímetro?


----------



## sony (Jul 16, 2009)

felicidades nimer te quedo muy bien la fuente


----------



## alexus (Jul 16, 2009)

si, un solo integrado de 40 y 4 display´s, mas algun componete pasivo, pero son pocos, 
pero tienes instrumentos de aguja que ocupan poco lugar!

aqui unas fotos de mi laser show, obviamente hecho en casa!


----------



## rash (Jul 16, 2009)

*alexus* que buen montaje y que buena terminación, ¿de qué potencia es el laser?

... felicitaciones


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 17, 2009)

nimer ya que en la ultima foto cambiaste de lugas el mp4 podrias haberlo puesto en otro lado para que no saliera, o fue para que veamos que tenes uno?
ya que estamos con los laser les dejo el mio


----------



## alexus (Jul 17, 2009)

ya lo habia visto alvaro, pero las felicitaciones de nuevo!


----------



## alexus (Jul 17, 2009)

ya lo habia visto alvaro, pero las felicitaciones de nuevo!

rash, es un punterito de los chinos, el de arubaro, utiliza uno de gravadora de dvd.

edit 1: Sr´s Moderadores, editen si es necesario, soy conciente del error que cometi.


----------



## Amaro (Jul 17, 2009)

se ve super bueno el laser alexus podrias mostrar un video ^^
saludos


----------



## Nimer (Jul 17, 2009)

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> nimer ya que en la ultima foto cambiaste de lugas el mp4 podrias haberlo puesto en otro lado para que no saliera, o fue para que veamos que tenes uno?



Si si, me encanta presumir.. Por eso.

(no recuerdo haberme fijado en mover nada para la foto.)


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 17, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> ¿? porque no me sonaria raro?



no me sonaria raro(pareceria raro) que fernando se arme un reloj tipo proyector, eso era loq eu quise decir

saludos


----------



## andreus (Jul 19, 2009)

hola leop4 disculpa por responder tan tarde pero aqui te dejo el pcb de mi amplificador  , ah y gracias por los comentarios ,cualquier otra cosa me avisas . Saludos


----------



## alexus (Jul 20, 2009)

andreus, como lo dice el titulo el tema es para las fotos, si deseas enviar  un esuqem o algo a alguien que paso por aqui hazlo por mp, paginas atras paso eso mismo, 

adjuntaron un archico y paso la ley!

atte. alexus.


----------



## andreus (Jul 22, 2009)

o rayos por  favor disculpenme estoy  consciente del  error q que cometi   , de ser posible editen el mensaje


----------



## alexus (Jul 22, 2009)

no, no pasa nada! tranquilo!

es para que sepaz, jeje!

un abrazo.

atte. alexus.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 22, 2009)

Echando a perder se aprende no?

No es para tanto, los mensajes dobles se van a moderación.

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Ago 2, 2009)

Hola, subo unas fotos que tengo de mis primeros amplificador que montaba cuando joven    
y los altavoces activos para karaoke que he terminado hace unos días.

..aunque me acabo de acordar que para realizar los primeros amplificador cogía un micrófono y una radio, desmontaba la radio y conectaba un polo del micrófono a la masa de la radio y con el otro iba probando sobre las soldaduras de la placa de la radio hasta que mi voz salía por el altavoz....jejej no tenía ni idea de lo que hacía pero cuando lo conseguía lo metia todo en una caja de cartón y le colocaba un interruptor y una luz y voila tenía un amplificador de micrófono    

bueno un saludo y buenas fotos!


----------



## leop4 (Ago 2, 2009)

andreus dijo:
			
		

> hola leop4 disculpa por responder tan tarde pero aqui te dejo el pcb de mi amplificador  , ah y gracias por los comentarios ,cualquier otra cosa me avisas . Saludos



muchas gracias andreus. una pregunta hay que invertir el pcb? a y como es el conexionado? gracias.


----------



## julio cb (Ago 2, 2009)

estoy realmente  sorprendido con  las fotos de estoy  proyectos , en especial por el bobinador de transformador microcontrolado


----------



## Takamatsu (Ago 2, 2009)

Bueno algunos de mis proyectos:

Unos ya los termine como el prototipo de extrusor, en desarrollo control de velocidad con variador Siemens para extrusor y bueno el ultimo esta en fase de pruebas Ja ja ja ...

Que problema con el humanoide, No creen ustedes?


----------



## Takamatsu (Ago 2, 2009)

Les cuento que queria que las bromas quedaran al final.

Los proyectos serios estan despues del terminator.

Disculpen.

Bueno algo de humor no hace daño.   El terminator si ja ja ja.


----------



## arubaro22 (Ago 2, 2009)

muy buenos montajes, los felicito a todos y en especial al compañero rash que nunca cesa de darnos sorpresas.

un saludo


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 3, 2009)

Takamatsu, pasame el diagrama del Terminator. Lo necesito para que vaya a areglar unos asuntos con la suegra...

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Ago 3, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Takamatsu, pasame el diagrama del Terminator. Lo necesito para que vaya a areglar unos asuntos con la suegra...
> 
> Saludos.


   que bueno! yo también necesito el diagrama del Terminatooooooooooor


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 3, 2009)

aportando al foro...

aqui les presento mi primer fuente regulada que arme en mi vida...
regula entre 1.2 y 14.5v...los amperes todavia no se los calcule pero seve andar entre los 500mA y los 2A....
espero que les guste!

saludos!
Mariano22


----------



## Takamatsu (Ago 6, 2009)

hola a todos.

Con gusto les enviaria los esquematicos del terminator, pero un dia un tal Jhon Connor y su madre "la de el claro", me pegaron y se llevaron los planito.

Ha que vaina y tanto tiempo que le dedique.

Hasta la vista Babys. Si eso se lo enseñe yo; quedó en el programa del PIc del Terminator. Me parecio algo original.


----------



## saiwor (Ago 6, 2009)

jajajaja que bueno del terminator jajajajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 6, 2009)

Con que lo programastes?. Usastes el PicNeitor ó T++?


----------



## alexus (Ago 6, 2009)

o pic simuleitor?


----------



## lubeck (Ago 13, 2009)

Eso del terminator si que me hizo reir bastante, ya hace tiempo que no reia de tal manera....
excelente proyecto....
esperamos la version corregida.... jajaja...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 14, 2009)

Les dejo algunas fotos de mi ultimo proyecto.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/229035/

See you later!


----------



## alexus (Ago 14, 2009)

se yu later? 

queseso?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 14, 2009)

See You Later? = Nos vemos luego/Despues.

Inglés.

Saludos.


----------



## Dario (Ago 14, 2009)

tacatomon que buena idea la de usar un gabinete de cd/rom, que bien te quedó...
...te voy a chorear la idea jejeje (pd: "chorear", es un modismo que utilizamos aqui en argentina que significa "robar")


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 14, 2009)

jajaja, Pues es lo unico que tenía a la mano, y pues mandar a hacer un gabinete para un pequeño Pre como que no. Le falta una pintada y un led indicador.

No te precupes, "Chorea" con confianza. 

Saludos.


----------



## NTM (Ago 14, 2009)

con suerte ice el intermitente


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 16, 2009)

aca les dejo lo que resulto de mi basura:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/230043/


y tambien mi fuente que me arme con un LM317


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 16, 2009)

porcierto tacatomon ya pintaste tu gabinete? porque ese tipo de material siempre me ha sido duro de pintar


----------



## alexus (Ago 16, 2009)

wow helminto!

se me hace que es una fuente, 

te felicito por el montaje! quedo muy prolijo!

una idea? por como la armastes, es decir, la distribucion de las partes, estaria bueno, hacerte un gabinete de acrilico transparente y unos led azules, que dices?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 16, 2009)

mmm, no lo he pintado. Y no creo que sea dificil, hay que lijarlo muy bien y luego con unas manos de Oil Paint queda bien, nomas que ahora la flojera manda. Ya veremos el proximo mes. jeje.
+

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 16, 2009)

helminto algunas fabricas los pintan con una pintura especial que mas o menos segun lei en algun lado estan cargadas con materiales por asi decir con + y les meten magnetismo y se adhiere la pintura, otros utilizan pintura de secado uv, es todo una ciencia, asi que mejor comprar un cartucho de pintura en aerosol y listo a dejarla secar no se cuantas horas....


----------



## alexus (Ago 16, 2009)

flojera = vagancia?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 16, 2009)

Un consejo helminto, Para que tu W710 no se sature tanto, toma las fotos en lugares bien iluminados. Verás que salen muy bien claras y sin tanto "ruido".

Enhorabuena por tus proyectos realizados.

Saludos.

Edit: PD: El Reciclaje Sabeeeee!
Edit2: PD2: Aguante el Reciclaje!


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 16, 2009)

alexus, me agrada la idea del acrilico, solo que no soy fan de las lusecitas brillantes, por el momento esta trabajando asi al desnudo y no me preocupa, solo una soplada de ves en cuando 
y lo de la pintura, lubeck ese metodo creo que se llama ionisado y queda genial, pero es costoso y la pintura de aerosol la bota, por mas que la lijes no queda, aver que resultados te da tacatomon


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 16, 2009)

tacatomon ese w710 (que en realidad es z710 convertido) ha sufrido tanto que si esta vivo es de milagro y creo que el ruido es porque me olvide de ponerle un blindaje que va en la camara


----------



## XandroX (Ago 17, 2009)

Bueno aca posteo el primer proyecto que hice, es una fuente para laboratorio con varias salidas



y aca haciendo un poco de facha jaja




Aca esta el articulo que fue publicado en mi pagina----> http://sites.google.com/site/electronicdesing/articulos-1/2-fotos-fuente-terminada

Tambien hice un guia para armarce la misma fuente, todo explicado aca http://sites.google.com/site/electronicdesing/articulos-1/fuente porque aca creo q no llegue a publicar esa fuente


----------



## lubeck (Ago 17, 2009)

muy profesional la fuente parece de fabrica, felicidades. y para ser el primer proyecto me impresionas....


----------



## XandroX (Ago 17, 2009)

Gracias! en realidad, ese fue mi primer proyecto, pero ya hace como 2 años y medio q la hice, y la sigo usando mucho para probar todo lo que armo.
Ahora ando trabajando en proyectos nuevos, pero van muy lentos, porque no tengo casi tiempo


----------



## rash (Ago 20, 2009)

Buenas, este juego de luces es otro circuito de hace muchos años.... también subo algunas fotos hechas con la reflex de un amplificador que ya subí al tema de fotos de amplificador, como ésto va de fotos, pues eso...  

venga saludos....


----------



## alexus (Ago 20, 2009)

200 comentarios el tema!

felicitaciones rash, tienes una calidad constructiva y un gusto por el acabado impresionante!

me gusto el juego de luces, aqui les decimos bailarinas!

como es su fucnionamiento?


----------



## rash (Ago 21, 2009)

Muchas gracias alexus, es bastante básico, modo giratorio con regulador de velocidad o modo ruleta, es decir, se acciona un pulsador y empieza a gira y se va parando poco a poco, hasta que se para.... 

  saludos


----------



## XandroX (Ago 21, 2009)

Si, esta muy buenos. Pregunto, estan hechos con un tapper? (de esos contenedores plasticos para comida generalmente) de que potencia son? y que tipo de amplificador le pusiste adentro


----------



## alexus (Ago 21, 2009)

si sandro! son tupper!

ingenioso verdad?


----------



## XandroX (Ago 21, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> si sandro!



XandroX  :evil:    porque es mi nick no mas, no es mi nombre   

Siii, muy ingenioso, buenisimo trabajo


----------



## idontcar3 (Ago 21, 2009)

rash dijo:
			
		

> ...hola, no podía pensar el éxito que estoy teniendo con los miniamplificador de guitarra  , ya he realizado 3 en una semana para tres amigos aficionados a la guitarra eléctrica y todavía tendré que hacer alguno más, jejeje... todo sea por los colegas
> 
> alexus el circuito que utilizo es el de la imagen adjunta, es muy sencillo y se realiza en un momento sobre placa perforada, el coste aquí en España no llega a los 3 € con altavóz incluido, más 1,5 € de las cajitas elegidas en las tiendas de los chinos (son tiendas muy populares por aquí...) donde hay de todo.
> 
> ...



uu Rash hace poco.. (antier) me arme un mini amplificador con el mismo LM386.. y funca pero.. super distorcionado.. y no funca con la guitarra.. de cuantos watts es ese parlante que utilizas? y cuantos Ω? voy a desmontar el mio parar hacer ese que tienes ahi


----------



## rash (Ago 23, 2009)

hola javivi... monta el esquema que posteé en mensajes anteriores que funciona bastante bien...

saludos


----------



## alexus (Ago 23, 2009)

exacto, yo lo arme y anda de pelos!


----------



## arubaro22 (Ago 31, 2009)

primero los felicito a todos como siempre por sus montajes, ultimamente estuve distanciado de la comunidad, pero trato de seguir los temas. Dejo mi osciloscopio con 12F675 que hice hace unos meses, ahun falta darle un buen acabado al gabinete pero esta funcionando.

Saludos


----------



## rash (Sep 1, 2009)

Arubaro22 te felicito por el montaje, parece un circuito muy interesante....
enhotabuena....

saludos


----------



## arubaro22 (Sep 1, 2009)

muchas gracias rash, en verdad es interesante, quede muy sorprendido y conforme con el circuito. Para ser un proyecto sencillo y economico, tiene buen desempeño en cuanto a lo que es capaz de hacer, y para hacerlo mas completo le complemente un modulador de RF para poder usarlo en cualquier TV.

Saludos


----------



## rash (Sep 20, 2009)

Hola ésta es la última fuente que he montado, espero guste...

saludos a todos.


----------



## mariano22 (Sep 20, 2009)

XandroX muy buena tu fuente... veo que tambien es variable.. no?.. si es asi... hazte un voltimetro digital con un ICL7107 y displays... tan muy buenos... yo estoy terminando el mio de mi fuente y sibo una fotoo...

saludos!

Edit: rash te felicito por tu fuente!! muy buena!! y muy buen acabado!


----------



## Ashram (Sep 20, 2009)

Todo lo hago en casa!!! jejee, mi primer Interfase PC-Hardware


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 23, 2009)

Dejo el video de un pelador de plátanos automatizado

YouTube - Banana peeler

todos los medidores miden lo mismo, son para decorar 

Pd; no el titulo no tiene doble significado


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 23, 2009)

jajajja, queeeeeeee limado porrrr diossss

una banana??ponele un peso

un pelador de bananas no tiene precio(en serio no tiene, fortuna en medidores)


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 24, 2009)

Jaja, los medidores son de un antiguo grupo electrógeno (era ENORME) 
que desmontaron, y mi padre por supuesto, los guardó.

En la escala pone valores como 500 o 1000A, pero en realidad son de 5A, porque para efectuar la medición utilizan un toroidal alrededor del cable, como una pinza amperimétrica.

A ver si subo otros videos que tenia de cosas parecidas.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 24, 2009)

a la pelota que era grande, para tener esa cantidad y en esas escalas

saludos


----------



## Papusxxdd (Sep 24, 2009)

-Acá les dejo unas fotos del amplificador q arme hace poco con dos STK 4048v, la verdad que anda de diez, mejor de lo que esperaba, la protección q usé es la de plaquetodo con el lm 324 y la puse con un transformadorcito aparte, la fuente ya la tenia de un amplificador viejo con 4 electroliticos siemens de 5000 mf y la carcaza me la regalo un amigazo, espero les guste.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 25, 2009)

Elosciloscopio, mandame unos medidores!!!!!!!!.

Saludos!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Papusxxdd dijo:


> -Acá les dejo unas fotos del amplificador q arme hace poco con dos STK 4048v, la verdad que anda de diez, mejor de lo que esperaba, la protección q usé es la de plaquetodo con el lm 324 y la puse con un transformadorcito aparte, la fuente ya la tenia de un amplificador viejo con 4 electroliticos siemens de 5000 mf y la carcaza me la regalo un amigazo, espero les guste.


 
disipadores de compu?? bien reciclado

saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 25, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> a la pelota que era grande, para tener esa cantidad y en esas escalas
> 
> saludos


 

Ni te lo imaginas.

Abastecia una central de nosequé que estava llena de equipos informaciónrmáticos y de telecomunicaciones en caso de que fallara el suministro habitual.

La salida, por supuesto, era trifásica, y la propia central incorporaba dos enormes transformadores para las diferentes zonas, y se median todos los puntos, de ahí la inmensa cantidad.

Porcierto papusxxdd me encanta ese amplificador
Yo tengo por ahi un STK4048II con el que quiero hacer algo parecido

Saludos


----------



## rash (Sep 26, 2009)

guau *elosciloscopio* no veas cuantos medidores, ni en una central nuclear ... 

...*Papusxxdd* que buen amplificador...enhorabuena...

saludos


----------



## JoniDf (Nov 15, 2009)

Bueno aca subo uno de mis montajes terminados  es un amplificador con tda2003


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 15, 2009)

je je pa la proxima arrancare uno de esos de la pared para hacer mi ampli, buena idea de gabinete


----------



## JoniDf (Nov 16, 2009)

helminto dijo:


> je je pa la proxima arrancare uno de esos de la pared para hacer mi ampli, buena idea de gabinete


 

jajajaa estaba la cajita dando vueltas y calso justo


----------



## jorger (Nov 26, 2009)

Pues yo terminé hace un par de días un convertidor boost que eleva 6 a 12v (depende del zener usado en el circuito) con una intensidad de 800mA y un supuesto 75% de rendimiento (ni de coña es asi,a lo sumo un 60%),y me perminte hacer funcionar un motor brushless de 24v que no funciona por debajo de los 10v..

Un par de fotos:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/jorger/albums/varios/575-otra-vista-montaje.jpg

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...alimentando-brushless-funciona-debajo-10v.jpg.

Un saludo.
Si interesa,subo el esquema.


----------



## mariano22 (Nov 26, 2009)

jorger es barato hacer ese circuito? porque capaz que me sirva para mi pantalla solar...

si puedes sube el esquema...

un saludo y muy buen montage!


----------



## jorger (Nov 26, 2009)

Si,es bastante sencillo.La pega es que tienes que usar los valores de los componentes lo más parecido posible.Hay un diodo y un par de condensadores críticos.Quiero decir,que como no uses los exactos poca cosa vas a conseguir.De un valor de condensador o diodo a otro hacen variar bruscamente el rendimiento...

Mañana subo un pdf con el esquema y los valores de los componentes (ahora no puedo por que estoy en el portatil y no lo tengo aquí,y el otro pc esta apagado).

Editaré este mensaje y lo pondre adjunto.
Gracias y un saludo .

EDITO:
Esquema subido.


----------



## LUER (Dic 1, 2009)

yo tambien tengo imagenes de mis proyectos y los colgare con sus respectivos esquemas


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 3, 2009)

jorger gracias por el circuito..
cuando pueda lo prueboo..

un saludo


----------



## jorger (Dic 17, 2009)

De nada,ahora vengo con este otro,un driver para un flyback al que le añadí un retardo de funcionamiento.Es decir,a los 3 segundos de encender la fuente se activa el relé,activando a su vez el driver del flyback.
No sé que utilidad tendría este montaje,pero me pareció interesante armarlo..

En si, el circuito retardador solo consume 30mA...luego,el consumo del driver ronda los 0.5A,produciendo el flyback un arco de cm y medio. Todo lo conecto a una fuente de tv de la que uso la salida de 16v..
EDITO: para no quemar el solenoide del relé intercalo una resistencia de ~150ohm.
Os dejo una imagen adjunta.


----------



## rash (Dic 22, 2009)

Hola, este es un proyecto que me han realizado mis alumnos más pequeños, a algunos les fascina la tecnología... tenemos una buena cantera de futuros electrónicos ...

feliz navidad


saludos


----------



## alexus (Dic 22, 2009)

pero si eso es un trabajo de "los peques2 que hago yo aca?? Sabia que tenia que haber estudiado cocina...

esta muy lindo el bichito!!! y muy buenos los motoreductores que tiene!


----------



## rash (Dic 22, 2009)

alexus dijo:


> pero si eso es un trabajo de "los peques2 que hago yo aca?? Sabia que tenia que haber estudiado cocina...


 
.....jejjejje que bueno ....

bueno con un poquito de ayuda de su profesor....

un abrazo alexus


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 24, 2009)

rash dijo:


> Hola, este es un proyecto que me han realizado mis alumnos más pequeños, a algunos les fascina la tecnología... tenemos una buena cantera de futuros electrónicos ...
> 
> feliz navidad
> 
> ...



jajaajjaja, Very nice, El hijo de Wall-E

Muy bueno Rash 
Saludos!!!


----------



## JoniDf (Dic 26, 2009)

Holas ! aca subo una foto de un vumetro con el lm3915
Saludos!


----------



## Barrero0717 (Dic 27, 2009)

Bueno mirando estas fotos pues decidi aportar algo tambien al foro... Aunque debo aclarar q todos mis proyectos casi no les tomo fotos sino les hago algun video o algo asi, pero aka dejo uno de los primeros q hice, un conversor de binario a display de 7 segmentos, q hize cuando aprendia sobre electronica digital.

Saludos...



rash dijo:


> Hola, este es un proyecto que me han realizado mis alumnos más pequeños, a algunos les fascina la tecnología... tenemos una buena cantera de futuros electrónicos ...
> 
> feliz navidad
> 
> ...



Muy bueno el proyecto jejeje.... Yo hice una parecido con transistores, quisiera saber si es igual o como lo hiciste... 
Me parece interesante es la forma como lo hacen, la estructura del hijo de Wall-E
jajajaja...

Saludos..


----------



## rash (Feb 26, 2010)

Hola como andan... esta foto corresponde al detector de proximidad cuyo esquema se encuentra circulando por la red, basado en el detector de tono NE567, creo que en la página de pablin se encuentra el circuito... funciona a las mil maravillas y puede servir de sensor para alarmas, robotica, control..... 

saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 26, 2010)

rash como estás , te quería hacer una consulta ....el circuito ese del detector de proximidad a que distancias te ha funcionado ?? es decir cuanto es el alcance ??.
además es estable el diseño ?? o se comporta erraticamente ( enciende la carga sin detectar nada ) ??
espero me puedas sacar esas dudas...
un saludo !!


----------



## rash (Feb 27, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> rash como estás , te quería hacer una consulta ....el circuito ese del detector de proximidad a que distancias te ha funcionado ?? es decir cuanto es el alcance ??.
> además es estable el diseño ?? o se comporta erraticamente ( enciende la carga sin detectar nada ) ??
> espero me puedas sacar esas dudas...
> un saludo !!


 

muy buenas Moyano... el circuito funciona perfectamente... decidí montarlo por mi cuenta para comprobar todo lo que tu me preguntas......  quiero que lo monten mis alumnos/as...... me dejo gratamente sorprendido:

- funciona a la primera.
- alimentado con una pila de 9V y usando los modelos de fotodiodo y fototransistor de la imagen tiene un alcance de unos 35-40 cm (no lo he probado con otros modelos)
- no interfiere ningun tipo de luz ambiente.
- el funcionamiento es exacto, es decir, la carga se enciende cuando detecta mi mano a la distancia indicada.

espero te sirva... saludos


----------



## rash (Feb 27, 2010)

Esto es un pequeño robot evita obstáculos, parecido al que posteé más atrás...

saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 27, 2010)

Exelentes montajes rash !!


----------



## rash (Feb 27, 2010)

gracias Moyano Jonathan...


----------



## matrix01 (Mar 13, 2010)

hola buenas, yo estoy realizando una pracica cuando la acabe ya os la enseñare (esla 1ª que hago) "que este ingeniada toda ella por mi. Un saludo matrix
PD.  pondre fotos el esquema y una descripcion del circuito.


----------



## rash (Abr 2, 2010)

Hola, unas fotitos de una consola para guitarras....

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 2, 2010)

Buenisima, te quedo lugar adentro para guardar algo?


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 2, 2010)

Que bárbaro compañero Rash!!! Se ve magnifico!!!!! Ahhhhhhh, ya me dan ganas de armarme uno igual!!!!

Felicitaciones por tremendo laburo!!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 2, 2010)

como que le estoy agarrando gusto a esos gabinetes que te cargas rash, ¡lindo!


----------



## rash (Abr 3, 2010)

Ok compañeros....



fernandoae dijo:


> Buenisima, te quedo lugar adentro para guardar algo?


 
no quedo espacio para guardar...


gracias y saludos


----------



## rash (Abr 17, 2010)

Estas son unas fotos de otro miniamplificador para guitarra.... 
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 17, 2010)

PRECIOSO!!!!

Rash, que te puedo decir?...Sos un maestro con las terminaciones!!!!
FELICITACIONES!!!!


----------



## rash (Abr 18, 2010)

Muchas gracias ezavalla, esta bien que le guste a un profesional de la electrónica como vos...
saludos.


----------



## Dano (Abr 18, 2010)

Los trabajos te quedan excelentes uno tras otro, te quedan perfectos sin detalles.

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Abr 19, 2010)

Jeje bonito, rash siempre le pone ese toque "utilisima satelital"


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 19, 2010)

no es que desmeresca a tu laburo rash, que dicho sea de paso, demaciado lindo, pero creo que te ayuda la camara, con que camara tomas las fotos, que tambien es de reconocer esa abilidad


----------



## rash (Abr 19, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> no es que desmeresca a tu laburo rash, que dicho sea de paso, demaciado lindo, pero creo que te ayuda la camara, con que camara tomas las fotos, que tambien es de reconocer esa abilidad


 
Pues va a ser que no¡¡¡... en la realidad son muucho más bonitos..

saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 19, 2010)

¡maestro!! entonces, rash


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 19, 2010)

¿Y la cámara?...


----------



## rash (Abr 20, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Y la cámara?...



Una reflex en modo automático..

saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 20, 2010)

andas, un maestro en eso del gabineteo y hasta pa la fotografia, admiro tambien tu vicion fotografica rash


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 20, 2010)

aca les dejo el pre de mi tornamesa, que saque de un ampli que le robe al encargado de basura, nomas le hise fuente y gabinete, el chasis es un perfil de aluminio para puertas y el frente es de caoba, con un coqueton puntito azul


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 20, 2010)

E L E G A N T E!!!

Mis respetos compañero H. Gris (Si, creo que es gris) Esa Caoba (sic) le da un toque se sobriedad tremendo!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 21, 2010)

se agradece, (lo que se saca de la basura no?)


----------



## mnicolau (Abr 21, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> E L E G A N T E!!!



Comparto! 10 Puntos Helmito 

Rash, lo tuyo como siempre *impecable* 

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 21, 2010)

Y muy compacto y discreto, he de agregar!!!


----------



## rash (Abr 21, 2010)

muy lindo.... las cosas sencillas son más bonitas.... por lo menos eso pienso  yo..
enhorabuena Helminto G.

saludos


----------



## Electronec (Abr 21, 2010)

Perfectos tus montajes, enhorabuena rash, en especial la consola para guitarra, coincido mucho contigo. Aqui dejo una foto de una insoladora casera.

Saludos.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...nsoladora-casera/728-insoladora-encendida.jpg


----------



## flacastfyupn (May 3, 2010)

este es mi queridisimo generador de ondas, hace ya un largo tiempo que lo hice, aun funciona y tiene rangos de hasta 2MHz. Chiquito, feito, pero poderoso!


----------



## Helminto G. (May 3, 2010)

una pregunta, ¿y de donde esta "feito"?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 3, 2010)

es que las chicas son asi, viste?


----------



## fernandoae (May 4, 2010)

Le falta un poco de rosa y unos lunares


----------



## Helminto G. (May 4, 2010)

haaa!!! eso debe ser!!!!


----------



## fernandoae (May 4, 2010)

No, hablando en serio, esta prolijo el gabinete Stefy, yo le agregaria en el frontal etiquetas cons las funciones de cada pote, etc...


----------



## flacastfyupn (May 4, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> No, hablando en serio, esta prolijo el gabinete Stefy, yo le agregaria en el frontal etiquetas cons las funciones de cada pote, etc...



Gracias y lo mismo me dijo mi profesor cuando lo presente...


----------



## fernandoae (May 5, 2010)

De curioso... que hace cada pote?


----------



## Helminto G. (May 5, 2010)

caray pues asi ya que preguntan y como me daba penita ps tammbien quisiera saber


----------



## flacastfyupn (May 6, 2010)

Bueno, a ver si le doy a todos: Tiene los potenciometros (frecuencia, amplitud de señal cuadrada y seno/triangular), llave selectora para rangos de frecuencias entre 1Hz y 2MHz, Atenuador, selector entre onda seno y triangular y bananas hembra. Ahi esta...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 6, 2010)

flacastfyupn dijo:


> Bueno, a ver si le doy a todos


    
Flaca:
Cuidá tus palabras....


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 6, 2010)

jajaja, y despues nos preguntamos por que hay pocas mujeres en esto


----------



## juanma (May 6, 2010)

Tomado de la gente de Taringa.

http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/7365/257ha95.gif

Saludos!
PD: tomenlo con humor


----------



## Tacatomon (May 6, 2010)

EEEEEJEJEJEJElelelelelelelele

Ya Llegué y la "flaca" me la respetan!!!!!!

Con esto, los condeno a moderación!!!

ÑacaÑacaÑaca!!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 6, 2010)

jajajaja, muy bueno juanma


----------



## Helminto G. (May 6, 2010)

mira que yo no queria caer en moderacion por eso no comente, pero pues puedo ayudar a tacato con la caza


----------



## Tacatomon (May 6, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> mira que yo no queria caer en moderacion por eso no comente, pero pues puedo ayudar a tacato con la caza



Te encanta


----------



## Helminto G. (May 6, 2010)

no pero no tengo mnada mejor que hacer.

sr. moderador disculpeme por el offtopic


----------



## marianus (May 19, 2010)

Hola, soy mariano de Mendoza, dejo algunas fotos de los encendidos transistorizados para automóviles con platinos, ya he fabricado mas de 22 sin ninguna falla en estos años...

Muy buenos los diseños de todos !!


----------



## rash (May 19, 2010)

buen trabajo... felicitaciones


----------



## vdfe (May 19, 2010)

Hola a todos, este es un amplificador de 7 watts rms de 2 canales, dentro de la caja de un disco duro, asi aprobecho el aluminio XD, el amplificador es pequeño que todo cabe en la cajita





http://www.subirimagenes.com/fotos-0515130401-4529224.html
de frente





http://www.subirimagenes.com/fotos-0515130421-4529271.htm
en esta estan las entradas de auido y la alimentacion, utilice un conecto para alimentar y respeta la alimentacion, 12 gnd, gnd, 5 volts, aunque solo utiliso el de 12 volts, con esto hasta se puede conectar en la pc jejejeje





http://www.subirimagenes.com/fotos-0515130435-4529303.html
aqui se muestra la salida, el conector tambien lo reutilice de un viejo equipo 

el integrado es el tda7266 que incluso fue gratis me lo mandaron como muestra por parte de la empresa ST


----------



## rash (May 20, 2010)

si señor... eso es aprovechar recursos.... y utilizar bien repuestos y piezas... ...todos los electrónicos tenemos un montón de cacharros y poniéndole imaginación... enhorabuena


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2010)

De verdad que si es una muy buena idea. He utilizado carcasas de unidades CD-ROM IDE pero nunca un trabajo con una de HDD.
Enhorabuena por ese buen montaje...!!!


----------



## vdfe (May 20, 2010)

Jajaja, pues cuando hice ese proyecto no tenia mas que 5 pesos, los que estan en la imagen, y tenia ganas de armar otro amplificador mas, asi que busque entre mis cosas y encontre ese disco duro viejo, ademas de que pedi las muestras a st , 

Tengo otro amplificador, bueno un equipo de audio que arme









Interior, un amplificador con el STK4142, un disco duro multimedia de 30g con salida de audio y video en rca, y vga, con control remoto conexion usb a la compu, una pantalla lcd de 7 pulgadas todo dentro de la cajita de madera jajajaja


















Aqui ya me gaste mas, 1000 pesos la pantalla, mas el disco duro multimedia, mas el ampli, etc.


----------



## Tavo (May 20, 2010)

marianus dijo:


> *Hola, soy mariano de mendoza, dejo algunas fotos de los encendidos transistorizados para automoviles con platinos, ya he fabricado mas de 22 sin ninguna falla en estos años...*
> 
> *Muy buenos los diseños de todos !!*



Mariano,

podrías comentar de que se trata ese circuito? Se ve muy bien... y me intriga...
Tiene un transistor de alta frecuencia (encapsulado TO-39 ó 22) y uno de potencia...

jeje..

Saludos..
Tavo


----------



## marianus (May 20, 2010)

le respondo a "tavo10" y perdon si desvirtuo un poco:
es un encendido transistorizado para los autos que usan platinos, sus caracteristicas son: 
Mejor Arranque en frio
Mejor desempeño en aceleración y altas revoluciones
Respuesta más rápida del motor
Marcha lenta mas estable
Menor costo de mantenimiento, el platino no se quema y las bujías duran más
No cambia la puesta a punto del motor
Mejor comportamiento del motor y menor consumo.


----------



## Tavo (May 21, 2010)

juanma dijo:


> Tomado de la gente de Taringa.
> 
> http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/7365/257ha95.gif
> 
> ...



Jajajajaj!!!
Buenísima esa GIF!!!
jajaj 

parece la realidad, está bien hecha.. jajaja

Saludos


----------



## Electronec (May 22, 2010)

Quiero aprovechar esta sección para contarles como le enceñé a mi hijo de siete años que es un toca discos o un plato de discos de vinilo.
Mi padre tiene un toca discos integrado en una cadena de música, y al verla el niño se quedó asombrado ante tal artilúgio.
Lo habia visto en la tele pero no con sus própios ojos.
Como todo los niños de ahora crecen entre CD´s,  DVD,s y MP3....ETC.
Entonces me dio algo de nostalgia y le armé un toca discos a modo de práctica de laboratorio para que entendiera un poco el concepto.
La cabeza lectora la construi con un cabezal de caset un pequeño resorte donde aloje la punta de una aguja de coser y todo esto unido a un pequeño iman. Tras conectarlo al amplificador......!!musica.!!
Bueno les dejo unas fotos del "tocata rudimentario casero"

Saludos.


----------



## rafaelcarrizo (May 22, 2010)

La verdad que muy buenas cosas an hecho los felicito,en estos dias subo un par de proyecto que tengo


----------



## rash (May 22, 2010)

Electronec es verdad, yo tengo uno de esos bien antiguo.... tienen para mí un toque de nostalgia... como un recuerdo de la electrónica de antes, sobre todo en audio, todo totalmente analógico y con aplicaciones típicas de los circuitos fundamentales analógicos... además aquellos motores con sus correas,,, ufff
FELICITACIONES por tu montaje y gracias por compartir..
.... rash


----------



## Helminto G. (May 22, 2010)

yo soy coleccionador de esos artilugios giratorios y la verdad es que son una maravilla de la ingenieria, eso de usar aguja de coser... bueee al final es educativo


----------



## Electronec (May 23, 2010)

Helminto G dijo:


> eso de usar aguja de coser... bueee al final es educativo


Cierto.....no es una forma muy ortodoxa de reproducir un disco, pero como bien decis fue algo educativo.
El disco que puse es uno antiguo que estaba ya rallado.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 23, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> El disco que puse es uno antiguo que estaba ya rallado.
> 
> Saludos.




eso me tranquiliza


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 13, 2010)

se que no es electronica, pero el laburo que me costo me incita a presumir este dijecito que le fabrique a una minita que le traigo ganas, es plata .925 con unas 20 horas de trabajo entre diseñarlo, cortarlo (cada zegetazo sentia que se mae iba un varo) y pulirlo, ¿que tal?


----------



## Luis1342 (Jun 13, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> se que no es electronica, pero el laburo que me costo me incita a presumir este dijecito que le fabrique a una minita que le traigo ganas, es plata .925 con unas 20 horas de trabajo entre diseñarlo, cortarlo (cada zegetazo sentia que se mae iba un varo) y pulirlo, ¿que tal?



Oh maestro,eso de la joyeria se ve pesadon,muy bonito,buen trabajo!


----------



## osk_rin (Jun 13, 2010)

muuyy bueno helminto G.
yo, no solo hago  cosas de electrónica también me gusta hacer una que otra curiosidad como esas. hace unos días hice un llavero para una amiga pero no era de plata =S.

es para tu chica?? no pienso que sea para aguien mas jeje, se ve mucho empeño y dedicación muy bien motivados jajaja

saludos.


----------



## electroandres (Jun 13, 2010)

waw... que trabajito te mandaste!!!! la verdad una belleza. Lo hiciste todo a mano?


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 13, 2010)

Pulilo con el Dremel


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 13, 2010)

naa, asi no es "artesanal" todo a mano


----------



## vdfe (Jun 13, 2010)

felicidades Helminto es un excelente dije, muy artesanal, deberias pasar la tecnica para los que no somos afortunados con el fisico , saludos


----------



## Electronec (Jun 14, 2010)

Si señor, nada que envidiar a una pieza de joyeria.
Estas hecho todo un gran orfebre.

Te felecito.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 14, 2010)

solo compras una pequeña y cara pieza de lamina de plata, le dibujas el diseño encima y luego con caladora de mano, mucha paciencia y varias zeguetas cortas lo que debes y luego lo pules y le das un toque coketon con el collar, lo regalas y luego esperas la remuneracion


----------



## Electronec (Jun 14, 2010)

Saludos a todos:

Gracias al compañero Helminto G. se me ocurre que se podria crear un espacio dedicado a exponer hobby´s y aficiones dado que entre nosotros hay verdaderos artistas.

Gracias.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 14, 2010)

Y hagamos un tema sobre hobbys  yo tambien le hago algo a la aerografia, carpinteria...


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 14, 2010)

mi hobye es la electronica


----------



## freed (Jun 15, 2010)

a ver che que subo unas fotos...no salen bien porq son de celu con camara VGA

ojo, no es nada referido al audio jeje...lo dicen todos por los leds jaja 
aca van!

es algo simple porque soy novato...ba, simple para algunos...que se yo jeje...

es la parte de la entrada y salida de un micro, con un optpacoplador, conversor analogico-digital y en la salida un rele


----------



## Electronec (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey mu chulo ese montaje...

Esa placa universal me gusta, las he visto parecidas pero tan chulas como esa no.

Enhorabuena,  

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 15, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Y hagamos un tema sobre hobbys  yo tambien le hago algo a la aerografia, carpinteria...


 

me encantaria un tema asi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tavo (Jun 15, 2010)

Muy bueno tu "dije" jeje Coyote! Está por demás prolijo!! Con eso, la tenés en el bolsillo, es tuya! jej
Ver el archivo adjunto 34936

Saludos!!
Tavo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 15, 2010)

Muy lindo el detalle H. Gris!!!


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola Gente! 

Les muestro aqui mi mayor y mas divertida creacion de chiquito (cerca de los 11 años). Es un "Escenario" (como yo lo apode) de una fiesta, concierto, o lo que quieran pero con una transformacion a la extra miniatura.

En Mi vida arme 3, versiones 2.1, 2.2 y 2.3. Esta es la ultima. Si quieren fotos de la 2da les paso.
Incluye "2(al principio, termino teniendo 4) Super Bafles" (que hoy reconosco que eran unos tweeters de mier**), luces de todo colorido (6 rojos, 6 amarillos, 6 verdes y los 3 azules alto brillo de arriba", una bolda de espejos CON MOTOR y su luz exactamente atras, que fue lo mas astuto que se hizo en eso porque no se veia la luz, se reflejaba en todo el escenario y creaba tipo eclispse, un aro de luz en el borde de la bola. Tambien, al final, tenia una cortina sostenia solo al principio por 2 electro-imanes que cortandoles al corriente la dejaba caer. El flash, que no duro mucho, pero me encantaba ya que cada persona que metia la cabeza para mirarlo, Zas! y quedaba mirando las estrellas! jaja. Al final le agregue una bola con 3 luces titilantes (las de cotillon) y una mini parrillita con 3 luces bonitas. El audio era con un walk-man directo.

Por cuestines de espacio y desinteres propio al utilizarlo, fue desmantelada. Era cuadrada, de mas o menos 40x40x40cm. Muy grande no?

Ah Tambien tenia un control central conectado definitivamente por un cable maestro de 17 cablecitos finos.
Hoy en dia si tengo que volver a hacerlo, seria una alta tecnologia por mis conocimientos en esto. En esa epoca, trataba de hacer un secuenciador con un motor que tocaba varios interruptores en su giro, y que hoy con un 55 y un 4017 es tema solucionado.

Bueno no voy a contar mas. No quiero artarlos mucho. jaja. Si quieren que les cuente mas me avisan.

Las fotos eran recien nuevito. No tiene casi ni las cosas que dije.

UN saludo!


----------



## jorger (Jul 19, 2010)

Bueno esto no es nada del otro mundo.. es algo muy simple: Un puente H para un motor pap unipolar de 200 pasos/vuelta.
Ahora solo me falta la parte controladora.. tengo por ahi un integrado que bien sirve para esto, espero terminar el montaje..

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 19, 2010)

Que estás por armar? si querés te doy una mano con el tema del control


----------



## jorger (Jul 20, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Que estás por armar? si querés te doy una mano con el tema del control


 
Básicamente quiero hacer un controlador simple para motores pap (unipolares).
Creo que no me hará falta ayuda si encuentro el integrado que tenía guardado (recuerdo el datasheet, era fácil de usar).

Si no lo encuentro (porque mi padre me lo ha tirado o por alguna cosa similar) ahí si voy a tener un problema. 
Tengo otros integrados que no sé si servirían para esto, se usan mucho para pwm y ese tipo de cosas.los LM324N.También tengo multiplexores y demultiplexores.Tengo un buen puñado de todos ellos que saqué de un aparato enorme.

Pero me da al sensación de que sería imposible con esos integrados 

Gracias de antemano .

Saludos.


----------



## freed (Jul 20, 2010)

como que me llamo mas la atencion el brillo de la mesa...jaja!!
quiero esa mesa!!!


----------



## jorger (Jul 24, 2010)

freed dijo:


> como que me llamo mas la atencion el brillo de la mesa...jaja!!
> quiero esa mesa!!!


 
Es una mesa de lo más normal..

Bueno, ya traigo el montaje terminado gracias a la ayuda del inestimable amigo *elosciloscopio .*

Algo que puede sorprender un poco, es que no compré nada de nada para hacerlo.
Tooodo es reciclado (menos el 555 que lo compré por un lote de 10).
Los integrados son estos:

-NE555
-MC14024
-CD4049
-HCF4001

Sin mencionar el 555 ,uno de ellos es un contador.Los otros son puertas lógicas , NOT y NOR.

Los saqué de una gran cantidad de placas que se encontraban en un viejo módulo de telecomunicaciones.

El circuito funciona muy bien a 5v, pero tiene una limitación enorme en cuanto a la frecuencia de conmutación.Si se sobrepasa de una determinada frec. el motor gira erráticamente (se salta pasos) o incluso se para.

Probé con mayor tensión (12v), pero lo único que consigo es que el motor vibre confused

Os dejo el link del video y una foto adjunta (aparte del esquema del cto.)

Link: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anVjOp-ENq0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anVjOp-ENq0[/ame]

Saludos!.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 25, 2010)

Jorge, una preguntita, si es que no fue hecha; ¿de donde sacaste al motor PAP? Acaso puede ser de impresora? Jeje, los he visto similares...

Saludos,
Tavo.

PS: El video es genial, se observa perfectamente como funciona el circuito. Ahora tendrías que lograr hacer girar más rápido el motor...


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 25, 2010)

tavo la velocidad es lo de menos, ya que cambias el conjunto de de las 2 resistencias y el capacitor electrolito del 555 y listo.

Un saludo


----------



## Tavo (Jul 25, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> tavo la velocidad es lo de menos, ya que cambias el conjunto de de las 2 resistencias y el capacitor electrolito del 555 y listo.
> 
> Un saludo



No te confíes tanto...



			
				Jorger dijo:
			
		

> El circuito funciona muy bien a 5v, *pero tiene una limitación enorme en cuanto a la frecuencia de conmutación.Si se sobrepasa de una determinada frec. el motor gira erráticamente (se salta pasos) o incluso se para.*
> 
> Probé con mayor tensión (12v), pero lo único que consigo es que el motor vibre



Espero puedas solucionar ese "inconveniente".

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## jorger (Jul 25, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Jorge, una preguntita, si es que no fue hecha; ¿de donde sacaste al motor PAP? Acaso puede ser de impresora? Jeje, los he visto similares...


 
jejeje no, ese no lo saqué de ningún sitio.Lo compré hace algo mas de 2 años en ebay, completamente nuevo, de una 'casa' cuyo nombre no recuerdo 
La verdad es que funciona muy bien.

Si que hay motores muy similares a ese que se pueden encontrar fácilmente en una impresora.
De hecho tengo 3 del mismo tipo.
Uno de ellos es unipolar, más grande y robusto.Pero en este circuito no funciona muy bien que digamos..
Se salta pasos en determinadas bajas frecuencias (?), cosa que no ocurre con el motor que compré.




> > El circuito funciona muy bien a 5v, *pero tiene una limitación enorme en cuanto a la frecuencia de conmutación.Si se sobrepasa de una determinada frec. el motor gira erráticamente (se salta pasos) o incluso se para.*
> >
> > Probé con mayor tensión (12v), pero lo único que consigo es que el motor vibre
> 
> ...


 
Eso espero.Pero no me corre prisa.He visto varios videos en youtube y parece ser que lo que me ocurre a mí es algo común..

Ahora mismo lo único que se me ocurre es actuar sobre el puente H.Quizá reduciendo el valor de las resistencias que van a la base de los transistores consiga 'algo'.

Ah por cierto, La intensidad que atraviesa el circuito a pleno funcionamiento no supera los 0.15A.Lo cual me perece un poco baja.. en fin 

Saludos!.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 25, 2010)

En serio... 150mA me parece demasiado poco... Yo estimaba un consumo de 1A aproximadamente...

Otras preguntitas,
¿Cuánto pagaste por ese motor?
¿Lo compraste con un fin específico (para un aparato, invento, por ej) o solo por antojo ?

Saludos Jorge!
Tavo


----------



## jorger (Jul 25, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Otras preguntitas,
> ¿Cuánto pagaste por ese motor?
> ¿Lo compraste con un fin específico (para un aparato, invento, por ej) o solo por antojo ?


 
Ah no me gasté mucho.Busqué algo económico y que valiera la pena tener por si algún dia realizaba un proyecto más o menos en serio.Aunque más que nada lo compré por antojo jejeje, pero pensé en aquella posibilidad.
No recuerdo bien.. creo que fueron unos..9 o 14€.
Salió bastante rentable.




> En serio... 150mA me parece demasiado poco... Yo estimaba un consumo de 1A aproximadamente...


 
¿1A? No hombre, no seas tan exagerado! jajaj
Pues si te digo ahora..
He cambiado la resistencia de las bases de los transitores, sustituyendo las de 1k por unas de 390 ohm.Ahora no pasa de los 110mA! (tendría que ser al revés, consumir mas) 
Aparte de eso se ha suavizado el funcionamiento, ha aumentado el torque (sensiblemente) y la velocidad la puedo aumentar un poquitín más, pero esto último apenas se nota.

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Jul 25, 2010)

Que interesante lo tuyo!

La verdad, nunca trabajé con motores PAP (paso a paso), por eso, le erré bastante al consumo , disculpas. Jeje, está muy interesante esto...

*Offtopic*: (sano)
Todavía sigo muy enganchado con los motores brushless! Como quisiera comprarme uno...
Ayer fui al aeródromo de mi ciudad y volaban unos cuantos, había uno de con motor naftero, 60cm3 (si, leíste bien, sesenta centímetros cúbicos de cilindrada )... Bueno, y había otros más pequeños...
PERO... me quedé impactado con un avión, de telgopor, con un motor brushless muy chico... Volaba muy lindo! El avión era bien diy, casero; pesaba solo 400 gramos! Estoy buscando planos... para hacerme el mío..  (todos los aviones RC, comandados a Radio Control, esto me encanta; poder sentir el control de "una cosa" volando en el aire, es fenomenal!!)


----------



## jorger (Jul 26, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> *Offtopic*: (sano)
> Todavía sigo muy enganchado con los motores brushless! Como quisiera comprarme uno...
> Ayer fui al aeródromo de mi ciudad y volaban unos cuantos, había uno de con motor naftero, 60cm3 (si, leíste bien, sesenta centímetros cúbicos de cilindrada )... Bueno, y había otros más pequeños...
> PERO... me quedé impactado con un avión, de telgopor, con un motor brushless muy chico... Volaba muy lindo! El avión era bien diy, casero; pesaba solo 400 gramos! Estoy buscando planos... para hacerme el mío..  (todos los aviones RC, comandados a Radio Control, esto me encanta; poder sentir el control de "una cosa" volando en el aire, es fenomenal!!)


 
Si.. me encantan los brushless aunque cuando era pequeño los subestimaba bastante 
Con eso se consiguen maravillas.



> Que interesante lo tuyo!
> 
> La verdad, nunca trabajé con motores PAP (paso a paso), por eso, le erré bastante al consumo , disculpas. Jeje, está muy interesante esto...


 
jajaj
Ahora lo que se me ocurre para solucionar el problema (no sé hasta qué punto) es, alimentar la parte de control con 5v y la etapa de potencia con más tensión.. unos.. 7 u 8v.
No quiero aumentarla mucho porque el motor no está hecho para más de 10v..

Saludos!.

*EDIT: *He colocado un zener de 5.2v a modo de regulador de 5v para la lógica, y una resistencia de 10 ohm/1w en la alimentación del puente H.Como voy a usar siempre la fuente de 12v, al puente le llegan 9.12v, que se traduce en 8.5v que le llegan al motor por la caida de tensión de los transistores (unos darlington, 2SC3987).

Con esto, puedo llegar a las 200rpm (en realidad 199.8rpm, 3.33rps) sin pérdida de pasos en el arranque a esa velocidad, y sin ningún tipo de problema.

Puedo aumentar un poquito más esa velocidad, pero si hago eso el motor ya no es capaz de arrancar cuando vuelvo a conectar el circuito, se queda vibrando jeje

PD: perdón por la monotonía del tema en estos últimos 2 dias.. lo siento.
Saludos.


----------



## rash (Ago 6, 2010)

Hola a todos... esto son unos montajes muy sencillos....

saludos


----------



## Electronec (Ago 6, 2010)

Muy decorativos y didácticos............muy chulos rash.

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Ago 6, 2010)

Gracias Electronec....si son montajes con caracter didácticos...

ahora pongo una es una lámpara RGB casera con PIC.... muuuucho más barata que las que venden en las tiendas....

saludos


----------



## Electronec (Ago 6, 2010)

rash dijo:
			
		

> . muuuucho más barata que las que venden en las tiendas....


........Y fiables.....seguro!!

Como siempre rash.........pura perfección.
Original lo de la tartera/fiambrera, le dá buén acabado.
El PIC.... ¿lo hace intermitente?.

Nuevamente te felicito.

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Ago 6, 2010)

el codigo del pic lo saque de una página web y hace multiples secuencias, y control PWM con lo que va tomando multitud de combinaciones de colores a varias velocidades.... 

gracias electronec y saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 6, 2010)

Es el de picprojects supongo... yo lo armé. Queda asi @electronec:


----------



## Electronec (Ago 6, 2010)

fernadoae dijo:


> Es el de picprojects supongo... yo lo armé. Queda asi @electronec:


Muy curioso....
Gracias compañero.

Saludos.


----------



## luchosexto (Ago 6, 2010)

Muy buen post!! Saludos


----------



## rash (Ago 7, 2010)

correcto fernandoae de aquí http://picprojects.org.uk/


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 8, 2010)

ya casi acabo mi minimodular, consta de don minikarlos para 3" amplificador a base de 2003 un ecualizador de 5 bandas y lector de usb y linea de entrada, solo me falta el chapedo en madera y el barnisado, para mayores detalles solo tiene 25 cm de altura


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 8, 2010)

Minimalist Style!!!

Buen laburo H. Gris!!!

Saludos.


----------



## mariano22 (Sep 8, 2010)

che helminito tenes el diagrama para usar el USB?

gracias de antemano y muy buen proyecto!


----------



## rash (Sep 8, 2010)

Muy original Helminto..... sube fotos cuando lo tengas rematado...

enhorabuena y saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 8, 2010)

gracias por los comentarios, no me parece minimalista aunque creo que se pasa de simple, mariano, el lector no lo arme, de hecho ninguno de los circuitos, el lector salio de un transmisor de los chinos, el ecualizador es de un autoestereo y el amplificador de un dvd, esa es una clara muestra de que no solo se puede recuperar componentes sino etapas completas aunque es algo laborioso estar recortando parte de la placa, el transmisor es(era) uno como este:





(porcierdo habia olvidado decir que cuenta con control remoto)


----------



## Electronec (Sep 8, 2010)

Buen trabajo Helminto 
Que lo disfrutes. Sube las fotos cuando lo tengas a 100%.

Saludos.


----------



## El forastero (Sep 9, 2010)

Hola: 
       Esta es mi fuente de alimentacion la fabrique yo, esta hecha con carcaza de una fuente de pc, sacando un poco de detalles esa arandela que tiene para que calse el potenciometro y un poco de pintura esta de diez, la ocupo para todo me anda de 10, me falto ponerle mas cosas pero no me da espacio la caja......... gracia  un saludos a todos........... bie bie


----------



## rash (Sep 10, 2010)

muy buena forastero.... te falta ponerle un voltímetro....

saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Sep 11, 2010)

muy buena... tengo en la mia el mismo sistema del cable con las bananas y los cocodrilos.. es muy practico...

de cuanto voltage es? y corriente?


----------



## El forastero (Sep 11, 2010)

Hola:
      Creo que es a mi que me preguntas, la fuente tiene 24V regulables y entrega 2 amper me falto el voltimetro, no hay lugar para ello. jajaja bueno saludos. Bie Bie.


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 11, 2010)

El forastero dijo:


> Hola:
> Creo que es a mi que me preguntas, la fuente tiene 24V regulables y entrega 2 amper me falto el voltimetro, no hay lugar para ello. jajaja bueno saludos. Bie Bie.


si hay lugar, la mia es muy similar y si hay espacio incluso la mia es de 3A


----------



## El forastero (Sep 12, 2010)

tira una foto asi me das una idea  gracias.


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 18, 2010)

perdon por la tardanza, peo aqui esta mi fuente 0-35V 3A n un gabinete de fuente atx con todo y voltimetro


----------



## Electronec (Sep 18, 2010)

Helminto dijo:
			
		

> perdon por la tardanza, peo aqui esta mi fuente 0-35V 3A n un gabinte de fuente atx con todo y voltimetro



Muy buen trabajo, el acabado genial.
Si señor........

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Sep 19, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo con electronec, un buen trabajo.... quedó muy compacta, se ve muy bien

saludos


----------



## El forastero (Sep 19, 2010)

hola ,
        si que da bien con voltimetro, pasa que tu caja metalica es mas grande que la mia yo tengo un cooler que ocupa casi toda la parte frontal, veo que ocupaste la parte lateral para el frente, voy a tener que cambiar de diseño,  la voy a desarmar voy a buscar una mas grande y poner un voltimetro


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 19, 2010)

gracias por los comentarios, de hecho es un gabinete comun de atx de 300W el asunto presisamente esta en el ventilador, com me ocupaba gran parte de espacio decidi evitarlo colocando un disipador de procesador que trabajando a los 3A apenas entibiaaun tiene posibilidad de colocar un ventilador sobre el disipador pero realmente no lo nesecita, espero te de ideas y quede mejor tu fuente


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 19, 2010)

Muy buena Fuente de poder H. Gris. Es hora de que también ensamble la mía... El detalle será el sendo transformador de 17Vac@20A. Tendrá que ser un gran gabinete reforzado.

Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 19, 2010)

tacato creo que eso si no cabria en un gabinete de fuente de pc, espeemos verlo pronto


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 19, 2010)

Hay unos gabinetes antiguos de ATX que eran más grandes... Quizás en uno de esos. ¿Donde consigues los medidores tipo panel?


----------



## MaTiXx090 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hola amigos de forosdeelectronica...
Queria mostrarles mi primer pcb, que arme gracias a ustedes.
Nunca habia armado un PCB, y los crcuitos que armaba, los armaba en el protoboard y listo, el problema, es que una vez que necesitaba nuevamente el protoboard, chau circuito.

Entonces me decidí por hacer un pcb, para que los circuitos queden impresos y listo.... Sin vueltas.

Para empezar, yo quería hacer un transmisor FM, pero la verdad, que al menos yo creo que es bastante dificil como para ser mi primer PCB.

Entonces me decidí por hacer un circuito basico con un timer 555, para encender y apagar un led.

Use un metodo que encontre, que la verdad me pareció bastante barato y facil...
La verdad que no conozco el nombre, pero es ese que se imprime en toner, se lo plancha a la hoja, y luego se tira la plaqueta al acido.

Aca van unas fotos del experimnto, tengan en cuenta que fue la primera vez y que no se soldar muy bien...!

















Bueno, gracias a todos por entrar, y espero comentarios!!


----------



## lubeck (Sep 27, 2010)

Jejeje... te quedo mejor que la primera que hice con plancha...

Felicitaciones


----------



## MaTiXx090 (Sep 27, 2010)

> Jejeje... te quedo mejor que la primera que hice con plancha...
> 
> Felicitaciones



Muchisimas Gracias Lubeck


----------



## Electronec (Sep 27, 2010)

Enhorabuena MaTiXx090, poco a poco, todo es empezar.
Despues de la primera vendran mas y mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 27, 2010)

la clave es la practica, tambien te quedo mejor que la primera mia, nomas aguas con las soldaduras


----------



## mariano22 (Sep 28, 2010)

tambien!! quedo mejor que la mia:


----------



## Imzas (Sep 29, 2010)

El forastero dijo:


> Hola:
> Esta es mi fuente de alimentacion la fabrique yo, esta hecha con carcaza de una fuente de pc, sacando un poco de detalles esa arandela que tiene para que calse el potenciometro y un poco de pintura esta de diez, la ocupo para todo me anda de 10, me falto ponerle mas cosas pero no me da espacio la caja......... gracia  un saludos a todos........... bie bie


Perdon por mi ignorancia, pero hay algun topic que hable de como convertir una fuente atx de 600watts en una fuente para probar o alimentar indefinidamente equipos caseros?
Es que quiero ponerle una etapa de rf a mi transmisor de fm, para que de unos tres watts pero nos e si esta fuente me andara o si dara mucho ruido.
besos


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 29, 2010)

si ay un tema (o varios)para modificar atx no creo que tengas problemas con ruidos


edito, aca informacion:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/hacer-fuente-pc-fuente-regulable-27732/


----------



## jorger (Oct 12, 2010)

Aquí les presento un montaje terminado hace una hora: el 'zvs driver':




Los mosfets son unos IRF640A que saqué de un monitor.Soportan hasta 18A en contínuo.
Los diodos rápidos son de 3A/400v y las resistencias de 470ohm/2w las he sustituido por unas de 1k/1w y aun así no se calientan.

Este driver me ha funcionado a la primera shock con resultados *muy* buenos.Los mosfets no se calientan, las resistancias tampoco y los diodos menos todavía.Todo el circuito trabaja frío a excepción del inductor de entrada (el toroide) que se calienta bastante.Lo cambio y problema solucionado.

En vacío, con un primario de 6+6 vueltas el consumo ronda sobre 1A.En carga no aumenta demasiado (me esperaba mucho más), sólo hasta 3A y pico.Utilizo una fuente de pc sin modificar, con sus 12v de toda la vida.

Los arcos que consigo son largos, gordos y amarillos, de más de 2cm.De hecho el circuito da tanta potencia que ha cobrado su primera víctima:




Una fuga en el secundario y adios flyback.

Utilizando un flyabck grande no hay problema.Aguantan muchísmo.
Dejo el esquema del circuito adjunto.
Ya está todo dicho

PD:He dejado toda esta info por el típico que tiene muchas dudas y se pone a preguntar..

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Oct 12, 2010)

Que tal Jorge... como estas?

Se nota a simple vista que te gusta la ALTA TENSIÓN eh? jeje!  Siempre armando circuitos de este tipo, y veo que en este tema tenés mucha experiencia y paciencia... Ya has armado unos cuantos circuitos similares, supongo.

Yo nunca tuve paciencia para bobinar, es un trabajo de lo más pesado; una vez me propuse bobinar un núcleo con 450 vueltas, y lo hice; pero no quedó muy prolijo que digamos, entonces me di cuenta que no era lo mío. 
El circuito era un elevador de tensión para tubo fluorescente a 12V, y anduvo perfectamente, pero como no lo iba a usar mucho, lo vendí. Jeje!

Saludos, que andes de 10!


----------



## jorger (Oct 13, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Se nota a simple vista que te gusta la ALTA TENSIÓN eh? jeje!  Siempre armando circuitos de este tipo, y veo que en este tema tenés mucha experiencia y paciencia... Ya has armado unos cuantos circuitos similares, supongo


 
Sip, me gusta mucho (dentro de un límite, me refiero hasta cierto grado de peligrosidad)
He montado muchos circuitos de este tipo, pero sin duda con el que me quedo es con el zvs.Es simple, tiene pocos componentes y funciona de maravilla 



> .
> 
> Yo nunca tuve paciencia para bobinar, es un trabajo de lo más pesado; una vez me propuse bobinar un núcleo con 450 vueltas, y lo hice; pero no quedó muy prolijo que digamos, entonces me di cuenta que no era lo mío.


 
Que sepas que mi primer bobinado de AT también quedó mal.Eso no es motivo para decir ''ah, no me ha salido la primera vez, pues ya no lo intento más''.No hay que rendirse macho!.

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec (Oct 13, 2010)

Buen trabajo jorger.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Oct 13, 2010)

> PD:He dejado toda esta info por el típico que tiene muchas dudas y se pone a preguntar..




Permitime molestarte con una sola preguntita:
No aclaraste el tema del inductor... Lamentablemente no dispongo de medidor de Henrios (o como se llame), por eso es que viene la pregunta...
¿Acaso sacaste ese inductor de una fuente de PC?
Lo veo muy muy similar a unos cuantos que tengo yo... Hasta mismo color de núcleo y sección de alambre... (creo).
Si se te calienta tu inductor, es porque no soporta la corriente que pasa por él. Fijate que es el esquema dice que tiene que ser de 10A. No creo que eso soporte 10A... 

De nuevo, FELICITACIONES por tu perseverancia y prolijidad, además de tu dedicación.

Me diste ganas de hacerlo, ya que lo veo bien simple (el esquema y proyecto), no así como con los otros.. 

Saludos Jorge, que andes fenómeno!!
Tavo


----------



## jorger (Oct 14, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Permitime molestarte con una sola preguntita:
> No aclaraste el tema del inductor... Lamentablemente no dispongo de medidor de Henrios (o como se llame), por eso es que viene la pregunta...
> ¿Acaso sacaste ese inductor de una fuente de PC?
> Lo veo muy muy similar a unos cuantos que tengo yo... Hasta mismo color de núcleo y sección de alambre... (creo).


 

El inductor se puede hacer a ojo.Unos ponen más vueltas, otros menos.. el valor no es muy crítico.El mío tiene 35 vueltas con hilo de 0.7-0.8mm y lo saqué de una fuente de impresora láser.



> Si se te calienta tu inductor, es porque no soporta la corriente que pasa por él. Fijate que es el esquema dice que tiene que ser de 10A. No creo que eso soporte 10A...


Eso ya lo sé.Puse ese porque es el primero que vi para las primeras pruebas.
Ahora no sé por qué, conecto todo el cto. con el flyback en pleno funcionamiento y ahora en vacío consume 150mA, y en carga no supera los 2,66A.El tester se ha vuelto loco o que? .Aunque por otra parte el inductor ya no se calienta y los arcos siguen siendo igual de espectaculares:



Que extraño 
EDIT: Si tienes algo más que comentar (duda o lo que sea) sobre esto, hazlo en el tema donde se tratan este tipo de circuitos.No aquí, que nos salimos de tema.
Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 14, 2010)

pues al fin he acabado com mi minimodular, ampli de 2X10W en base a tda2003, ecualizador 5 bandas, y reproductor usb, acompañado de unos parlantes tipo karlson de 3" enchapado en caoba y barnis ligero, creo que el acabado me salio mas caro que la circuiteria pero valio la pena, pues bueno, jusgen como se ve:


----------



## jorger (Oct 14, 2010)

Te quedó muy bien.Tiene un buen acabdo estético 
Una pregunta, los altavoces no son un poco chicos?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 14, 2010)

@helminto-g- te quedó genial el acabado en madera ...muy copado !


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 14, 2010)

gracias, jorger son de 3" es mini el aparato, solo 30cm de alto, con 10W por cnal es para un cuarto pequeño asi que cumple bien su funcion


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 14, 2010)

Está muy bien diseñado estéticamente


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 14, 2010)

Excelente acabado compadrito, suena como se ve?


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 14, 2010)

Felicitaciones Helmi, muy buen trabajo !!! 
Sds.


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 14, 2010)

helminito muy buen trabajo! cuanto te costaron esos parlantecitos? porque necesito un par paa un mini ampli de guitarra.

un saludo y mis felicitaciones!


----------



## osk_rin (Oct 14, 2010)

helminito:
en mi caso:

fondo...................................$105 1L
catalizador para fondo.............$100 1L
barniz...................................$105 1L
catalizador para barniz.............$100 1L
diluyente para poliuretano.........$60   1L

necesito todos esos para poder darle el acabado, con eso se prepara un promedio de 6 litros de pintura
pero no me vende de medio litro. asi es que inicialmente gasto $470 pesos 37.8 dolares. sin contar lija entre otras cosas. se aplica a pistola, sin embargo el acabado es de primera


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 14, 2010)

mariano, los parlantes los saque de unas bocinas perifericas de un equipo aiwa, la mayor parte de la circuiteria no me costo

osk_rin, presisamente tenia planeado hacerlo de ese modo pero no tenian barniz y me ofrecieron la lata por 30 varos y me dije, por que no?


----------



## Tavo (Oct 14, 2010)

*Que tal gente...*

Esta vez no vengo para preguntar. jeje
Acá les traigo un adelanto al proyecto que en horas va a ser finalizado.

Se trata de un pedal de efecto de guitarra eléctrica, una copia fiel del "*MXR ZW-44 Zakk Wylde Overdrive*"... 
Hace tiempo lo venía viendo y me gustaba mucho, entonces me decidí a fabricarlo yo mismo, para probar que tal suena.

*Por el momento no lo he probado.* Recién terminé de pasarle la última capa de "Flux" a la placa, para mejorar su aspecto y protegerla.
Mañana por la tarde voy a hacer lo que resta del proyecto...

Les dejo unas fotos...

Saludos a todos! 
Tavo.

PS: Espero que les guste tanto como a mi! jeje


----------



## Electronec (Oct 14, 2010)

@Helminto: Buén trabajo, te ha quedado muy bien.......enhorabuena.

@Tavo: Lo mismo te digo, buen trabajo. Cuando lo termines cúentanos que tal suena.

Saludos.


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 15, 2010)

Y asi es como se presenta el coyoampli!!!! por fin despues de cuanto? dos meses?

Y aun falta la foto oficial... pero al coyote se le olvidaron los detalles por miedo a que le explotara...


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 15, 2010)

segun mis cuentas seis meses anti, solo que el trabajo se interpuso, por eso lo tube que dejar


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 15, 2010)

Helminto con que pintás?


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 15, 2010)

con lo que puedo fernandoae, en esta ocacion une barniz en aerosol, pero me gusta mas el acabado con pistola de aire


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 15, 2010)

Al tipo de pistola me referia  es de succión de las baratitas o algo más profesional?


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 15, 2010)

la verdad es que llevo años con ella y no se ni de que marca sea, pero no la veo muy profecional, creo que lo importante es la maña que tengas al usarla, aunque ultimamente me esta atrayendo comprar una nueva


----------



## Cacho (Oct 15, 2010)

Coyote, muy bonito el ampli, felicitaciones.
Tavo, se ve bien y muy prolijo el armado. Esperemos a las pruebas de sonido (y unas fotos del lado de las soldaduras, que nos gusta verle la ropa interior a los circuitos ).

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Oct 16, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Tavo, se ve bien y muy prolijo el armado. Esperemos a las pruebas de sonido (y unas fotos del lado de las soldaduras, que nos gusta verle la ropa interior a los circuitos ).
> 
> Saludos



Y... Claro, era de esperar de mi, el armado prolijo... JEJEJE! 
Naa, trato de hacer lo mejor que puedo, y con las ganas que tenía de hacerlo, puse todo mi esmero.

Resulta que...
*¡¡¡ EL OVERDRIVE ANDA DE PELOS !!!* 

Recién lo acabo de probar, ya que anoche me quedé sin estaño. Esta mañana fui a comprar.
Vuelvo a mi casa... SE HABÍA CORTADO LA LUZ!! Naa, me re calenté!! :enfadado:
Pero a la hora y pico volvió y me puse en seguida a soldar lo que faltaba!

Bueno, ahora les muestro "la desnudez" del pedal, el lado de las soldaduras... jeje!
[Las fotos las dejo adjuntas]

*Aclaración 1:*
Pueden ver el detalle de los cables de los potenciómetros, están cableados con cables simples, pero trenzados. Lo hago siempre así para evitar ruidos, para mejorar la estética y la prolijidad.

*Aclaración 2:*
La anteúltima imagen corresponde a un Switch DPDT que rescaté de unos parlantes de PC amplificados; que en el apuro me vino bien, pero en realidad ahí va conectado *un switch como la gente*, como debe ser, el que llevan los pedales de efectos.

Recibo cualquier comentario, ya sea positivo o negativo; si es negativo, háganlo con suavidad, que todavía tengo la emoción de escucharlo!! 

Saludos a todos! 
Tavo.


----------



## Electronec (Oct 16, 2010)

Enhorabuena Tavo................se ve de lujo. Muy buén trabajo.
Cuando dices trenzado,,,,,,,,,,,,,es trenzado si señor.

Yo ahora estoy liado con un pedal Chorus de Boss, cuando lo termine lo muestro.

Saludos y que lo disfrutes.


----------



## rash (Oct 16, 2010)

ehhh que buenos montajes, felicitaciones a *Helminto* por su coqueto amplificador y a *Tavo* por su montaje...

felicitaciones
saludos


----------



## Tavo (Oct 16, 2010)

Gracias *Electronec* y *Rash* por los comentarios! 

En breve veo si puedo grabar un pequeño audio en MP3 o WAV y subirlo en un RAR acá mismo; para que vean como suena esta joya...

Saludos!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 16, 2010)

gracias rash, interesante calificativo, mas viniendo de ti


----------



## rash (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok Helminto que lo disfrutes y a por el siguiente  

Ésta foto corresponde a un preamplificador de IPOD (sacado de forosdeelectrónica, como no ) para poder escucharlo mejor en el coche, ya que la última versión del IPOD Nano 5G tiene un volumen relativamente bajo.

Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Nov 1, 2010)

Rash........eres la caña, lo has metido en una tartera, queda de lujo y super original.

Saludos.


----------



## mariano22 (Nov 1, 2010)

rash realmente muy bueno---> pero una cosa, no te entran ruidos con ese gabinete plastico??

tavo tenes para pasarme el esquema del overdrive? porque tengo ganas de hacerlo, parece simple.

un saludo


----------



## Tavo (Nov 1, 2010)

Rash, muy original lo tuyo, está buenísmimo! Buena idea para sacarle buen rendimiento al IPOD!!



mariano22 dijo:


> tavo tenes para pasarme el esquema del overdrive? porque tengo ganas de hacerlo, parece simple.
> 
> un saludo



Si mariano, esperame unos minutos que busco toda la info y lo subo acá mismo en un RAR.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 1, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Rash........eres la caña, lo has metido en una tartera, queda de lujo y super original.
> 
> Saludos.



1+, El compañero Rash siempre nos sorprende con sus excelentes montajes!


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 2, 2010)

Tavo, muy bueno tu montaje. Dos preguntas: 1ro. Qué tiene? Switch On/off y regulación de efecto? Me interesaría hacer uno, así que espero el PCB. Muchas gracias! 
Agucasta


----------



## Tavo (Nov 2, 2010)

Que tal Agustín...
Respuestas:

1) El pedal tiene controles:
GAIN (Ganancia, con este pote elegís más o menos distorsión)
TONE (Tono, bueno, no hace falta alcarar)
VOLUME (Nivel de la señal de salida)

También lleva el clásico Switc que tienen todos los pedales: Un *Switch DPDT* (*D*ouble *P*ole, *D*oble *T*hrow)
Este Switch selecciona entre efecto apagado o encendido, se acciona con el pié.
Este pedal también cuenta con By-Pass. Esto quiere decir que cuando el pedal está apagado, la señal que entra al pedal, sale sin ser procesada; el switch se encarga de esta tarea.

En unos minutos vuelvo.


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 2, 2010)

excelente Octavio, espero con muchas ganas el PCB, si no es molestia que lo compartas, y también si no es mucho pedir, el mp3 ese que grabaste con el efecto para ver como suena.. Tengo un pedal "foot switch" que me vino con el Nativo de 65W que no sirve para nada, y tiene, por supuesto, el switch, y bastante lugar para poner los 3 potes 

Muy atento como siempre vos, Tavo!
Gracias!

Agucasta


----------



## Tavo (Nov 2, 2010)

Que bueno que tengas el Foot Switch, peeeeero (si, siempre un pero)
Tenés que desarmar el Foot Switch y fijarte de que tipo es el switch... Porque es probable que NO sea un DPDT como debe ser, sino un SPDT... Pero es suerte. El DPDT tiene 6 contactos. El SPDT tiene 3.

Para el Overdrive necesitás un DPDT. Yo todavía ando con los cables ahí... jeje Es probable que este sábado me llegue un paquete importante de componentes y entre ellos un 3PDT y tal vez un DPDT.

Aguantame unos minutos que reúno todos los archivos y subo acá mismo un RAR con todo adentro...

Slds. 

Mirá, apuesto que no sabés mucho el tema de las siglas de los Switch's. Acá te cito algo de un Moderador muy conocido de por acá, que una vez me lo explicó y lo entendí a la primera, muy fácil y simple:


> En los interruptores, las primeras dos letras marcan la cantidad de polos: SP es "Single Pole" o un solo polo, DP es "Double Pole" y 3P es "Triple Pole".
> Las segundas dos letras te dicen qué hace con cada polo: ST es "Simple Throw" o "Tiro Simple". Es la llavecita que abre y cierra un contacto, como las de la luz comunes y corrientes (son SPST).
> DT es "Double Throw". Esas son las que conectan un contacto u otro alternativamente, como las llaves de luz de los circuitos de conmutación: Esas son SPDT.
> 
> Ponés dos de conmutación, una al lado de la otra, y las accionás juntas y tenés un DPDT. Ponés tres y tenés un 3PDT.


Es simple: O lo entendés, o lo entendés.


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 2, 2010)

Gracias de nuevo. No te apures, que total la casa de electrónica está cerrada a esta hora jajaja.
Y sí. La ficha es de 3 conectores nomás . Pero bueno, el chasis por lo menos ya lo tengo . (que es lo que cuesta más lograr "a mano") 
Muchas gracias por tu compromiso con el foro!

Agucasta


----------



## Cacho (Nov 2, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Acá te cito algo...


Esa cita se me hace familiar 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Nov 2, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Esa cita se me hace familiar
> 
> Saludos



Y claro, con un profesor como tal... Se aprende o se aprende. 
Muchas gracias Cacho!! 

PS: Aguantame unos minutos más Agustín, ya subo todo...

*EDIT:*
*Acá subo el RAR con una carpeta que contiene todo.* El PCB que yo usé lo busqué en Google Imágenes, y tuve suerte, encontré uno muy bueno y compacto. Anda perfecto, y respeta muy bien el esquemático original.
Pero tiene el desperfecto que NO está a tamaño real, pero ningún problema, con paciencia y redimensionando una y otra vez la imagen, pude hacerlo a escala.
También ese archivo en el RAR, el PCB original y el redimensionado a tamaño real.
El mp3 con la prueba... Mmm, voy a ver si lo puedo hacer pronto, ya que la compu que tengo (no esta) es más vieja... Y no se oye nada bien cuando grabo por medio de la entrada de línea o mic, se escucha muy "atenuado" en frecuencias agudas... Resumen: Una c*****da.
Veo si puedo grabar algo. Mi opinión: Suena excelente!! 
Jugando bastante con los potes de TONO y GAIN salen unos sonidos muy buenos... jeje Y también tiene que ver el guitarrista, obvio... 
Nada más... 

Saludos!!


----------



## mariano22 (Nov 3, 2010)

tavo muchisimas gracias por el esquema. esta muy bueno. te prometo que en cuando tenga un tiempo lo armo.

gracias y un saludo!


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 3, 2010)

Tavo, como dicen ustedes los avanzados, +1
Jaja, Muchísimas gracias. Yo toco la viola en una banda de rock, soy primera viola y me encanta improvisar 

En cuanto pueda, lo armo. Muchas gracias.

Tavo, como dicen ustedes los avanzados, +1
Jaja, Muchísimas gracias. Yo toco la viola en una banda de rock, soy primera viola y me encanta improvisar 


> jeje Y también tiene que ver el guitarrista, obvio...



En cuanto pueda, lo armo. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Tavo (Nov 3, 2010)

De nada gente... Hago lo que tengo a mi alcance. 

Háganlo con confianza que anda a la una. Como puse en un TXT ahí, el chip puede ser reemplazable tranquilamente con el NE5532. Es de tecnología Bipolar, al igual que el bendito MC33178.

HAY UN DETALLE que quiero dejar en claro: (prestar atención)
El PCB tiene un pequeño error, pero no en el diseño, sino en el numerado de los cables de los potenciómetros.
A ver:
En la placa se indican números para conectar los pines de los potes. Los pines en un potenciómetro, viéndolo desde frente, con las patitas para abajo, son 1 - 2 - 3.
En el PCB quedan como 3 - 2 - 1. He aquí el error:
En los potenciómetros de GAIN y TONE, los pines deben ser cambiados, ya que si se arma tal cual, los controles quedan al revés! *Disminuye* el GAIN *girando en sentido de las agujas del reloj* y viceversa: *MAL.* Lo mismo sucede con el pote de TONE.
Entonces la solución es conectar SOLO los pines de TONE y GAIN al revés:
Sería así (GAIN, TONE, VOLUME)-> 1 - 2 - 3 / 1 - 2 - 3 / 3 - 2 - 1
Me explico? Es conectar el medio donde va, pero invertir los extremos.
El potenciómetro de VOLUME está OK.

Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 3, 2010)

Gracias como siempre Tavo, me da risa porque el preamplificador de guitarra Peavey que armé tenía el mismo error.. Jaja.. se vé que hay alguien que pone los potenciómetros al revés (serán zurdos? jajaja)

Muchas gracias de nuevo!


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 3, 2010)

> Rash........eres la caña, lo has metido en una tartera, queda de lujo y super original.


No queda lindo eso como gabinete  pero sirve. Si no consiguen gabinetes para sus proyectos siempre está la posibilidad de usar mdf.


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 3, 2010)

Yo ví, hecho en un Tupper (tartera, como se le llame) un parlante a batería, totalmente sellado, con un pequeño contrapeso del lado de abajo, que servía para escuchar música en la pileta. Todo diy, con una pequeñita radio fm adentro que sintonizaba una emisora libre. Y desde afuera, con esos "transmisores fm" de 2 pesos (chinos) y un mp3 ponían música. La verdad, muy inteligente :O

"todo comienza en una tartera" Mies Van Der Agucasta (jajjaa) 

ahora tiro frases jaja (disculpen el Offtopicazo)


----------



## rash (Dic 26, 2010)

Hola en esta ocasión subo unas fotos de algunos de los montajes que he realizado ultimamente, (algunos un poco improvisados jejejje)...

El circuito electrónico es el cargador de baterás SLA de tupolev....

saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 29, 2010)

rash, te dan algo por ser comprador frecuente de tuperware?, jaja
esta linda la lusecita


----------



## rash (Dic 30, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> rash, te dan algo por ser comprador frecuente de tuperware?, jaja
> esta linda la lusecita



ajajjajaj.... no pero deberían.... los tuper son muy baratos y hay de todos los tamaños, formas y colores.....

gracias y feliz año

saludos


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 30, 2010)

Son muy lindos esos violetas y verdes para hacer mini bafles iluminados.. 
Feliz año nuevo!


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 30, 2010)

rash dijo:


> ajajjajaj.... no pero deberían.... los tuper son muy baratos y hay de todos los tamaños, formas y colores.....


Creo que deberían darte acciones 

Las luces cambian de colores segun el sonido?


----------



## Electronec (Dic 30, 2010)

Rash, como siempre magnífico trabajo.

Feliz año nuevo.....Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 30, 2010)

Excelente trabajo rash, felicitaciones!! 

Feliz Año Nuevo para todos!

Saludoos!


----------



## rash (Dic 30, 2010)

Gracias compañeros por los comentarios...

Hola, 
Hoy he pasado todo el día en casa y he puesto un poco de orden (según mi mujer muy poco ) en los cacharros y demás.... uff la de cosas que guardamos los electrónicos, como nos gusta guardar cosas, la mayoría inútiles,...total que cuando me disponía a tirar placas, y piezas... me acordé de que en la web había visto gente que hacía montajes con piezas y objetos de desecho, así que he seleccionado algunas cosas y me he propuesto construir algunos robots con estos materiales....


bueno feliz año 2011 y que sean felices, que es lo único que importa....

rash


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 30, 2010)

Muy muy buenos. Me encantan. Una poderosa habilidad de reciclar. 
Saludos y felices fiestas!


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 3, 2011)

ese se ve menos agresivo se ve bien


----------



## El Pelado (Ene 4, 2011)

Bueno, aca va mi lampara de led para soldadura, es toda de reciclaje de cosas para tirar, trabajo en una casa de electricidad y siempre hay cosas rotas o quemadas de los clientes. Y mi fuente regulable 1.2 a 33Vcc 3A con LM350T, el bruto disipador lo rescaté de un equipo viejo y me dió cosita cortarlo, el gabinete es de un estabilizador roto tambien, espero les guste!


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 4, 2011)

Pelado, muy buen montaje. Muy prolijo con la fuente, se ven muy bien los precintos esos plásticos en los cables. Y la luz, está muy buena! Cómo alumbra!
Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 4, 2011)

estan lindos tus aparatitos...


----------



## El Pelado (Ene 5, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Pelado, muy buen montaje. Muy prolijo con la fuente, se ven muy bien los precintos esos plásticos en los cables. Y la luz, está muy buena! Cómo alumbra!
> Saludos


 Gracias Agucasta, si, los precintos vienen muy bien, eso y el termocontraible, hacen los proyectos mas prolijos, y ¡¡¡hasta como si supieras!!!


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 5, 2011)

No te hagas el humilde que veo que sí sabés. Sos prolijo, a mí ni con los termocontraibles me queda prolijo así. Un abrazo..


----------



## El Pelado (Ene 5, 2011)

igual soy super maniatico cuando hago algo, ¡¡¡si habré terminado cosas y las volvia a desarmar porque algo no estaba como yo queria!! Una histerica!!!!


----------



## Tavo (Ene 5, 2011)

El Pelado dijo:


> igual soy super maniatico cuando hago algo, ¡¡¡si habré terminado cosas y las volvia a desarmar porque algo no estaba como yo queria!! Una *histeric**a*!!!!



*Femenino o Masculino?*

Yo también soy así, re heavy re jodido, me gusta hacer las cosas como a mi se me antoja, y de la forma que quiero.  Y cuando quiero.

Saludos, don/doña pelado/pelada.  WTF!?


----------



## El Pelado (Ene 5, 2011)

lo de "histerica" fué una broma, soy ¡BIEN PELADO canejo!


----------



## rash (Ene 10, 2011)

El Pelado dijo:


> Bueno, aca va mi lampara de led para soldadura, es toda de reciclaje de cosas para tirar, trabajo en una casa de electricidad y siempre hay cosas rotas o quemadas de los clientes. Y mi fuente regulable 1.2 a 33Vcc 3A con LM350T, el bruto disipador lo rescaté de un equipo viejo y me dió cosita cortarlo, el gabinete es de un estabilizador roto tambien, espero les guste!



muy buenos montajes...
la lámpara te quedó muy buena...

saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 19, 2011)

aqui les traigo mi nueva creacion, hace un par de años me encontre ese tornamesa en un tianguis y el color me facino y despues de tiempo se me ocurio hacer un preamplificador RIAA valvular al "viejo estilo" sin pcb una cosa llevo a otra y he aqui la conclusion, el pre lo tome de un manualito rca que subio fogonazo con algunos ajustes de los tubos que me ayudo a calcular el guru del vacio antiworld a quienes agradesco, mas un trabajo medio de carpinteria, intente dibujar el logotipo de telefunken al frente pero con el barnis se corrio un poco, espero les agrade...


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 19, 2011)

Felicidades compa, toda una obra maestra. Creo que en esa caja aun te sobra espacio para una radio y un buen ampli...!


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 19, 2011)

pues aunque tengo los tubitos nesesarios para el radio y me gustaria pero eso de la rf no se me da, de ampli lo pense pero no tengo los tubos nesesarios para hacerlo estereo


----------



## Tavo (Ene 19, 2011)

Felicitaciones Coyoteee!! Te quedó muy bueno! 

Lo que no me gusta es el maraño del circuito... pero bue, por lo menos avisaste en el mensaje, para que no nos asustemos... 

Un PRE valvularrr!!! 
Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 19, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Lo que no me gusta es el maraño del circuito... pero bue, por lo menos avisaste en el mensaje, para que no nos asustemos...


Deberias ver un radio valvular telefunken o phillips de los años 60 

Ahora todos saben la razon del porque se inventó el PCB


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 19, 2011)

si vieran que me parecio mas facil seguir un diagrama con este metodo de conecciones...


----------



## Electronec (Ene 20, 2011)

Pero que bién Helminto  todo un buen trabajo de restauración.
Mi enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec (Ene 22, 2011)

Buenas.

Aquí unas fotos del pedal de Boss Heavy Metal HM-2 clonado por mi.



Comentarios y esquemas en este hilo; https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/pedal-distorsion-boss-heavy-metal-hm-2-a-11414/
Destacar la fabricación casera de las perillas de los potes, para asemejarse al original.

Recomiendo a los amantes del Metal que lo construyan, no se arrepentirán.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 22, 2011)

exelente parecido, podrias dar mas detalle de la construccion de las perillas? y no deveria ser i*n*put?


----------



## rash (Ene 22, 2011)

Ehhh, que buenos....
Helminto un montaje muy coqueto... seguro que suena genial...

Electronec estupendo, enhorabuena...

felicitaciones a ambos.

saludos rash


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 22, 2011)

gracias rash, suena bastante bien pero no como debiera, la capsula ya esta bastante gastada pero aun saca buen sonido


----------



## Tavo (Ene 22, 2011)

Santiago... Te pasaste con eso, está expectacularr!!!  

Te quedó muy bueno, igual al original... Felicitaciones!

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec (Ene 23, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> exelente parecido, podrias dar mas detalle de la construccion de las perillas? y no deveria ser i*n*put?



Gracias por el comentario  y sí, deberia ser input, :cabezon: ya lo cambié.

Las perillas están hechas con unos empalmadores metálicos para varilla roscada de métrica 6.
Pasándoles una broca también de métrica 6, entran en al pote como un guante.
Con masilla reparadora bi-componente se recostruye la parte superior de la perilla, se le hace un taladro en la parte inferior para un tornillo pequeño, se lija, se pinta y listo.



Gracias rash, Tavo y remi93 por el comentario.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 26, 2011)

Unos fotos del último Xover que realicé. 

Características:
Entrada dual mono.
Salida 2 Vías Low/Mid-Hig.
Secciones Filtro LP - Filtro HP Butterworth @ 28Hz 8vo Orden+Filtro LP Butterworth 180Hz 2do Orden Sallen Key.
Sección Filtro Mid/High - Filtro HP Butterworth 180Hz 2do Orden Sallen Key (Pendiente de ajuste, muesca de -3db @ 180Hz hno
+Preamp Dual Ganancia 3.

Operacionales TL072, resistencias Metal Film 1%, Condensadores no polarizadosm, fuente de 10V regulados, potenciometros de plástico conductivo... En fin. Sencillo diseño para lo que ofrece, La herramienta de diseño FilterPro de TI, recomendada.
Por ahí se ve el mini "rack" para este. Una pieza de aluminio rectangular de 2 Pulgadas creo, ya no me acuerdo bien. Hay que reciclar. Pintada de negro da el gatazo! Luego detallo fotos! 

Saludos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Álbum Completo


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 27, 2011)

Excelente Tacato. Es algún diagrama que ya conozcamos? o uno que tenés guardado? 

Excelente el pedal de Electronec. Mucha habilidad y paciencia.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 27, 2011)

Aguatasca89, es un diagrama "Inexistente" jejeje, Diseñado a la medida de la aplicación. Así que no lo hay en los que circulan por la red. La herramienta de diseño es FilterPro de TI. Así no tienes ningun problema en diseñar un filtro activo.

Saludos!


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 27, 2011)

Muchas gracias. Acabo de desocupar un "_woofer de rango extendido_" que tenía en un amplificador de guitarra totalmente DIY (ya compré el reemplazo: Un Eminence Legend 1258 ), así que a éste lo voy a usar en una caja sellada que tengo dando vueltas que ya tiene un 12" genérico, y 2 tweeter piezo que voy a eliminar enseguida. Pretendo poner el woofer que ya tengo, que corte bien grave, después este rango extendido un poco más de medias frecuencias, y algún cachivache que reemplace los piezoeléctricos que hacen doler la cabeza. Eso con un TDA7294, yo creo que va a andar 

Ah, por supuesto que voy a consultar el FilterPro para eso!

Se agradece.
Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 28, 2011)

si te refieres a lo que esta entre l1 y th1 es un interruptor normalmente cerrado y te aconsejo que postees tu pregunta en el tema correspondiente y no donde sea


----------



## Electronec (Ene 28, 2011)

remi93 dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos tengo una pregunta; en esta fuente ..............



Haz lo que te dice Helminto. Te recuerdo que hace 4 dias hicistes lo mismo y tu consulta acabó en moderación.

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Ene 28, 2011)

muy buen montaje tacatomon.... esperamos fotos cuando lo tengas terminados...

un abrazo rash


----------



## Electronec (Ene 29, 2011)

Aqui les dejo unas fotos de un receptor de AM que hice de forma nostálgica, despues de ver un post en este Foro que hablaba sobre receptores de galena y demás.

Bobina de ferrita, diodo de germanio, trimer, TBA 820 y poco mas. Solo sintoniza 6 emisoras, pero con buenísima calidad:









Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 29, 2011)

Felicitaciones por tu montaje santiago, te quedó  de lujo!! 

Saludos!


----------



## rash (Ene 29, 2011)

La verdad Electronec, genial hombre.... la verdad que me pasa como a tí, cuando escucho radio AM, galena, diodo de germanio.... dios¡¡¡ esa electrónica era más especial que la de ahora, tenía algo distinto, tenía magia..... 
bueno, lo dicho te quedo estupendo...
saludos
rash


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 30, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 47220
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47221



Pero qué bonita caja! Me la imagino, en vez de tener un receptor AM, con un mini amplificador con TDA2003, y regalándosela a mi novia para su cumpleaños  

(Me limita el hecho de no tener esa rejilla cubre parlantes jaja)

Muy muy linda Electronec. Felicitaciones!


----------



## Electronec (Ene 30, 2011)

Gracias muchachos por los comentarios.

@ Agucasta89:

Son rejillas recicladas de un equipo de radio/tape reciclado, es cuestión de esperar a encontrarte alguno tirado en la basura o que alguien se desaga de uno.

Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 30, 2011)

> es cuestión de esperar a encontrarte alguno tirado en la basura o que alguien se desaga de uno.


Y yo que creía que era el único "ciruja" (así llamamos aquí a los que viven de revolver la basura en busca de objetos) que _recicla_ *todo* lo que encuentra por la calle 

Me hace acordar a una vez que encontré un radio grabador de 10W que estaba "quemado" puesto en la calle. Tenía un problema con el enchufe nada más. Yo me lo llevé a casa, y lo arreglé . Ahora está en mi habitación 

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Tavo (Ene 30, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Pero qué bonita caja! Me la imagino, en vez de tener un receptor AM, con un mini amplificador *con TDA2003*, y regalándosela a mi novia para su cumpleaños
> 
> (Me limita el hecho de no tener esa rejilla cubre parlantes jaja)
> 
> Muy muy linda Electronec. Felicitaciones!


  ---> 

Todavía no armaste el ampli TDA2050 estéreo? Te vas a sorprender. Yo que vos le hago ese a tu novia, y se cae a tus pies. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-estereo-tda2050v-pcb-47950/

Animate Agustín, es fácil y los resultados son excelentes!! 

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec (Ene 30, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Y yo que creía que era el único "ciruja" (así llamamos aquí a los que viven de revolver la basura en busca de objetos) que _recicla_ *todo* lo que encuentra por la calle
> Saludos y gracias!



Hay verdaderos tesoros esperando ahí fuera.....

Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 30, 2011)

@Tavo: De una. El ampli que diseñaste vos ni bien tenga plata lo hago. Pero *PARA MÍ*. Para ella, y para una cajita de menos de 1 litro de capacidad, y con un parlante de 3", creo que es suficiente un 2003.

No quiero dejarla ciega con los pedazos de cartón del parlante si se descona con un 2050  jajaja.

Saludos!!

@Electro: Sos un genio!


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 2, 2011)

Hablando de regalitos para la novia  justo estoy terminando unos parlantes que le hice para la notebook... los altavoces son unos Boss de 50W RMS (en teoria) cada uno, en caja de mdf de 9mm, el ampli está hecho con dos TDA2006 de 12W porque es lo unico que conseguí... espero poder conseguir algo mas potente asi les saca el máximo provecho a los chiquitines (si es que no los sigo probando por tiempo indefinido ).
Sonarían lindo con un TDA7394... pero lo tengo moviendo unos medios en la Berlingo 
Estan pintados con esmalte sintético negro a pistola, que opinan del acabado? no tengo mucha práctica pero creo que no están tan mal..


----------



## Electronec (Feb 3, 2011)

fernandoae dijo:


> Estan pintados con esmalte sintético negro a pistola, que opinan del acabado? no tengo mucha práctica pero creo que no están tan mal..



 Genial y ademas tiene efecto de espejo. Un acabado muy profesional, no parecen de mdf.
Enhorabuena 

Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 3, 2011)

Muy muy bueno! Seguro que quedaste como un rey con tu novia! 

Felicitaciones, y gracias por el aporte (voy a probar el esmalte sintético con soplete)

Saludos!


----------



## chucky.122 (Feb 5, 2011)

rash dijo:


> Hola como andan... esta foto corresponde al detector de proximidad cuyo esquema se encuentra circulando por la red, basado en el detector de tono NE567, creo que en la página de pablin se encuentra el circuito... funciona a las mil maravillas y puede servir de sensor para alarmas, robotica, control.....
> 
> saludos



hola rash me podrias pasar el circuito que no lo encuentrro de ese detector de proximidad que es ultrasonico o infrarojo?? desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 10, 2011)

rash dijo:


> muy buen montaje tacatomon.... esperamos fotos cuando lo tengas terminados...
> 
> un abrazo rash



Detallo algunas fotos recientes, ahora ya no hay tiempo para testear lo que uno hace... 

Unas pocas!













Álbum

Saludos! :estudiando:


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 10, 2011)

es un perfil de aluminio para canceleria?
te quedo bien!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 10, 2011)

Sip, Aclaro, yo me dediqué al Crossover! En la elaboración del Gabinete solo ayudé a Limar XD

Le falta su tapita, corregir el punto de cruce y una última capa de pintura (Y rellenar esos huecos, por de mientras :J)


Saludos!!!


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 11, 2011)

Muy prolijo _Tocatelmon_ Muy bueno. Saludos!


----------



## rash (Feb 12, 2011)

muy bueno tacatomon... te está quedando de lujo....

ahh... es verdad a mi me ocurre que no tengo ultimamente tiempo para nada....

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 19, 2011)

> hola amigo me podria regalar el lano para montarlo es que se super.....


El del amplificador o el de las cajas?


----------



## Uro (Feb 19, 2011)

Saludos. Hace muchos días quería subir mi amplificador con el Integrado TEA2025B, realizado con la ayuda de Ezavalla y alguien más. El montaje fue hecho utilizando el estilo Manhattan y le he incorporado un regulador de voltaje. Como no soy profesional en el campo de la electrónica, me gusta exponer ante mis familiares los avances por ello lo he dejado escueto y a la vista y ahora adorna el mueble de mi PC.


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 19, 2011)

que bonita marañita!!!


----------



## Tavo (Feb 19, 2011)

No hay nada como un buen circuito impreso. Si tengo que ser sincero, no me gusta para nada cualquier otro método de montaje de componentes que no sea en circuito impreso.

Ese método podrá funcionar, pero queda horrible de estética. No cuesta nada hacer en unos minutos un PCB simple.

Bien por el montaje.

Saludos.


----------



## Uro (Feb 20, 2011)

Sabes, Tavo, prefiero dejar el PCB para los verdaderos electrónilocos. Yo me conformo con el Manhattan Style, se acomoda más a mi gusto por las artesanías. Con los próximos amplis que voy a armar pienso formar figuras humanas con los componentes. Puede que me de resultado lo que pienso. 

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 20, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Con los próximos amplis que voy a armar pienso formar figuras humanas con los componentes.


Y me decís electroniloco a mí 

Lindo Manhattan, no llego a ver si estás trabajando con islas o en el aire, pero se ve bien. Como sea, ahora quiero ver cómo queda el ampli "humano/orgánico".

Saludos


----------



## Uro (Feb 20, 2011)

Bueno, Cacho; treabajé cuatro islas además del plano general.
1- Potenciómetro
2- Interruptor general
3- Salida de audio1
4- Salida de audio2

---------- 

En cuanto al   





> ampli "humano/orgánico".


 ya va bastante avanzado el prediseño. Lo más complicado es la distribución del espacio por eso habrá que trabajar con varias islas, además del diseño individual de las figurillas y el paisaje general. 

Le comento que el prototipo lo vendí a un amigo. Pienso conseguir una caja plástica o en acrílico para encerrar la placa y, bueno, con buen barniz supongo que quedará formidable el experimento. Quizás trabaje con parlantes de PC, de esos de 8Ω-0,5W. No sé qué resulte. Ya veremos.  Puedes anticipar algún resultado?

Quizás en esta imágen sean más notorias las isletas.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 20, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Puedes anticipar algún resultado?


Si te embarcás en un diseño discreto, mucho trabajo o probablemente un ruido nada interesante de de fondo.
En un integrado te va a ser más fácil no morir entre el ruido. Ya que vas a usar parlantitos de PC, mirá con cariño al TDA2822 

Y a hacer islitas se ha dicho 

Saludos y quiero ver las fotos, que me quedé intrigado con la idea.


----------



## sony (Feb 20, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Saludos. Hace muchos días quería subir mi amplificador con el Integrado TEA2025B, realizado con la ayuda de Ezavalla y alguien más. El montaje fue hecho utilizando el estilo Manhattan y le he incorporado un regulador de voltaje. Como no soy profesional en el campo de la electrónica, me gusta exponer ante mis familiares los avances por ello lo he dejado escueto y a la vista y ahora adorna el mueble de mi PC.


felicidades arte muy buen trabajo.
saludos


----------



## Uro (Feb 22, 2011)

La idea es aplicar los conocimientos elementales de electrónica artesanalmente, utilizando el estilo Manhattan puesto que es el modo más fácil  de ubicar,  remover y/o reemplazar  los componentes electrónicos. (Ver fig. Gral_4)

Cómo surgió la idea? 

Después de realizar el primer ensayo en montajes de circuitos electrónicos de audio me pareció que los componentes podían ubicarse en posiciones caprichosas e incluso plasmar mensajes, al tiempo que los artefactos armados podrían utilizarse como adorno en alcobas, salas, oficinas, … a la par que prestarían  el servicio propio de los amplificadores. (Ver fig. Gral_2)

Proceso 

Para tener una idea más concreta, se diseñó la etapa de entrada del circuito de un amplificador TEA2025B. El diseño inicial consistió en una pareja de novios abrazados,  ante una bombilla del alumbrado público, para lo cual se utilizaron dos resistencias en serie de 220 ohmios y un diodo led de 2,5V, quizás estas no sean las especificaciones correctas pero se partió de la base que para un led de 2,5V se requiere una resistencia limitadora de 470 ohmios. (Ver fig. Pareja_1).

Es un poco dispendioso el armado de figuras caprichosas, pero al fin y al cabo ese es el hobby del artista, o mejor, del artesano, porque indiscutiblemente el artista es el profesional en electrónica. ( Ver figs. Box1, Box_2)

La planificación del mensaje y/o paisaje es la parte más importante, a mi modo de ver, porque el circuito ya está diseñado y probado por los expertos, lo único que hay que hacer es interpretarlo y acondicionarlo al nuevo esquema. (Ver fig. Gral_1)

A continuación es necesario puntear con soldadura las figuras ya armadas sobre la placa de circuito impreso  y marcar la ubicación de las islas para luego desoldar y vaciar las mencionadas islas definitivamente. (Ver Figs. Islas_1, Islas_2, Islas_3).   El último paso es soldar componentes y hacer los ajustes a que haya lugar. (Ver Fig. Conexiones_1)

Es probable que este primer proyecto no reúna los requisitos mínimos que se esperaría, pero con seguridad abre una puerta para nuevas inquietudes. Se prevé que el circuito impreso vaya dentro de una caja plástica transparente o de vidrio, lógicamente con su correspondiente sistema disipación,  rectificación y regulación de voltaje. Está acondicionado con dos parlantes de 8 Ohmios a 0,5 vatios y una tensión de entrada de 9V (Ver Imagen 002)


----------



## Electronec (Feb 22, 2011)

Curioso y bonito arteayudas, mi enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 22, 2011)

Muy bueno y creativo (si bien soy partidario y usuario de las PCB comunes jaja) Espero que funcione bien.. Saludos!


----------



## Uro (Feb 22, 2011)

Electronec dijo:
			
		

> Curioso y bonito arteayudas, mi enhorabuena.



Gracias Electro por su comentario y por la ojeada.



			
				Agucastaa89 dijo:
			
		

> Muy bueno y creativo (si bien soy partidario y usuario de las PCB comunes jaja) Espero que funcione bien..



Igualmente Agu, gracias. Y te digo que si funciona, fui cuidadoso en armar bien el circuito. Lo ensayé con pila de 9v. Tiene sus parte críticas, sí. Ezavalla ya me había recomendado utilizar otro integrado porque los parlanticos son de PC. Me preocupa es que tanto alambre de exceso aumente la resistencia, pero eso no lo entiendo muy bien, ustedes son expertos y pueden anticipar algo al respecto.  

Gracias nuevamente y saludos.

De todas formas, es un ensayo mientras resulta una idea que valga la pena reproducir y obtener alguna ganancia extra para mi esquelético bolsillo. Yo sólo quería ver qué podía resultar y. a pesar de todo, quedo satisfecho.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2011)

Eso está reloco!!!   
Y tiene un cables atravesados que parecen un ring de box  
Felicitaciones arteayudas!!! Muy buena idea!


----------



## Uro (Feb 22, 2011)

Si, Ezavalla, efectivamente es una pelea de boxeo. Exactamente un K.O. fulminante.  Pero me compliqué demasiado la vida con un diseño tan rebuscado. O utilicé una placa muy pequeña o componentes muy grandes. 

Considero ahora, que mientras más sencillo sea el diseño más satisfactorio es el resultado.

Gracias por el comentario, Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 22, 2011)

Interesante el ampli-boxeador. Felicitaciones.



arteayudas dijo:


> Considero ahora, que mientras más sencillo sea el diseño más satisfactorio es el resultado.


Como minimalista confeso no puedo más que darte la bienvenida al club 


Saludos


----------



## Uro (Feb 22, 2011)

Gracias Cacho, hay mucho camino por recorrer todavía pero es un buen reto a la imaginación cualquiera sea el resultado.

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 22, 2011)

me parece buena tu iniciativa arteayudas, bueno tu ampli


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 23, 2011)

Mas que un circuito, es una obra de arte, felicidades...!


----------



## rash (Feb 24, 2011)

ehhh arteayudas no había visto nunca algo igual.....bonito, enhorabuena.

saludos


----------



## Uro (Feb 24, 2011)

Gracias, rash, por tu comentario. El ensayo realmente no resultó como esperaba porque las recreaciones no son muy claras, pero acá les tengo esta muestra de mi próxima empresa que consta de 5 amlificadores para una Feria Artesanal. La imágen muestra una parte de los montajes.


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 24, 2011)

Ver el archivo adjunto 48731
Es muy cómico el hombrecito hecho con resistencia y un electrlítico 

Felicitaciones!! muy bueno!! (quizás tome tu modelo y haga algo parecido, si no te molesta el "plagio" jaja)
Muy bueno!!


----------



## Uro (Feb 24, 2011)

Adelante, Agucasta! me da gusto saber que en algo puedo contribuir.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Feb 24, 2011)

Agucasta dijo:


> Es muy cómico el hombrecito hecho con resistencia y un electrlítico
> 
> Felicitaciones!! muy bueno!! (quizás tome tu modelo y haga algo parecido, si no te molesta el "plagio" jaja)
> Muy bueno!!


Mmmhhh... 

Yo conozco algunas artes hechas con componentes electrónicos, pero creo que "no da" para subirlas acá... 

Saben de lo que hablo, no?


----------



## Uro (Feb 24, 2011)

Tavo, no se de lo que hablas. Puedes ilustrarme al respecto? He realizado una mala acción? Estoy infringiendo alguna norma del foro? Te disgusta esto que hice? Es algo reprochable? Es algo indecente? No es conveniente hacerlo? Crees que estoy rebajando la dignidad de la profesión? Estoy ofendiendo a alguien? No debo realizar este proyecto?

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Feb 24, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Tavo, no se de lo que hablas. Puedes ilustrarme al respecto? He realizado una mala acción? Estoy infringiendo alguna norma del foro? Te disgusta esto que hice? Es algo reprochable? Es algo indecente? No es conveniente hacerlo? Crees que estoy rebajando la dignidad de la profesión? Estoy ofendiendo a alguien? No debo realizar este proyecto?
> 
> Saludos



NOOOOO!!!! Nada que verrr!! Nada de eso que dijiste chee!! 

Lo mìo era una broma! Es que hay por ahì unas "personitas" hechas con componentes electrònicos que están haciendo unas chanchadas... Cuestiones de la carne, vió... 
Están teniendo sexo, en distintas posturas, todas sacadas del kamasutra, respetadas a raja tabla..

Està muy bueno lo tuyo viejooo!!


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 24, 2011)

ajajaja y esos que tenes vos, Tavo, de cuántos Ohm vienen? jaja


----------



## Uro (Feb 24, 2011)

Ya vi los susodichos, pensé en algo así algún día, pero una voz interior me dijo: "Nanay cucas"


----------



## Tavo (Feb 25, 2011)

Agucasta dijo:


> ajajaja y esos que tenes vos, Tavo, de cuántos Ohm vienen? jaja



Esos (generalmente la hembra) se pone en 4 ohms, te muestra la capacitancia ahí re tentadora, y justo cuando le vas a enchufar el capacitor te dice "ooooooolee!"... JAJAJA!!

No se, el mío es electrolítico de como 100 mil µF por 300V... Imaginate el tamaño...


----------



## foso (Feb 28, 2011)

Hola mi primer proyecto bueno es este capacímetro. La idea del medidor la sauqé de una nota de aplicación de Microchip para fabricar un ohmetro con un PIC un capacitor y algunas resistencias. Yo lo transformé a capacímetro y utilice un HC908 de Freescale como micro.
Del otro lado tiene un DAC para medir la salida con un voltímetro en escala de 1 V. 
Tengo que hacerle una carcaza pero no tengo ganas.


----------



## rash (Feb 28, 2011)

... muy bueno, si señor.... 
saludos


----------



## david2009 (Mar 2, 2011)

yo tengo la guitarra que hice yo para el juego guitar hero de la playstation


----------



## david2009 (Mar 4, 2011)

mi ampli con el  lm3886 68wat


----------



## Agucasta (Mar 5, 2011)

Que chiquito! funciona bien? Con qué lo alimentás?


----------



## rash (Mar 5, 2011)

uff demasiado compacto 
enhorabuena..

*Nota: ¿alguien sabe porqué no recibo notifiaciones de mis suscripciones en mi correo?*

saludos


----------



## david2009 (Mar 5, 2011)

Agucasta dijo:


> Que chiquito! funciona bien? Con qué lo alimentás?



con una fuente de 40 mas 40 voltios obviamente ya rectificado yo a mi fuente le mande cable de alimentación de computadora . si re bien anda no  distorsiona ni nada


----------



## diodito (Mar 12, 2011)

Modem Baycom para Packet Radio


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Este circuito permite conectar un puerto serie RS232 de PC a un handy o radio de VHF o UHF y hacer packet Radio (los famosos BBS's por radio).



El corazón de este proyecto es el integrado de Texas Instruments TCM3105N, el cual es un completo Modem FSK el cual incluye en su interior todo lo necesario para desarrollar este modem por radio. Adicionalmente un transistor se encarga de accionar el transmisor del equipo de comunicaciones (hace el peteteo) y un integrado adicional se encarga de adecuar las señales. Este integrado es un sextuple inversor. La alimentación se obtiene desde el mismo puerto serie del PC por medio de los tres diodos 1N4148 y es estabilizado por el zener. El potenciómetro de 15K, el cual es lineal, permite ajustar el nivel de transmisión para no saturar el equipo de comunicaciones. Los terminales TXD, DTR,CTS,RTS Y GND van al puerto serie de la compu y, en tanto, los terminales PTT, LS, MIC y GND van al handy o equipo de comunicaciones.
me podrian ayudar con ese proyecto...


----------



## mariano22 (Mar 14, 2011)

rash dijo:


> *Nota: ¿alguien sabe porqué no recibo notifiaciones de mis suscripciones en mi correo?*


 
Nota: A mi me pasa lo mismo con otras suscripciones. Si algun moderador puede respondernos esto lo agradeceria.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 14, 2011)

mariano22 dijo:


> Nota: A mi me pasa lo mismo con otras suscripciones. Si algun moderador puede respondernos esto lo agradeceria.
> 
> Saludos.



Quizá tengas que configurar esta opción desde TU panel de control del foro, activando esa opción... Es totalmente posible, pero si la activás...


----------



## homebrew (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola a todos aca dejo algunas fotos de equipos armados en casa al mejor estilo "Homebrew" creo que podran adivinar porque el nombre .
Son muchos proyectos diferentes y faltan muchos mas pero perdi muchas fotos de otro mas viejos.
La gran mayoria de los equipos tienen relacion con radio y radioaficion.


----------



## Agucasta (Mar 15, 2011)

¡Qué bonito _valvulaje_! Sos un gran Homebrewer.. 
Saludos!!


----------



## rash (Mar 15, 2011)

en dos palabras  * IM-PRESIONANTE.....¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡*

un gran experto en RF y válvulas....

enhorabuena


----------



## rash (Mar 18, 2011)

Hola, después de un tiempo he terminado por fin el montaje de un cubo de led... 
El esquema, pcb y software del PIC lo saqué de aquí: 
http://picprojects.org/projects/lc/index.htm

saludos


----------



## Agucasta (Mar 18, 2011)

WAAAAAAWWW RASH! Felicitaciones! Está *bárbaro*. Me encanta la idea.. (Si se pudiera esconder un poco más el PCB sería óptimo, pero así está buenísimo)

Muy prolijas las uniones y es realmente un cubo! 

Te animás a filmarlo (un vídeo corto) de noche? Está espectacular 

(Y gracias por el enlace con la info del circuito )

PD: Acabo de ver los vídeos de la página que citaste, está genial. No sabía que se podía programar una serie de letras.. Muy muy bueno..

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 18, 2011)

Para hacer ese trabajo se necesita... *PROLIJIDAD y DEDICACIÓN.*

Y eso es lo que justamente tenés Rash, *en todos tus trabajos!! FELICITACIONES!!*
Te quedó genial!!!

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Mar 18, 2011)

muchas gracias por sus comentarios........ pero para hacer el cubo lo que hacen falta son varias horas de trabajo jajajajaj ...

cuidense


----------



## Tavo (Mar 18, 2011)

rash dijo:


> muchas gracias por sus comentarios........ pero para hacer el cubo lo que hacen falta *son varias horas de trabajo* jajajajaj ...
> 
> cuidense


Sip, justamente eso, el tiempo que dedicaste en hacer eso...

Saludos!

PS: Cuando ande por España (Ronda) te toco timbre y tomamos unos mates... jeje


----------



## Agucasta (Mar 19, 2011)

Me sumo al comentario de Octavio, capaz (muy capaz) que en diciembre de 2011 ande por España, más bien por Marbella, porque se casa mi primo, y ya tenemos todo preparado.. No tengo NI idea de cuantos kilómetros separan Ronda de Marbella, pero si me tengo que gastar 100 euros en ir, ni lo pienso! 

(Rash, me imagino que sabés lo que son los "mates", no? allá en España se suele juzgar a los argentinos que andan con su equipo de Yerba Mate, calificándolo como "droga", cuando NO ES ASI ) jaja..

Un abrazo, y espero que sigas tan prolijo como siempre!

Saludos!! 






Mate argentino


----------



## rash (Mar 19, 2011)

AHHHH¡¡¡¡¡ vas a estar en Marbella¡¡¡¡¡ entonces estarás a 50Km de Ronda  y te aconsejo mucho que visites mi pueblo, es uno de los pueblos más  bonitos de España, seguro que te gusta y de camino me avisas y tomamos  unas cervezas y un buen jamón ibérico....
...y Tavo no te digo nada, jajja, cuando vengas al Sur de España tienes una visita obligada por mi casa...jajajajajj
...ah que conste que pago yo ehhh¡¡¡¡ 
... eso sí, los mates corren de su cuenta , que yo no tengo ni idea y no lo he probado nunca..

abrazos y cuidense
rash


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2011)

Amigo Rash...la verdad es que a esto hay que A.D.M.I.R.A.R.L.O!!!!
...y por supuesto:


----------



## Tavo (Mar 19, 2011)

Gracias Rash...

Me encanta! Nunca probaste el MATE???  No sabés lo que te perdés!! La bebida más normal en Argentina, estés donde estés, siempre te ceban un mate. Aunque hay algunos "flojos" que lo toman con Azucar (puaj!), el mate ORIGINAL es AMARGO y CALIENTE, no tibio y dulce... 

No consumo mucha azúcar, ni quiera en el café ni el té, ni cualquier bebida que tome, me gusta sentir el sabor original. 

Un abrazo Rash!! Cuidate!


----------



## Agucasta (Mar 19, 2011)

Ya vamos a hacer una colecta para mandarte un paquete de "Yerba Mate" y por supuesto, un Mate, y un libro con instrucciones..

Eso sí, cuidado con la aduana porque a menudo creen que es "Droga"

Saludos!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 19, 2011)

No sabia que eso tambien lo tomaban los arabes, mi jefe se la pasa con un coso de esos...


----------



## Tavo (Mar 19, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> No sabia que eso tambien lo tomaban los arabes, mi jefe se la pasa con *un coso de esos...*



*Che! Más respeto!!* :enfadado:... que ese "coso" se llama MATE, y es lo más normal que hayyyy!!!!


----------



## rash (Mar 20, 2011)

Agucasta dijo:


> Ya vamos a hacer una colecta para mandarte un paquete de "Yerba Mate" y por supuesto, un Mate, y un libro con instrucciones..
> 
> Eso sí, cuidado con la aduana porque a menudo creen que es "Droga"
> 
> Saludos!!



.... que buena idea¡¡¡¡ pero no se olviden del manual de instrucciones 

saludos


----------



## zxeth (Mar 20, 2011)

Bueno aca dejo a mi regulador de temperatura para el cautin hewlett packard casero , la cajita la saque de una fuente de impresora que ya utilice en una automatizacion , siempre quise hacer este montaje, y por primera vez use el sistema de la plancha para la pcb, ahora se como hacerlo , antes era siempre a marcador jajaja


----------



## rash (Mar 21, 2011)

zxeth muy bueno el montaje....

enhorabuena


----------



## Agucasta (Mar 21, 2011)

Excelente! Muy bueno te quedó.. Una pregunta, un poco tonta.. Para qué necesitas regular la temperatura del soldador?


----------



## Tavo (Mar 21, 2011)

Agucasta dijo:


> Excelente! Muy bueno te quedó.. Una pregunta, un poco tonta.. Para qué necesitas regular la temperatura del soldador?



Y... Puede que el soldador sea muy potente, por ejemplo para soldar partes delicadas, como transistores FET TO92, Integrados delicados... Está bueno el invento!

Te quedó bien Zethxmndkdnf (que se yo como [Esto no suena bien en todos lados...] es, bonito nick. )

Saludos!


----------



## zxeth (Mar 21, 2011)

gracias a todos, lo hice exactamente por eso, mi soldador es de 60watts ,lo modifique con otro soldador que se le quemo el plastico, y a este se le habia quemado el bobinado, y como calienta mucho (tanto que quemo el plastico del otro soldador) decidi hacerle este regulador, es un regulador de motor electrico, asi que no se puede disminuir menos del 50% del voltaje porque osino los motoren no andan, tampoco decidi modificarlo ya que ocn 30watts viene de 10 para soldar integrados, antes me pasaba que se me quemaba el tda2050, ahora con este regulador lo suelda como si nada. Asi que no tengo que usar el disipador ya puesto para soldarlo 

Bueno y aca dejo mi otro montaje, mucho mas dificil, no tiene mucha electronica, pero no hay un post de fotos de mecanica echas en casa jajajaja, es un balancin de 2.5TN, igual lo tengo que modificar para que la correa gire mas lento porque hace alrededor de 150 golpes por minuto (mas de 0,5s por golpe, imaginince la bestia a 2,5TN, incontrolable al igual que la mesa donde se apoya jajajja) Pense en una reduccion de 4 a 1 lo que me daria como 2 segundos por golpe approx con 5 a 7tn de fuerza. Que bestia jajajaj

Aca dejo fotos del proyecto que hice para dibujo de maquinas




















































La verdad que un orgullo para mi saber que pude hacer algo tan complejo, todo con margen de error centecimal, excepto el eje concentrico que es decimal


----------



## Electronec (Mar 22, 2011)

@Rash.... sin palabras....bonito bonito.

@zxeth muy buen trabajo.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodin (Mar 27, 2011)

Zxeth, muy buenos tus proyectos,.. pero... ¿que es un balancín?(disculpa la pregunta), podrías comentar un poco para que se usa y por que tiene que tener tanta precisión? saludos


----------



## zxeth (Mar 27, 2011)

Un balancin es una maquina que prensa o comprime. Tambien sirve para cortar o balancinar (dejar terminacion final exacta siempre) Necesita muchisima presicion porque si se llega a mover un poquito se puede trabar y romper la biela o el ciguenial (no tengo enie)


----------



## lsedr (Abr 9, 2011)

bueno aqui les dejo la fotito de mi transceptor de 80 m...

http://www.4shared.com/photo/6XKO4u_f/P4090024.html


----------



## rash (May 7, 2011)

Hola como andan?... espero que bien ... les dejo unas fotos de un medidor de ESR para comprobar condensadores, muuuuyyyyyy útil a la hora de reparar fuentes conmutadas... por cierto la caja donde lo monte es de una fuente switching ...

Un saludos.


----------



## Tavo (May 7, 2011)

Buen montaje Rash!! Felicitaciones!! 

Saludos al otro lado del charco!!


----------



## rash (May 8, 2011)

Muchas gracias Tavo....
un abrazo desde el sur de España....

cuidate...


----------



## Electronec (May 9, 2011)

Como siempre rash, excelente  te felicito.

Saludos.


----------



## Tomasito (May 10, 2011)

Muy lindo el medidor de ESR!
El circuito está? Siempre puede venir útil un aparatito de esos 


Mi última creación, partiendo de la necesidad y el frío, es una mini-estufa de pies (aunque calienta un poco todo el cuerpo también).










Echo con un pedazo de secador de pelo que no servía más (tenía el motor trabado con pelos y el dueño me lo regaló, y como ya tengo dos secadores de pelos más...) y dos tarros de desodorante Axe para la base/reflector.
Sorprendentemente el reflector cumple su función muy bien para la transmisión de calor por irradiación, casi no hay emisión de calor para la parte posterior de la estufa, muy poco por la convección, casi todo sale por el frente 
La verdad no esperaba mucho por 10 minutos de manualidades, pero funciona bastante bien 
Todavía falta conectar el termostato y ponerle control de temperatura (dimmer).
También voy a pulir el reflector para mejorar la reflexión infrarroja.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 10, 2011)

Riesgo de poner el pie en el rojito. Lindo asado al instante!!!

Muy buena invención! Como siempre útil!

Saludos!


----------



## Tomasito (May 10, 2011)

Sí, voy a ponerle una reja adelante para no electrocutarme/asarme al mismo tiempo


----------



## Tavo (May 10, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> y dos tarros de *desodorante Axe* para la base/reflector...


NOOO!!! usás el Axe Dark Temptation!!! PUAJJJ!!! Es insoportableeee!  

Veo que le diste una buena aplicación al tarro. Cuidado de no apoyar los pies ahí!!!! jeje

PS: Bah, en realidad todos los Axe son insoportables, les siento a todos olor a Chinche!! El único que safa es el Marine.


----------



## pandacba (May 10, 2011)

Muy ingenioso tomasito, maxime teniendo en cuenta, que uno trabaja prácticamente quieto, se termina congelando hasta los huesos.....
Hasta hace allgún tiempo fui jefe de mantieniminto de una industria gráfica, los peores dias eran los lunes qeu debia preparar el plan de trabajo y sentado en la ofiice me congelaba, una vez que salia al ruedo diario ya no era tanto, Alli despuntaba el vicio, Electrónica industrial, mecánica, electricidad, habia hornoss electricos,  hornos para termcontrailbles maquinas que trabajan con calor......, lo curios de esta máquinas que largaban una buena catnidad de calor no podian calefaccionar el ambiente, en cambio en el verano te derretian... jeje
y claro habia que levantar pesos, apretar aflojar, el estar en movimiento, no solo te mentiene en buen estado fisico si no que el firo se siente menos.....

Ahora aqui ya llega el invierno y esa es la peor parte, que uno esta quieto sentado y lentamente se enfria...

Me has dado una buena idea tengo varias de esas resistencias y la utilzare con unos sopladores regulados cosas que lanzen aire caliente....


----------



## Tomasito (May 11, 2011)

Sí! Estar quieto da frío totalmente.

Tavo, son de chocolate! Los usé un tiempo pero eran medio un asco, pero bueh, los tarros los guardo TODOS (hago de TODO con tarros de desodorante, después subo alguna otra foto, son MUY útiles).
El marine si está bueno, es el que uso si no uso unos marca "Stone".

Las resistencias esas las encontrás en todos lados, en la escuela hicimos varias estufitas con alambre de nicrome y aisladores de porcelana.
Agarrabamos el rollo de alambre, poniamos un alambre san martín tenzado en el torno, le dabamos muuuuy depacito (con el torno en retardo) y bobinabamos el alambre de nicrome sobre el alambre san martín, para darle la formita de "resorte".
Después calculabamos cuánto teniamos que cortar y armabamos todo. Nos cagaaaaabamos de frío si no, talleres gigaaaantes eran, y si no prendian el horno de fundir aluminio era el perito moreno eso.

Era un laburo de hormiga, pero muchas veces teniamos tiempo al dope y ganas de hacer algo  Además de que no gastabamos nada porque era todo sacado de la basura.


----------



## Tavo (May 11, 2011)

La verdad, te felicito por el invento, jeje, está bueno, por lo menos algo más de calor sentís en los pies... jeje

En casa hay un secador de pelos roto, voy a ver que hago, capaz me copio del tuyo.. jeje. Tarros de AXE tengo de sobra... 

Saludos che!


----------



## Rh0mb (May 11, 2011)

Aquí una foto de un sistema en el que estoy trabajando para usar el nike+ en combinación con unas estaciones base para poder saber la localización de una persona en una casa o edificio.






Tengo el software del arduino detectando cuando un nike+ está en rango para a su vez enviar esta información a una computadora (en la foto es por medio de un cable usb pero ya lo cambié por un xbee). El siguiente paso es escalarlo para poder colocar estaciones base en diferentes puntos del inmueble.

Saludos


----------



## octavio2 (May 12, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> Mi última creación, partiendo de la necesidad y el frío, es una mini-estufa de pies (aunque calienta un poco todo el cuerpo también).


Tiene un aspecto peligroso,supongo que no habra niños cerca.

Pues pa que se vea que yo tambien se hacer fotos.El cacharrito es una targeta usb audio que aun esta en fase de pruebas, es como un DAC de potencia pero tambien tiene un ADC asi que podra funcionar tambien como un amplificador clase D sin estar conectada al ordenador.


----------



## Tomasito (May 14, 2011)

No, nadie entra a mi habitación sin mi autorización, cierro siempre con llave 

Está echa con CIs de texas? Yo tengo para armarme una con integrados que me mandaron los de TI pero nunca me puse a hacerlo.
Tenés el circuito o algún otro dato?


----------



## pandacba (May 14, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> No, nadie entra a mi habitación sin mi autorización, cierro siempre con llave
> 
> Está echa con CIs de texas? Yo tengo para armarme una con integrados que me mandaron los de TI pero nunca me puse a hacerlo.
> Tenés el circuito o algún otro dato?


Busca info en la web de texas, hay muy buena información para llevarlo a la práctica


----------



## octavio2 (May 16, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> Está echa con CIs de texas?


No,lleva un microcontrolador atmega16u4 y un driver fan7385 que se ha dejado de fabricar,pero algo habra para sustituirlo.Ahora estoy aprendiendo a manejar un editor de esquemas para publicarlo en mi web.La pcb la diseñe directamente de cabeza.El firmware lo estoy mejorando.
>Tenés el circuito o algún otro dato?
¿que datos quieres? 
la potencia con 8ohms sera de 2*8wats maximo durante unos milisegundos y 2.5 wats de media
porque se alimenta con el usb ,aunque tambien acepta alimentacion externa.Con el volumen bajo consume 125mw. 
La calidad... pues de oido suena bien (si los altavoces son decentes) ,del thd snr y esas cosas ,ni idea.


----------



## electrodin (May 16, 2011)

buen trabajo octavio2, esa plaquita esta muy buena, ¿como la estañas?


----------



## octavio2 (May 17, 2011)

electrodin dijo:


> buen trabajo octavio2, esa plaquita esta muy buena, ¿como la estañas?



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/hacer-pcb-s-resultados-profecionales-metodo-44848/index2.html

Ahora en vez de transparencias uso papel normal.


----------



## david2009 (May 20, 2011)

te felicito octavo ;-)


----------



## Ericktronik (May 22, 2011)

rash dijo:


> ...nadie sa anima a subir fotos de sus montajes...
> ..bueno yo subo otra de un vumetro puntual...
> ..saludos...



este me encanta tienes los planos?
me encantaria hacerlo

gracias


----------



## rash (Jun 3, 2011)

Hola, así me ha quedado una caja de directo para conectar un bajo eléctrico a una mesa de mezclas mediante conexión XLR y utilizando la alimentación Phantom de la mesa...

saludos


----------



## Electronec (Jun 3, 2011)

Majestuoso rash, como siempre todos tus trabajos impecables.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tavo (Jun 3, 2011)

Buenísimo el trabajo Rash.
Como siempre tus montajes con un dechado de prolijidad excesiva...  

Lo que no entiendo bien es... ¿Para que es?  Conectás un bajo por medio de XLR?

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 3, 2011)

rash, de grande quiero tener tu prolijidad...


----------



## rash (Jun 3, 2011)

gracias gente por sus comentarios, son muy amables....

Tavo, con la caja de directo es posible "captar" la señal directamente de una línea no balanceada de elevada impedancia, por ejemplo, la señal entre la guitarra y el amplificador de guitarra, y así poder llevar esa señal a la mesa de mezclas principal por entrada de micro, tanto de estudio como de actuación en directo. 

La ventaja es que se puede alimentar con pilas o bien utilizando la alimentación fantasma que algunas mesas incorporan.

saludos y cuídense.

rash


----------



## Electronec (Jun 3, 2011)

rash dijo:


> gracias gente por sus comentarios, son muy amables....
> 
> Tavo, con la caja de directo es posible "captar" la señal directamente de una línea no balanceada de elevada impedancia, _*por ejemplo, la señal entre la guitarra y el amplificador de guitarra, *_y así poder llevar esa señal a la mesa de mezclas principal por entrada de micro, tanto de estudio como de actuación en directo.



Perdona rash, pero, esto me ha descuadrado   no logro entenderlo. Perdona pero  ¿Me lo podrias explicar algo mejor?  

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Jun 3, 2011)

Electronec mira la figura que te adjunto, una imagen vale más que mil palabras: 

con la imagen vas a ver rápidamente la función de una caja de inyección directa.

saludos


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2011)

En dos palabras Tavo con ese nombre se enmascara simplemente un adaptdor de entrada desbalanceada a entrada balanceada, Es tan solo eso, pero como poner adaptador suena poco cool hay le inventaron ese nombre que no indica absolutmente nada.

Es más, es solo por el capricho de entrar por la entrada balanceada, ya que todas las mesas tienen balanceadas y no balanceadas, y las hay para micro y otros tipos, en lo único que si tiene sentido es con los micrófonos con el resto para nada.
Te lo digo porque como reparo consolas de mescla de todo tipo y tengo los planos originales de la mayoria de las marcas y las he probado, a muchos que creen que estas cosas son algo especial le he echo trampa y decian que bien quedo que barbaro!!!! y nada que ver, con eso me di cuenta que es todo un mito sin mayor sentido, Para los que fabrican y venden te los fajan y bién peo la culpa no es del que vende si no del que compra


----------



## Tavo (Jun 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> En dos palabras Tavo con ese nombre se enmascara simplemente un adaptdor de entrada desbalanceada a entrada balanceada, Es tan solo eso, pero como poner adaptador suena poco cool hay le inventaron ese nombre que no indica absolutmente nada.


Si, ya lo entendí, con la imagen que colgó Rash.

Respecto al orden de conexiones de la imagen, creo que no está del todo bien.
Bah, yo conectaría las cosas en distinto orden:

Guitarra --> Pedales de Efectos --> Amplificador de guitarra --> Salida PRE-OUT (del amplificador de guitarra, la mayoría lo tienen) --> Caja de inyección directa --> Consola general.

Por qué así? Muy simple: Y los efectos de guitarra? Y los "seteos" del guitarrista?

También hay muchos que directamente "microfonean" el amplificador de guitarra, entonces así tienen el retorno propio, y desde ese mismo retorno (micrófono pegado al parlante del ampli) va hacia la consola general.

Mmm, que opinan?

Saludos.


----------



## tatajara (Jun 3, 2011)

Muy lindo montaje rash 
Felicitaciones y muy buena esa prolijidad
Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Jun 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> En dos palabras Tavo con ese nombre se enmascara simplemente un adaptdor de entrada desbalanceada a entrada balanceada, Es tan solo eso, pero como poner adaptador suena poco cool hay le inventaron ese nombre que no indica absolutmente nada.
> 
> Es más, es solo por el capricho de entrar por la entrada balanceada, ya que todas las mesas tienen balanceadas y no balanceadas, y las hay para micro y otros tipos, en lo único que si tiene sentido es con los micrófonos con el resto para nada.
> Te lo digo porque como reparo consolas de mescla de todo tipo y tengo los planos originales de la mayoria de las marcas y las he probado, a muchos que creen que estas cosas son algo especial le he echo trampa y decian que bien quedo que barbaro!!!! y nada que ver, con eso me di cuenta que es todo un mito sin mayor sentido, Para los que fabrican y venden te los fajan y bién peo la culpa no es del que vende si no del que compra


,

Pero estimado colega usted es muy desconfiado................Hasta el hartazgo e planteado lo mismo que vos ,pero los sonidistas jovenes y ejem.... profesionales del sonido me miran como si estuviera loco,y pensando este viejo pelotu.........no va a saber mas que los expertos que hacen estos equipos,en fin en lugar de pelear ,cuando me piden un direct box o similar ,les fabrico lo que me piden y me agencio de uno manguites.

Pd en un mundo de ciegos el tuerto es rey.

Saludos.Atte El Griego.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2011)

Exactamente colega hago lo mismo, si eso quieren eso le doy y que crean lo que crean, total sarna con gusto no pica, quieren gasta inutilmente gasten yo se los hago....


----------



## rash (Jun 11, 2011)

Hola les traigo las fotos del medidor de L-C y F.... bien calibrado es un instrumento muy útil y sencillo de realizar...

saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Jun 11, 2011)

Buenísimo Rash... espectacular... Es un instrumento muy útil, sobre todo para los que trabajan con RF (radiofrecuencia)...

A mi me hace falta un medidor de estos, por ejemplo para medir los mH de los inductores, cuando hago crossovers...
Podrías dar más información respecto del circuito? Está en e foro?

Saludos Rash, felicitaciones por el montaje, te quedó de 10.


----------



## rash (Jun 11, 2011)

Gracias Tavo... el circuito está en el foro... y llevas razón es útil para inductancias "caseras" ..jajaja
utiliza el PIC 16F628.. pertenece a una revista que no me acuerdo su nombre, pero de todos modos el pdf de la revista y el firdware del PIC lo puedes encontrar por aquí:

Problema con LC Meter

Tavo un saludo¡¡¡¡¡¡

rash


----------



## Electronec (Jun 13, 2011)

rash dijo:


> Hola les traigo las fotos del medidor de L-C y F.... bien calibrado es un instrumento muy útil y sencillo de realizar...



Muy buen trabajo rash, te quedó de lujo.....mi enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## jorger (Jun 30, 2011)

Vuelvo con un nuevo montaje.
Se trata de una smps de 12vdc autoregulada:



Esta fuente la construí con el fin de alimentar un ampli con tda2050.
Funciona muy bien y se le puede sacar una potencia considerable de más de 100w a pesar de su sencillez.Tiene un inconeviente, que es la falta de regulación en la rama negativa ya que en este montaje el SG3524 solo sensa la rama positiva.

Realmente no supone un gran problema, ya que al conectar el ampli ese defecto desaparece por completo, por no decir casi.

Como se puede ver en las fotos no adosé bien los mosfets a los disipadores por las prisas..
El toroide es rescatado de una smps flyback.Es un toroide con semi-gap pero funciona muy bien.
Más detalles..
La tensión de salida se puede manipular.Puedo llevarla desde los +-13.4v hasta los +-32.4v sin falta de regulación 
El consumo en vacío es muy reducido, sólo 30mA.
Debe tener un rendimiento elevado pero aún no me he animado a hacer pruebas.. falta de tiempo jeje
El esquema de esta fuente así como el layout y la vista posterior de la pcb me la facilitó el amigo Fausto García (muchas gracias).Los pueden encontrar en el álbum de su perfil.

Un saludo!.


----------



## rash (Jun 30, 2011)

jorger te quedo muy bien esa fuente de 12 v...
enhorabuena


----------



## Tavo (Jun 30, 2011)

Buenísima la fuente Jorge... Con razón estabas desaparecido... 

Saludos!


----------



## Electronec (Jul 1, 2011)

Felicidades Jorge, te quedo de 10...mi enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## jorger (Jul 1, 2011)

Gracias a todos por los comentarios .
Me quedó bien, pero podría haberme quedado mejor.Igualmente la foto que saqué no es del lado 'bonito'.
Dejo 2 fotos más:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=423&pictureid=4189
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=423&pictureid=4190

PD: Tavo, no hay manera de contactar contigo.Tienes la bandeja de entrada de los mp hasta arriba.Intené informarte del bafle que estoy haciendo pero no pude por eso.
PD2: Perdón por este _mini off topic_

Un saludo!.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 1, 2011)

Rash y Jorjer, felicitaciones, son muy prolijos para sus trabajos, ultimamente me estoy esmerando en armar mi transmisor de fm, y me esta quedando muy lindo, espero poner fotos luego .


----------



## Tavo (Jul 1, 2011)

Por cierto Jorge, es destacable tu prolijidad... Aunque no me gusten mucho las proto-board (acá se llaman así), realmente tiene una pinta estupenda, te quedó buenísima la placa.

Saludos!


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jul 1, 2011)

Hola a todos, mis felicitaciones por los excelentes trabajos, acá les dejo una foto de uno de mis proyecto mas anhelado, se trata de un amplificador lineal con dos válvulas 6dq6, aun se encuentra en la etapa de armado, pero ya falta poco.
saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jul 1, 2011)

Una belleza, Gabriel.

Cuando lo termines subí fotos y comentá cómo trabaja, que si va apenas la mitad de bien de lo que luce, ya trabaja muuuuuuuuy bien


----------



## Electronec (Jul 2, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> .....acá les dejo una foto de uno de mis proyecto mas anhelado, se trata de un amplificador lineal con dos válvulas 6dq6, aun se encuentra en la etapa de armado, pero ya falta poco.
> saludos



Muy bonito compañero, mi enhorabuena, y como dicen ....esperamos mas fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## Selkir (Jul 2, 2011)

rash dijo:


> Hola, así me ha quedado una caja de directo para conectar un bajo eléctrico a una mesa de mezclas mediante conexión XLR y utilizando la alimentación Phantom de la mesa...



Te ha quedado genial!!!! Parece una caja comercial jeje

¿Qué esquema has usado para hacerla?


----------



## Imzas (Jul 3, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola a todos, mis felicitaciones por los excelentes trabajos, acá les dejo una foto de uno de mis proyecto mas anhelado, se trata de un amplificador lineal con dos válvulas 6dq6, aun se encuentra en la etapa de armado, pero ya falta poco.
> saludos


Quede fascinada con esa linda creacion Gabriel, podria estar horas mirando esos detalels como trimmers, capacitores variables y tubos , cosas que me encantan, aunque le tengo miedo  a los tubis por el alto voltaje que manejan. :s


----------



## rash (Jul 4, 2011)

Bueno, aquí les dejo otras fotos de un sencillo comprobador de transistores, además le he incluido un comprobador de emisión infrarroja para verificar si los mandos a distancias emiten infrarrojos. Hay un pequeño error en la serigrafía del comprobador, está a la espera de realizarle una carátula con ordenador y transparencia adhesiva...

saludos y cuidense

rash


----------



## Electronec (Jul 4, 2011)

Excelente trabajo, rash,.......mi enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 4, 2011)

bonito como todo lo tullo rash, me encantan ese tipo de ganchos de prueba pera aca es dificil conseguirlos


----------



## g.corallo (Jul 4, 2011)

En deal extreme los venden de a 10 en colores amarillo o negro a USD:+-3 dolares estadounidenses con envio gratis a todo el mundo , los amarillos tienen mejor terminacion que los negros pero son un poco mas caros.
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/electrical-wire-testing-hooks-10-pack-8391
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/electrical-wire-testing-hooks-10-pack-7218


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 4, 2011)

mmm, suena interesante, seria bastante bueno si ubiera en mas colores...


----------



## rash (Jul 6, 2011)

Hola, hace un tiempo me encontré con éste proyecto en la red. Es un comprobador de componentes y semiconductores, además de obtener características básicas de los componentes te identifica de forma automática la disposición de patillas sin tener que acudir al datasheet del componente... me parece algo realmente práctico no creen?
Además el costo es muy bajo, lo más caro el atmega8 y el LCD, pero por ebay se consiguen a un buen precio, a mí me ha salido por menos de 10 €....

aquí la página donde está todo:

http://www.mikrocontroller.net/articles/AVR-Transistortester

saludos rash


----------



## Electronec (Jul 6, 2011)

@rash.........sin comentarios.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 6, 2011)

Sin comentarios.............  Sos dios Rash, increíble tu montaje, me gusta mucho!!! 

Saludos Rash!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 6, 2011)

rash dijo:


> Me parece algo realmente práctico no creen?


Rash, en resumen te digo:


----------



## rash (Jul 6, 2011)

....jajajjaj Ratmayor muy bueno tu resumen jajajajajjaj.....
...gracias por sus comentarios compañeros y anímense a montar este aparatito....

saludos y cuídense

rash


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 6, 2011)

ya quiero el mio, mucho rash eres mi indiolo!!!


----------



## david2009 (Jul 6, 2011)

rash como cargo los datos al integrado  atmega8


----------



## rash (Jul 7, 2011)

david2009 dijo:


> rash como cargo los datos al integrado  atmega8



yo he utilizado un programador serie similar al que está en el documento que adjunto....
...para quemar el Atmega8 con este programador necesitas el software Poniprog2000 que lo puedes descargar de su página.

saludos


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jul 7, 2011)

Hola muchachos y señorita,
rash espectacular el aporte creo que es indispensable para el taller.

cacho, electronet  y jazminia aca les dejo otras fotos del amplificador en el que trabajo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/album.php?albumid=478 

si todo va bien espero este fin de semana realizar la prueba de humo jaja 

saludos.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 7, 2011)

r que mis montajes no llegan ni al uno por ciento de la profesionalidad (existira este termino?), que se ve en este hilo, me hacen palidecer de verguenza y abrir la boca de admiracion.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 8, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola muchachos y señorita,
> rash espectacular el aporte creo que es indispensable para el taller.
> 
> cacho, electronet  y jazminia aca les dejo otras fotos del amplificador en el que trabajo:
> ...



Excelente trabajo compañero, mi enhorabuena y que lo disfrutes.

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Jul 8, 2011)

...muy buen trabajo gabriel77sur...

unas fotos del tester de semiconductores terminado en su gabinete y después de un par de horas de trabajo....

saludos


----------



## Electronec (Jul 8, 2011)

rash dijo:


> unas fotos del tester de semiconductores ...................



 Wuauhhhhhhh.......

Que tipo de caja es, veo que es de metraquilato, ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jul 8, 2011)

No tengo palabras rahs la terminación es excelente de un acabado profesional espero algún día lograr un 1% de tu prolijidad.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 8, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> Wuauhhhhhhh.......
> 
> Que tipo de caja es, veo que es de *metraquilato*, ¿No?
> 
> Saludos.



Creía que se escribía metacrilato (vamos, polimetilmetacrilato, PMMA)


----------



## Tavo (Jul 8, 2011)

Rash, si algún día voy a España seguro paso por tu casa, y te voy a encargar que me hagas uno de esos, obviamente te lo pienso pagar, lo que valga. 


Te quedó espectacular el montaje, cada vez que posteás algo quedo admirado... 
Sos groso.

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 8, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Creía que se escribía metacrilato (vamos, polimetilmetacrilato, PMMA)



si, si,si,si..........:cabezon:


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 8, 2011)

Escribirse se puede escribir metacrilato, pero somos más de uno los que decimos sin querer "metraquilato" o "soneloide"


----------



## Tavo (Jul 8, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Escribirse se puede escribir metacrilato, pero somos más de uno los que decimos sin querer "metraquilato" o *"soneloide"*


NO! Es Solenoide...


----------



## rash (Jul 8, 2011)

jajajjaj... es una cajita de metacrilato de una lamparita de los chinos, o eso creo, porque me la encontré por la calle, y como buen cacharrero me la tomé muy a pesar de mi señora  

saludos y escriban correctamente jaajajajaj ( es broma ehhh¡¡¡¡)

rash


----------



## Tavo (Jul 8, 2011)

rash dijo:


> jajajjaj... es una cajita de metacrilato de una lamparita de los chinos, o eso creo, porque me la encontré por la calle, y como buen cacharrero me la tomé muy a pesar de mi señora


Mirá si estará bueno España, que hasta la basura que tiran es buena...  

Saludos!!


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 9, 2011)

Rash dijo:
			
		

> jajajjaj... es una cajita de metacrilato de una lamparita de los chinos, o eso creo, porque me la encontré por la calle, y como buen cacharrero me la tomé muy a pesar de mi señora
> 
> saludos y escriban correctamente jaajajajaj ( es broma ehhh¡¡¡¡)
> 
> rash



Señora o madre, para el tema lo mismo. Por cierto, hablando de cosas tiradas, necesito una caja de una ATX quemada para meter otra fuente ¿Alguien sabe en Madrid donde sacarlas?

Josefe17


----------



## Electronec (Jul 9, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Señora o madre, para el tema lo mismo. Por cierto, hablando de cosas tiradas, necesito una caja de una ATX quemada para meter otra fuente ¿Alguien sabe en Madrid donde sacarlas?
> 
> Josefe17



Josefe, ¿ que es una caja ATX ?

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 9, 2011)

De una fuente ATX (AT vieja también sirve).


----------



## Electronec (Jul 17, 2011)

Buenas.

Aquí les dejo unas fotos del Voltímetro + Amperímetro que me estoy currando para mi nueva fuente de alimentación, sacado del magnifico post de mariano, en el cual muestra el voltímetro, y bebeto el amperímetro.

Destacar las dos placas superpuestas en 90º para incorpoarlas en el gabinete que tengo entre manos. No se que sacaremos, pero por lo pronto va bien la cosa. Cuando lo termine posteo las fotos definitívas.









Saludos.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jul 17, 2011)

Hola electronec te quedo espectacular, yo por mi parte solo arme el voltimetro, ya no le queda lugar a mi fuente, tal vez deba conseguir otro gabinete.
saludos gabriel


----------



## rash (Jul 17, 2011)

quilloooo electronec que pasada de montaje.... cuando tengan la fuente terminada pasa más fotos....
saludos y enhorabuena

rash


----------



## Tavo (Jul 17, 2011)

Espectacular Santiago... te está quedando bárbaro eso!! 

Tendría que hacerme una fuente de alimentación...

Saludos!


----------



## tatajara (Jul 17, 2011)

Muy buen montaje electronec
Felicitaciones
Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Jul 18, 2011)

Gracias compañeros por los comentarios, son muy amables. Y lo dicho, cuando la termine pongo las fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## david2009 (Jul 31, 2011)

acá dejo mi celular terminator 2


----------



## tatajara (Jul 31, 2011)

Que le hiciste a ese pobre teléfono?? 
Saludos


----------



## david2009 (Jul 31, 2011)

nada le saque la carcasa y lo uso sin carcasa  es único


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 31, 2011)

aparte de la doble bateria que otras cosas le manoseaste?


----------



## david2009 (Jul 31, 2011)

y le puse otro pin de carga  tipo plug mono. porque la que tenia se rompió. le soldé el chip por medio de cable sitos a la placa. y nada mas

lo que brilla en negro es un pegamento  para que  no se rompan los componentes smd


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 31, 2011)

ruega por que no se moje...


----------



## Electronec (Jul 31, 2011)

david2009 dijo:


> acá dejo mi celular terminator 2



Otra de subrealismo 

Saludos.


----------



## david2009 (Ago 1, 2011)

porque otra de subrealismo?


----------



## jorger (Ago 1, 2011)

Solo una pregunta.. tal cual está ahora, lo usas por la calle??


----------



## Tavo (Ago 1, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> Solo una pregunta.. tal cual está ahora, lo usas por la calle??



Calculo que si Jorge, esto es Argentina...  

Saludos!


----------



## tatajara (Ago 1, 2011)

> Calculo que si Jorge, esto es Argentina...


 no le erraste en nada 
no lo tomen a mal 
saludos


----------



## david2009 (Ago 1, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> Solo una pregunta.. tal cual está ahora, lo usas por la calle??



si aparte así no me lo roban y es   mas original como un transformer


----------



## tatajara (Ago 1, 2011)

jaja ta bueno cuánto dura la batería?
Saludos


----------



## david2009 (Ago 1, 2011)

tatajara dijo:


> jaja ta bueno cuánto dura la batería?
> Saludos


  y 5 dias dura jej


----------



## tatajara (Ago 1, 2011)

bastante jeje
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 1, 2011)

david2009 dijo:


> nada le saque la carcasa y lo uso sin carcasa es único


No has pensado en forrarlo al menos con termoencogible? aparte de quedar mas estetico protegeria al cel en caso de lluvia


----------



## david2009 (Ago 1, 2011)

y  ahí termocontraibles tan grandes?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 1, 2011)

sip               si los hay....


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 2, 2011)

david2009 dijo:


> y ahí termocontraibles tan grandes?


Si, hasta de 10cm los he visto...


----------



## Tavo (Ago 2, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Si, hasta de 10cm los he visto...


Si, pero hay que tener cuidado: Esos no se contraen con la llama de un encendedor, se aplican con soplete de gas natural... O sea, si te pasás con el fuego hacés mier** el teléfono (bah, más *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* de lo que ya está...  una mancha más al tigre no le hace nada. )


----------



## pandacba (Ago 2, 2011)

Hay varios tipos dentro de ese tamaño, depende de cual sea us uso, estan los que decis vos y otros que son similares a los que conocemos, se utilizan mucho en electricidad, digamsos que viene una variedad de espesor de pared y manterial


----------



## Tavo (Ago 2, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Hay varios tipos dentro de ese tamaño, depende de cual sea us uso, estan los que decis vos y otros que son similares a los que conocemos, se utilizan mucho en electricidad, digamsos que viene una variedad de espesor de pared y manterial



Mi viejo hace poco compró un tramo porque tenía que hacer una reparación de electricidad bajo tierra, en un campo.
Creo que acá no había tan grande y lo tuvo que mandar a pedir. Era de 8cm creo, una bestia. Ah, y era para "bajo tierra". Por eso tenía que ser fuerte.

Imagínense que era la entrada de la instalación eléctrica del campo... Unos cables del tamaño de un habano más o menos... 

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Ago 2, 2011)

Esos si son gruesos y aparte el tpr suabterraneio se banca perfectametne esa calentada sin siquiera enterarse.

Y el tamaño de los cables depende de la pontencia, instalada, por lo general conviene entrar con alta tensión y colocar cerca el transformador dedicado. Cuando trabaje en GM cuando estaba en los predios de CIADEA, habia dos subestaciones, una funcionando y la otra de emergencia, y alli habia mucho consumo sobre todo por los TPC del sector Chapa, la isntalación estaba echa con blindobarras, las derivaciones más pequeñas eran de 125A

Pero los cables no eran tan grandes como te imaginas Todo se calcula


----------



## rash (Ago 2, 2011)

hola les dejo la foto de una alarma con PIC...

saludos


----------



## tatajara (Ago 2, 2011)

Felicitaciones rash muy lindo montaje
Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 2, 2011)

si hay algo que me gustaria hacer, es tener la posibilidad de hacer tantos circuitos como el amigo rash, que apropósito, felicitaciones!

Los circuitos los haces para vos, es parte de tu trabajo, los vendes?

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ago 2, 2011)

Nooooooo!!.......... .......................   

Los montajes de Rash son...... impresionantes. Sos un genio Rash, cómo me gustaría verte trabajar!!!
Muchas felicitaciones por el trabajo, como siempre te quedó espectacular!!! 

Un abrazo desde el otro lado del charco.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 2, 2011)

Que tal Rash, buen trabajo. Cuentame que tipo de alarma es?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 2, 2011)

antiroedores?


perfectos como siempre tus montajes rash...


----------



## Electronec (Ago 2, 2011)

Madre mia Rash, te has salio. Perfección y buen hacer. Mi mas sincera enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Ago 3, 2011)

gracias por sus comentarios compañeros...
esto es una alarma que quiero instalar en casa..jajjaj ya que estoy de obra y he realizado la preinstalación para todos los sensores... después subo datos...
saludos y cuidense

rash


----------



## rash (Ago 19, 2011)

Hola como están.... les traigo unas fotos de un montaje que he realizado con unos led rgb y un controlador rgb que he montado en la mesa del salón, aprovechando que el cristal de la mesa es translúcido y no transparente, la luz del led se distribuye muy bien y da un efecto genial.... 
...nada ya lo comenté antes pero están invitados a una copa....

saludos y cuidense


----------



## Tomasito (Ago 19, 2011)

Exelente rash, la verdad muy profesional quedó, y el resultado exelente.

Pregunta: Cuántos leds y de qué potencia usaste? Cuánto gastaste más o menos en los leds?

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 19, 2011)

Rash.... de nuevo... sin palabras lo tuyo, está espectacular!!! Cada vez lamento más vivir del otro lado del charco...  

... Ya hubiésemos compartido largas copas con transistores de por medio..  

Saludos che, que andes bien!


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 19, 2011)

chulo rash, simplemente shulisimo...


(tendras red label...)


----------



## Electronec (Ago 20, 2011)

Preciosa decoración......lo tuyo es mucho,,,,,excelente.

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Ago 20, 2011)

gracias por los comentarios



Tomasito dijo:


> Exelente rash, la verdad muy profesional quedó, y el resultado exelente.
> 
> Pregunta: Cuántos leds y de qué potencia usaste? Cuánto gastaste más o menos en los leds?
> 
> Saludos.



usé una tiras de led rgb que compré por ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/6FT-2M-12V-...684?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b79ede5c

estas tiras tienen un alto nivel de capacidad decorativa ... sólo es cuestión de imaginación..

saludos

Hola, se me olvidaba lo de dejar info sobre la alarma.... Esta montada con PIC16F877, y lleva varios días encendida en fase de pruebas y hasta ahora sin problemas, le coloqué un radiador al 7812 y ya aprovech y coloqu el puente de diodos y el 7805, de esta forma cero problemas con la temperatura, sin disipador va bien pero como solemos tener disipadores de desechos pues ya está....
Les dejo el PCB y el .HEX...
saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 20, 2011)

y pensar que hace unos años compre una rokonet


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 28, 2011)

Aca unas fotitos de mi fuente, esta hecha con una fuente de pc, le modifique la realimentación para poder usarla de cargador y como fuente variable (se maneja con el interruptor de la izquierda y un pote que todavia no instalè), la caja esta hecha en mdf de 5mm y pintada con aerografo al igual que el cooler para que se vea un poco mas linda, el voltimetro es uno para auto, ahora estoy armando un amperimetro con pic para complementar la fuente y de paso agregarle un corte por sobrecorriente ajustable.


----------



## Electronec (Ago 29, 2011)

Te a quedado de maravilla fernandoae, excelente.

Mi enhorabuena.   Saludos.


----------



## rash (Ago 30, 2011)

muy buena fernandoae...
conseguiste un buen acabado...
saludos


----------



## Imzas (Ago 31, 2011)

Hola, las prometidas fotos del transmisor fm que estoy armando, lo base en el clasico MC1648, pero creoque en proximos proyectos optaré ´por usar transistores discretos comunes y un buen Pll, eso cuando aprenda a hacer un programador pic y trabajar con estos :s. Pronto hare un hilo con los materiales que empklee, quiza a alguno le sirva la info o pueda mejorarlo . Besitos.

Ver el archivo adjunto 59415


----------



## rash (Sep 1, 2011)

muy bueno compañera... anhorabuena


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 1, 2011)

Ver el archivo adjunto 59414
Me hizo recordar la etapa de un transmisor gringo que desarme hace como unos 20 años  excelente trabajo, muy prolijo...


----------



## Imzas (Sep 1, 2011)

gracias amiguitos por sus amables comentarios


----------



## rash (Sep 4, 2011)

Esta vez no les dejo fotos de un montaje electrónico como tal, pero ésto si está realizado con componentes electrónicos ....
... Bueno esto si se podría llamar Blog Digital  ... no creen? jajjajja...
Para apuntar la lista de proyectos pendientes que me gustaría montar, la mayoría de buenísimos aportes de compañeros del foro... todo a su tiempo...
saludos y cuidense...


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 4, 2011)

rash dijo:


> Esta vez no les dejo fotos de un montaje electrónico como tal, pero ésto si está realizado con componentes electrónicos ....
> ... Bueno esto si se podría llamar Blog Digital  ... no creen? jajjajja...
> Para apuntar la lista de proyectos pendientes que me gustaría montar, la mayoría de buenísimos aportes de compañeros del foro... todo a su tiempo...
> saludos y cuidense...



 Excelente creatividad Rash, como siempre!

Y si cumple con ROSH, mejor todavía 
Un abrazo!

Saludos al foro.


----------



## Electronec (Sep 4, 2011)

Que original.............Precioso rash...

Saludos.


----------



## Imzas (Sep 4, 2011)

Gracias Rash, esta precioso.


----------



## Tavo (Sep 4, 2011)

Buenísimo lo tuyo rash!! te quedó bárbara la agenda!!  

Un abrazo, que andes bien!


----------



## zxeth (Sep 5, 2011)

nooo genialllll!!!!!!!. me voy a hacer una carpeta oficio con las mother de las 486 jajajaja


----------



## Imzas (Sep 8, 2011)

claro que las hojas de papel quedan prepicadas con los pines asomados de la placa :s



fernandoae dijo:


> Aca unas fotitos de mi fuente, esta hecha con una fuente de pc, le modifique la realimentación para poder usarla de cargador y como fuente variable (se maneja con el interruptor de la izquierda y un pote que todavia no instalè), la caja esta hecha en mdf de 5mm y pintada con aerografo al igual que el cooler para que se vea un poco mas linda, el voltimetro es uno para auto, ahora estoy armando un amperimetro con pic para complementar la fuente y de paso agregarle un corte por sobrecorriente ajustable.


se ve linda la caja parce una de esos juegos hogareños como xbox y similares.


----------



## sador (Sep 9, 2011)

que buenos proyectos,algun dia colgare un par de los mios cuando me organice,mientras tanto,observo los vuestros.. un abrazo  y saludos a todos!!


----------



## electrodin (Sep 10, 2011)

...genial... que gran idea, muy bueno ese block


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 11, 2011)

hace dias me compre un radio de cristal casero pero ya con sus añitos y bastante traqueteado, despues de pensar consiensudamente si hacer un nuevo gabinete o usar el mismo, me decidi por esta ultima opcion, yprocure darle un mejor aspecto, fabrique una perilla para el sintonisador, una base garigoleada y una tapa, al final una lijada y barnizada y quedo con buena presentacion:

antes






despues


----------



## Electronec (Sep 11, 2011)

Preciosa y auténtica a quedado compañero. Enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Sep 12, 2011)

Muy bonita Helminto... enhorabuena
saludos
rash


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 12, 2011)

Compa, te has descatado con esa radio, felicidades...


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Sep 12, 2011)

Este es el  "Amplificador híbrido Clase "A" para auriculares" posteado en el foro, me tarde en finalizarlo ya que no encontraba el material adecuado para hacerle una tapa pero finalmente di con una reja de radiograbadora y ahi esta.


----------



## rash (Sep 13, 2011)

WOW que buen montaje, la rejilla le da un toque magnífico... es un proyecto interesante.
Enhorabuena y que los disfrutes.
saludos


----------



## Electronec (Sep 13, 2011)

Muy bueno extrapala...mi enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## Imzas (Sep 13, 2011)

Hola Helminto, haces bonitos trabajos, osea por eso pones tu tarjeta para que te llamen.


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Sep 13, 2011)

Gracias por sus comentarios, lo dificil de la electronica DIY (do it yourself) es darle un buen acabado a los circuitos electronicos. Pero al final muy satisfactorio.


----------



## nakjamkas (Oct 10, 2011)

Hola compañeros, les dejo un par de fotos de un ecualizador que diseñe y monte, pero no utilizo porque me mete un ruido molesto en el amplificador, bueno lo que les quiero recomendar es la posibilidad que da PROTEUS para simular las PCB en 3D.
Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 21, 2011)

veran para dar presentacion a lo que voy a exponer contare la historia, para escuhar musica portablemente uso un reproductor de minidisc el cual cuenta con entrada para microfono que no me habia interesado hasta hace una semana en que me entere que uno de mis poetas favoritos (Juan Gelman) iba a hacer una lectura, ai que me dipuse a fabricar un microfonoestereo con las cosas que tenia a mano, el circuito es un pre de un transistor con dos microfonos electret que antes pertenecieron a celulares, la alimentacion proviene de una bateria CR2032 montada en una base sustraida de una motherboard el gabinete es la parte posterior metalica de un potenciometro, lo que olvide colocar es interrupto de encendido por lo que hay que recordar quitar la bateria, espero les guste, luego pongo un fragmento de la grabacion...

(ignoren la carita feliz de la bateria)


----------



## rash (Oct 21, 2011)

genial Helminto..... muy buena idea, espero que captes bien los poemas de este señor, por optimismo no va ha ser, lo digo por la carita jajajaj..
saludos y cuidate


----------



## Tomasito (Oct 21, 2011)

Muy bueno el microfono helminto, y muy compacto!

Esto es algo que hice hoy, una fuente doble. Por un lado de 2 a 14V @ 5 Amperes regulables, y por el otro 12V @ 1A regulados. La salida regulable es para manejar la bomba de aceite de un torno revolver (bomba de nafta de VW Gol) y los 12V son para una parte lógica echa con relés:











Los integrados son LM338K y LM7812. Bastante caro el lm338 por cierto, 47 pesos me lo cobraron! (mas de 10 dolares), aunque por un regulador de 5A no es tanto, si ponía 3 o 4 lm317 me terminaba saliendo más caro, y ocupaba más lugar...


----------



## zxeth (Oct 22, 2011)

No te combiene hacer eso, eso se regula desde la griferia que lleva el torno. Si es centrifuga no va a haber problema de hacerlo con una llave directamente. Si es de embolo o diafragma te combiene poner una canilla doble que en caso de cerrarse una, la otra vaya a el tanque de nuevo. Nunca te va a convenir modificar el votaje de una bomba porque varia la potencia que puede manejar y puede ser que no llegue a dar la altura piezometrica final que necesitas


----------



## tatajara (Oct 24, 2011)

Muy lindo los montajes helminto y tomasito
Ha tomas me gustaría ver el torno hecho con la bomba
Saludos


----------



## deluxmigue (Oct 30, 2011)

hola amigos que han compartido sus proyecto en este foro, en hora buena he llegado a ver este post de estos proyectos, los felicito a todos.

rash podrias hacerme el favor de colocar todos los archivos de la alarma que la hiciste con el pic, soea me refiero a que montes el archivo que programastes, y el hex, y la pcb para hecharle un vistaso se ve bn buena ese proyecto, una preguna ¿las zonas estan configuradas normalmente cerrado o normalmente abierto?, gracias por los post 

agradezco pronta rpta 

deluxmigue desde colombia un saludos a todos


----------



## rash (Oct 30, 2011)

Holal estimado compañero.

los archivos PCB, .hex y lista de materiales están aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/fotos-montajes-electronicos-hechos-casa-17352/index33.html

Con respecto a la pregunta.... la alarma dispone de 8 zonas, de la cuales 2 quedan para el sistema como pulsador de pánico y pulsador antisabotaje, con lo cual quedarían 6 zonas a controlar, para ellas se pueden utilizar contactos normalmente abierto como normalmente cerrados, el software posee un menú que puede configurar cada zona como se desee...

Saludos


----------



## deluxmigue (Oct 30, 2011)

hola rash pero podria colocarlo en un solo archivo comprimido es que asi las imagenes no me calzan a la hora de hacer la revelacion de estas baquelas, que lenguaje de programacion utilizastes para hacer esta alarma


----------



## rash (Oct 30, 2011)

Ahhh cuando tenga un rato lo dejo en .rar (si se me pasa, escríbeme en mi perfil, ya que últimamente tengo muucho trabajo y no puedo entrar al foro el tiempo que me gustaría...)
el lenguaje del software es C, pero no lo hice yo... realmente está revisado y depurado por un amigo informático y yo, ya que se consiguió por internet y no me fiaba mucho como para ponerlo en mi casa, jajajajj
saludos


----------



## deluxmigue (Oct 30, 2011)

ahhh ya bueno, gracias


----------



## Electronec (Oct 30, 2011)

Muy buenos montajes, Tomasito y Helminto, 

Saludos.


----------



## djwash (Oct 30, 2011)

deluxmigue dijo:


> hola rash pero podria colocarlo en un solo archivo comprimido es que asi las imagenes no me calzan a la hora de hacer la revelacion de estas baquelas, que lenguaje de programacion utilizastes para hacer esta alarma



Un poco de esfuerzo de tu parte no vendria nada mal.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------



## jorger (Nov 9, 2011)

Buenas,
Traigo una mini smps que realicé por las prisas, para amplificadores de 30w para abajo (en mi caso un tda2050), osea, no puede entregar más de 50w porque cae mucho la tensión a partir de cierta potencia.
Aclaro, 50w no-contínuos, osease conectada a un amplificador.
Mas de uno sabrá de qué circuito se trata con solo ver las fotos:




Si, otra vez el zvs driver usado como smps dc-dc.
Pero esta vez el problema de la caída de tensión es mucho menos acentuado, no tengo ni la más remota idea de por qué 

Como veréis quedó todo un poco apretujado porque quería algo compacto, el pcb no mide más de 75x85mm si no recuerdo mal, el layout lo hice yo mismo en pcbwizard (mas o menos bien hecho) y funcinó a la primera.
Más datos..
La fuente entrega +-22.4v (+-24.1v en vacío, esto es normal porque el transformador lo calculé para +-22.5v)
El transformador.. es un EI28 con gap, 6+6 vueltas en el primario, 8+8 en el secundario.
Los mosfets IRF640 no calientan nada, es más, *puede arrancar sin disipador* y todo que no calientan lo más minimo, esto último trabajando sin carga:


Si a alguno le interesa el layout que lo pida.
Creo (y digo creo) que esta fuente podría ser la mejor solución para amplificadores como TDA2040,TDA2030 puente/stereo y similares ya que es bastante compacta y sencilla de hacer.El esquema como muchos sabrán es muy simplón.

Saludos!.


----------



## Ericktronik (Nov 9, 2011)

Hola.
este es uno de mis primeros montaje que hago con microcontroladores.

son solo unas luces para bici, pero se ven muy bn aunque en el video no /:


----------



## rash (Nov 9, 2011)

Eh Jorger buena fuente, se ve que vas cogiendo práctica en este de las conmutadas jajajaj... enhorabuena compañero...
Eriktronik muy chulo lo tuyo... me gustaría realizar un POV para la bici con micro.... cuando tenga tiempo claro...
enhorabuena también

saludos y cuídense...
Rash


----------



## nakjamkas (Nov 9, 2011)

felicitaciones Ericktronik, se debe ver genial, espero encontrarlo alguna vez andando en la calle
por cierto, en que parte de Bogotá es el vídeo?

Saludos.


----------



## Ericktronik (Nov 9, 2011)

nakjamkas dijo:


> felicitaciones Ericktronik, se debe ver genial, espero encontrarlo alguna vez andando en la calle
> por cierto, en que parte de Bogotá es el vídeo?
> 
> Saludos.



el video lo grabe al sur de bogota.
precisamente en el TUNAL.

yo vivo en el barrio fatima.

saludos


----------



## Tavo (Nov 9, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> Buenas,
> Traigo una mini smps que realicé por las prisas, para amplificadores de 30w para abajo (en mi caso un tda2050), osea, no puede entregar más de 50w porque cae mucho la tensión a partir de cierta potencia...
> 
> Saludos!.




Te quedó re prolija y linda! Felicitaciones Jorge! 
Me gusta ese disipador, es una joyita... 

Que bueno y que bien se ven las placas realizadas así, con prolijidad, con detalle y dedicación... Es para destacar. Muy lindo montaje.

Me apunto para el layout... 

Saludos!


----------



## Electronec (Nov 10, 2011)

Excelente trabajo Jorger, enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## ernestogn (Nov 10, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> Buenas,
> Traigo una mini smps que realicé por las prisas, para amplificadores de 30w para abajo (en mi caso un tda2050), osea, no puede entregar más de 50w porque cae mucho la tensión a partir de cierta potencia.
> Aclaro, 50w no-contínuos, osease conectada a un amplificador.
> Mas de uno sabrá de qué circuito se trata con solo ver las fotos:
> ...


jorger, serias tan amable de publicar el layout , o pasarlo , esta muy interesante por lo simple. 
que nucleo usaste?


----------



## djwash (Nov 10, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> *...El transformador.. es un EI28 con gap, 6+6 vueltas en el primario, 8+8 en el secundario...*



Hay que leer un poco mas despacio...


----------



## jorger (Nov 10, 2011)

Hola.
Veo que a algunos les ha interesado..
Os dejo adjunto el layout
Ojo que solo se ve por la cara de los componentes, aún no le he agarrado el truco al pcbwizard 
PD: el pcb está hecho para un núcleo EI-28, por lo que he dejado el layout en formato original por si alguien necesita cambiar algo en caso de no tener un EI-28.

PD2: en el pcb no se ve la la posición de los diodos rectificadores porque no habia simbología para diodos que ocuparan tan poco espacio longitudinalmente... simplemente con ver el el layout se ve como deben ir, digo yo que no hace falta pensar mucho para saber como van puestos..
Igualmente en las fotos que hice se ve como estan colocados.

PD3ara los que no lo sepan aún, el núcleo debe tener gap sí o sí

Gracias rash, Tavo y Electronec 
Es una fuente (en comparación con otras) poco seria que no da para mucho pero es una buena solución en caso de tener prisas (como yo jeje) o buscar algo económico y que funcione bien
Un saludo!.


----------



## Electronec (Nov 16, 2011)

Buenas compañeros:

Hablando de fuentes, les dejo unas fotos de la que acabo de terminar. Algunos saben, que llevo tiempo realizándola y que también llevo tiempo sin PC y por ello no he podido mostrarla antes. Bueno aquí va:

Fuente de 2 salidas regulables con voltímetro y amperímetro:

Salida 1: De 1,5Vcc a 25Vcc 3A
Salda 2: De 1,5Vcc a 12Vcc 1A
Salida 3: 10Vac 0V 10Vac 3A

Limitador de corriente regulable con bloqueo y avisador acústico.
Conexión y desconexión del limitador de sobrecargas.
Selector del voltímetro para lectura de ambas salidas en continua.
Selector individual de tensiones de uso común en salida 2: 1,5V 3V 5V 9V y 12V así como una sexta  posición de regulación manual.

Destacar la fabricación del gabinete con poliestireno de 1mm de grosor curvado con alambre de nicrom y pintado con pintura en spray.

Doy las gracias a Eduardo por haber dejado el esquema de sobrecargas y a Mariano y a Bebeto y otos mas por los circuitos de medida.....Gracias.



Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 16, 2011)

Excelente montaje Electronec, queda preciosa.


----------



## rash (Nov 16, 2011)

Vamos a ver, amigo electronec, me parece, sin duda ninguna, de las mejores fuentes caseras que he visto en mucho tiempo... te ha quedado EXPECTACULAR.... es que, cuando se hace algo con dedicación y paciencia se consiguen resultados excelentes.... de verdad te lo digo, me ha encantado...
ahora que la utilices por mucho tiempo y alimentes muchos circuitos electrónicos que, seguramente, vendrán en un futuro.

enhorabuena....

un saludo y cuidate

rash


----------



## Electronec (Nov 17, 2011)

Gracias por los halagos compañeros, son muy generosos.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 17, 2011)

Electronec, me quito el sombrero. Es un Excelente montaje; tanto por dentro, como por fuera.

Impecable.

Un abrazo!
Saludos al foro!


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 17, 2011)

Electronec, ¿dónde podríamos ver algún esquemilla de tu fuente?


----------



## Tavo (Nov 17, 2011)

*Sin palabras lo tuyo Santiago...   

De verdad, no alcanza ningún alago para tu fuente... *

Te felicito, realmenta da gusto ver esos montajes, te quedó 10 puntos.

Saludos Santiago, cuidate.


----------



## Electronec (Nov 18, 2011)

@ Tacatomon y Tavo: Gracias de verdad compañeros.

@ Josefe17:  Te dejo el esquema de proteccion mejorado por Eduardo y el selector TTL por Vitruvio.
Los esquemas de medida, amperímetro y voltímetro por Mariano y Bebeto.
El resto no tiene mayor transcendencia que ver con las hojas de datos del LM 350K y el LM 317. 
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/485229/ _
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/proteccion-contra-cortos-fuente-variable-12509/#post71038

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ente-fija-regulable-voltimetro-digital-17708/

Saludos y nuevamente gracias


----------



## goguma (Nov 18, 2011)

Buenísimo Electronec lo de tu fuente regulable. Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Nov 18, 2011)

gisselle lezcano dijo:


> Buenísimo Electronec lo de tu fuente regulable. Saludos



Gracias compañera. Saludos para ti también.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 18, 2011)

Electronec!!! Sin palabras, excelente trabajo!!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Nov 18, 2011)

te destacaste en esto hermano yo estoy por hacer una dime una cosa esa caja con que marerial la hiciste te quedo al pelo


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 18, 2011)

Oye, Electronec, ¿el PS de donde lo sacas en Madrid? ¿Dónde se pueden comprar plásticos?


----------



## Electronec (Nov 19, 2011)

1000 gracias Rat y adjcp.

adjcp, el material es poliestireno.

Josefe, el PS no lo compré, me lo dio un amigo. Tengo bastantes retales, el día que se me terminen, tendré que buscar donde lo venden. Mira en Resopal, todo lo que trabajan son plásticos.

Saludos.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Nov 19, 2011)

amigo pero como lo moldeas asi que herramientas usas deverias grabar un video para que lo subas al foro


----------



## Electronec (Nov 19, 2011)

adjcp dijo:


> amigo pero como lo moldeas asi que herramientas usas deverias grabar un video para que lo subas al foro



Muy amable. 

En el post #710 comento que lo curvé con alambre de nicrom. Busca en el Foro temas sobre curvar acrílicos y temas sobre alambre de nicrom y veras videos de como se hace. Yo, el nicrom lo saque de una tostadora de pan pero se encuentra en infinidad de aparatos.

Saludos.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Nov 19, 2011)

gracias amigo y disculpa mi ignorancia lo que oasa es que todavia no se desplasarme por el foro como deve ser y nuevamente te felicito muy buena fuente


----------



## Electronec (Nov 19, 2011)

adjcp dijo:


> gracias amigo y disculpa mi ignorancia lo que oasa es que todavia no se desplasarme por el foro como deve ser y nuevamente te felicito muy buena fuente



No hay nada que disculpar................gracias a ti.

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 19, 2011)

¿Y con un decapador de aire caliente no sería mejor y más cómodo?


----------



## Electronec (Nov 19, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> ¿Y con un decapador de aire caliente no sería mejor y más cómodo?



Mas cómodo si, pero mejor, no. Mira este vídeo y te darás cuenta de lo fino y preciso que queda la línea donde se curva el material, con el decapador vas a calentar muchísima mas superficie y el resultado no será tan óptimo.






Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 19, 2011)

No voy a capturar el VHS de Bricomanía que tengo de allá cuando la mosca de la 2 era blanca con una línea verde debajo, pero lo calentaban y atacaban con el canto de la mesa. Eso sí, ¿a cuántos V le metes al hilo de nicromo para no electrocutarte?


----------



## Electronec (Nov 19, 2011)

Pues hazlo como en Bricomania....jejeje. 

En el Foro se creo hace poco un post sobre temas del alambre de nicrom, pero no recuerdo como se llamaba. En el, se calculan parametros para realizar esto y otras cosas.

Yo lo hice mediante +/- 80 cm de alambre en serie con un dimer para regular la tensión de 220V. No medí a que tensión empezó a ponerse al rojo, pero bueno.....

Para no electrucutarte, recomiendo un buen aislamiento, por lo demás, no hay problema.

Saludos.


----------



## deluxmigue (Nov 19, 2011)

Electronec, que buena fuente, es innovadora, me gusta su aspecto fisico que buena creatividad, me alegra que la compartas con nosotros


----------



## Electronec (Nov 19, 2011)

deluxmigue dijo:


> Electronec, que buena fuente, es innovadora, me gusta su aspecto fisico que buena creatividad, me alegra que la compartas con nosotros



Gracias amigo.

Un saludo.


----------



## tatajara (Nov 19, 2011)

Muy linda tu fuente electrones felicitaciones 
Pd: yo la tendría que terminar jeje 
Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Nov 20, 2011)

tatajara dijo:


> Muy linda tu fuente electrones felicitaciones
> Pd: yo la tendría que terminar jeje
> Saludos



Gracias amigo, y ánimo en la terminación y la muestras.

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Dic 10, 2011)

hola, acabo de terminar un montaje que llevaba tiempo en la nevera .... es un analizador de espectro con atmega8

saludos


----------



## Electronec (Dic 10, 2011)

¡¡¡ que bien rash !!!



¡¡¡ LO TUYO ES NUCHOOOO !!!

Te curras unos trabajos,....que madre mia del amor hermoso.........

Mi mas sincera enhorabuena......

Saludos.


----------



## zxeth (Dic 10, 2011)

RASH, la verdad que no se si alguna vez te lo digieron, pero queres ser mi papa? jajajajajaja, sos un genio, nunca vi a una persona tan prolija e ingeniosa como vos, espero ser asi algun dia jajajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 10, 2011)

No no no... Dios mio. Tengo que ir a visitarte para que me digas el secreto de como hacer tan Excelentes montajes Rash!

Enhorabuena!

Una abrazo!


----------



## rash (Dic 10, 2011)

muchas gracias por sus comentarios.... hay mucho calor en ellos 

pero tengo que confesarles que no lo monté yo  .... últimamento no tengo tiempo para nada...

... se me ocurrío construir unos fieles compañeros y éstos son los que me hacen los circuitos.... sólo tengo que programar sus memorias con la tarea y ellos se ponen manos a la obra... 

...así es..... 

cuidense y abrazos


----------



## Electronec (Dic 10, 2011)

No sabia que tenias mini-rash....jejejej.....Ese foto-montaje es espectacular, de verdad, que calidad .............Puuufffff.

No solo te curras los montajes, sino que también la fotografía...

Eres un máquina, compañero.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 10, 2011)

AJajajjaa, ECS! Nice!!!

Saludos Rash!


----------



## rash (Dic 10, 2011)

mini-rash..... que bueno electronec jajaja,,,,,

muchas gracias compañeros......jajjajaja


me parto 

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 10, 2011)

Esos se encargan de la Limpieza de los Electrodomésticos.


----------



## alecmander (Dic 12, 2011)

Gente queria compartir imagenes de mi primer pedal oficial (es una copia del clasico big muff) , para escuchar sus criticas constructivas.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Selkir (Dic 14, 2011)

Alecmander, te ha quedado genial el pedal!!! Enhorabuena por el trabajo.

Por cierto, ¿como has hecho la serigrafia para que quede así de profesional?


----------



## Electronec (Dic 14, 2011)

Alecmander:    

Genial compañero, autentico ese trabajo que te has marcao.

Podriías poner una foto de las tripas....jejeje.......vamos que nos gusta ver la ropa interior...jejeje.

Muy bueno amigo.  Saludos.


----------



## alecmander (Dic 14, 2011)

Selkir dijo:


> Alecmander, te ha quedado genial el pedal!!! Enhorabuena por el trabajo.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿como has hecho la serigrafia para que quede así de profesional?



Gracias muchachos!! si quedo bastante bien!
No es serigrafia es una calcomania de vinilo transparente! queda bastante bien.
El finde le saco unas fotos a sus partes privadas jeje


----------



## Tavo (Dic 14, 2011)

Felicitaciones Alecmander, te mandaste un gran laburo ahí. 

A mi también me gusta hacer pedales, ya hice unos 6 hasta el momento. Nunca puse fotos por acá, pero ya lo voy a hacer.

Impresionante la estética de pedal, estaría bueno que nos comentes cómo lo hiciste, para copiar el método. 

Justo ahora estoy haciendo una caja metálica para armar un TubeScreamer "Custom", es decir, la base es el TS-808 pero con algunos cambios a mi antojo, lo principal, el recorte de diodos. 

Si puedo, dentro de un rato subo unas fotos de la caja metálica...

Saludos!


----------



## rash (Dic 14, 2011)

que terminación más expectacular..... está mejor que los comerciales 

enhorabuena..

saludos


----------



## alecmander (Dic 18, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Felicitaciones Alecmander, te mandaste un gran laburo ahí.
> 
> A mi también me gusta hacer pedales, ya hice unos 6 hasta el momento. Nunca puse fotos por acá, pero ya lo voy a hacer.
> 
> ...




Hola!! les cuento un poco como llegue a hacer algo entre comillas bastante profecional.
Bueno el tema mas complicado fue la caja ya que para los plegados y eso necesitas mucho maquinado entonces recurri a un amigo que tiene un taller y le pregunte si me daba una mano , asi fue el tieene una plagadora automatica que cuesta alrededor de 1 M$ asi que le pasamos los planos por pc, y por arte de magia sauqe la caja termnada ( la copie de un electroharmonix que tenia), de esas cajas hice hacer 5 me las cobro $25 argentinos cada una.
El tema de las calcos, las diseñe en ilustrator y de ahi las lleve a imprimir en vinilo transparentes luego las pegas y listo quedan buenisimas casi comoserigrafia.
El circuito nada nuevo, plancha acido soldador y componetes paciencia y ganas que es fundamental.
Ahora estoy hacinedo un delay con un ht8970 cuando lo termine lo publico.
Saludos cualquier cosa que quieran preguntar lo respondo con todo gusto!!


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Dic 24, 2011)

Bueno yo no sé por donde empezar tengo tantos engendros y cosas para terminar les pongo uno de mis recientes alucinaciones electrónicas.
Cansado de no encontrar el circuito que andaba buscando; es un cuenta vueltas digital pero de 5 dígitos; en la red solo hay de dos o tres dígitos, pero estos utilizan muchos ICs ; dos por cada display!! me salía algo caro el asunto; quería ver si un solo IC por display lo podía hacer; si era Cmos mejor (en mi país son rebaratos); como ya tenía los displays gratis (los encontré en la basuta unos 20!!) tenía que desmontarlos, para mi suerte los 5 que logré desoldar estaban funcionando, no son de los comunes, pero en fin lo hice:

este es le circuito original, si lo ven es de los que hay en la red pero tiene un detalle solo utiliza un IC (CD4033) por display; me puse analizar el asunto y logré descifrar como van encadenados uno con otro y aumenté los mismos hasta 5, por medio de un programa el SPRINT LAYOUT V.5 (al cual soy adicto confeso!) hice el layout para mis displays (previamente me aseguré que ese IC se vende en mi país!!) con ese programa también se hace el PCB sale excelente y escalable.


Este es el impreso, muy impresionante parece una telaraña!!


Como suelo hacer; por los problemas de corroción (vivo cerca de un puerto marítimo); estaño completamente todas las pistas (así lo hago dede hace 38 años!).


Con todo los componentes y sockets en su sitio, me decidí por un sensor de conteo en base a REED switches.


Aquí ya con sus displays que les indiqué líneas arriba; es un HP-5082-7740 702 E ese es su código marcado lateralmente en todos ellos, ya revisé el datasheet y es de cátodo común, tiene resistencias de 330R a 1/4W para cada LED del display como en el circuito.


Para mi sorpresa funcionó inmediatamente !! todos los displays prendieron sin fallos!!


Aquí una pequeña prueba de conteo con el reed switch y un imán de parlante hasta 100!!

http://www.mediafire.com/?vf59dyavda77kwh
si bajan el video casero que hice verán su funcionamiento; es para realizar una bobinadora para fabricarme trafos para amplos valvulares; pronto postearé mis pedales de sueño (que me quitan el sueño!!) son varios; algunos tan en tripas como se dice, otros en cajitas que yo mismo hago de acero ZINCADO de casi 1mm de espesor, pintados a mano y con autoadhesivo que yo diseño a color y con cubierta de barniz ecológico!! bueno ya los verán!!


----------



## Tavo (Dic 24, 2011)

*Sorprendente lo tuyo!!!* 

Está buenísimo! Te hago una pregunta!

*¿Qué usás como detector (sensor) de conteo?*  Es algún componente sensible al magnetismo?

Por favor, estaría bueno que compartas el proyecto en el foro, en un nuevo tema. Me gustaría hacerlo para lo mismo que vos, contar las vueltas de un bobinado!! Sería espectacular!

Felicitaciones, muy bueno el proyecto.

Saludos!


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Dic 24, 2011)

tavo; como debes haber leido utilizo un REED SWITCH ste componente se activa cuando se acciona un campo magnético o se le acerca un imán!!
espero habrir un tema con esto pero no creo que sirva a la mayoría ya que los DISPLAYS no son los standares!! estoy diseñando otro pero con displays comunes que se consiguen en cualquer parte o tienda de electropartes, de cátodo común para colgar todo!! layout-lista de partes-PCB para que te lo hagas; tiene un interruptor d e RESET que vuelve todo a CERO, me gustó realizarlo y tiene un secreto!!!


----------



## Tavo (Dic 25, 2011)

Bueno. Muchas gracias por la información. De verdad estoy interesado en ese proyecto, no lo dejes caer. Me gusta mucho, es muy práctico y tiene una infinidad de aplicaciones!

Yo solo puedo conseguir los displays más normales, rojos o verdes. Estaría bueno que continúes el proyecto.

Te sigo, está interesante. 

Saludos!

PS: No sabía nada lo del reed switch! ...


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Dic 26, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Bueno. Muchas gracias por la información. De verdad estoy interesado en ese proyecto, no lo dejes caer. Me gusta mucho, es muy práctico y tiene una infinidad de aplicaciones!
> 
> Yo solo puedo conseguir los displays más normales, rojos o verdes. Estaría bueno que continúes el proyecto.
> 
> ...



No te preocupes TAVO; yo tampoco lo sabía hasta que leí uno sobre la adaptación de una calculadora para hacer lo mismo; como tenía pocos recursos para comprarme una; al ver que tenía los displays que menciono, me puse a buscar algo que saliera barato (y vaya que sí lo es); en mi país los displays normales salen a 30 centavos de dolar y el IC por ahí el resto son cosas que tengo asi que estoy en hacer otro con displays normales, gracias a tí, para que cualquiera pueda hacer el suyo a menor precio que una calculadora decente y confiable; además con pocas piezas; jajajaja!! el secreto te lo debo!
Aceptaré tu pedido de abrir un nuevo hilo con eso; pero ya cuando lo tenga terminado y con la aplicación que te menciono, o sea rebobinar tranformadores para amplificadores a tubos y etc


----------



## rash (Dic 26, 2011)

un gran montaje godsavemetal.... esperamos el esa útil aplicación.....
muchas gracias por compartir...

saludos y feliz navidad
rash


----------



## Rony David Carias Vidal (Dic 27, 2011)

mmm pues aqui les muestro un pequeño amplificador de 30+30 watts usando dos TDA2040 y pues todo echo en plaquetas perforadas....nada de impresos jeeje dificil metodo pero muy entretenido..el diseño se hace en el mismo momento en que se esta soldando pura improvisacion ....jejeje en este diseño solo necesite dos puentes jejee como ven tambien esta armada la fuente


----------



## Tavo (Dic 27, 2011)

Rony David Carias Vidal dijo:


> mmm pues aqui les muestro un pequeño amplificador de 30+30 watts usando dos TDA2040 y pues todo echo en plaquetas perforadas....nada de impresos jeeje dificil metodo pero muy entretenido..el diseño se hace en el mismo momento en que se esta soldando pura improvisacion ....jejeje en este diseño solo necesite dos puentes jejee como ven tambien esta armada la fuente



Te quedó bueno el montaje. Solo una pequeña "reflexión": Me parece que ese transformador está totalmente subdimensionado respecto al proyecto... (TDA2040 x2)...

¿De qué potencia es el trafo en cuestión?

Ahí tendrías que tener un transformador de entre 50 y 100VA...

Saludos.

PS: Ah, para postear amplificadores de audio está *este otro tema*, que se creó precisamente para eso.


----------



## Ericktronik (Dic 27, 2011)

aca esta mi ultimo montaje exitoso.
son unas luces para bicileta, muy simples pero muy bonitas cuando estan funcionando.
espero les guste.









aca hay un video del funcionamiento.




y el segundo video donde esta la bici rodando.




espero que sean de su agrado.


----------



## rash (Dic 27, 2011)

muy bueno erecktronik....esta genial.... este proyecto llevo tiempo con ganas de hacerlo...
estupendo amigo

saludos 

rash


----------



## alecmander (Dic 27, 2011)

muy bueno erecktronik. debes dejar impresionado a mas de uno cuando vas por la calle con la bici!!
saludos


----------



## Ericktronik (Dic 27, 2011)

alecmander dijo:


> muy bueno erecktronik. debes dejar impresionado a mas de uno cuando vas por la calle con la bici!!
> saludos



en realidad si...
me siento muy observado.


----------



## Juliocc (Dic 27, 2011)

hola *QUE* tal una pregunta y *C*on unos leds *C*amaleon *QUE* tal estari ? por cierto muy buen trabajo


----------



## Ericktronik (Dic 27, 2011)

Juliocc dijo:


> hola k tal una pregunta y kon unos leds kamaleon k tal estari ? por cierto muy buen trabajo



el problema es el angulo de vision de la luz.
hasta ahora no he visto leds camaleon del tipo expansivo.


----------



## djwash (Dic 27, 2011)

Le podes limar la cabeza, yo tengo leds *RGB* y veo que alumbran poco...


----------



## Ericktronik (Dic 27, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Le podes limar la cabeza, yo tengo leds *RGB* y veo que alumbran poco...



lo que pasa es que los rgb tienen 4 patas, en cambio los camaleon cambian de color automaticamente y solo tienen 2 patas. pero solo los he visto de chorro.
si usara rgb la plaqueta quedaria muy grande.


----------



## Juliocc (Dic 27, 2011)

eS VERDAD


----------



## djwash (Dic 27, 2011)

Ericktronik dijo:


> lo que pasa es que los rgb tienen 4 patas, en cambio los camaleon cambian de color automaticamente y solo tienen 2 patas.



Ambos son RGB, solo que unos son automaticos y otros no, que le llamen camaleon o lo que sea es otra cosa...



Ericktronik dijo:


> pero solo los he visto de chorro.



De que???



Ericktronik dijo:


> si usara rgb la plaqueta quedaria muy grande.



No necesariamente, con pistas finas e ingenio queda mas chica...


----------



## alecmander (Dic 27, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> pero solo los he visto de chorro.
> 
> De que???



jajjajaa lo mismo me pregunto que es eso???


----------



## Ericktronik (Dic 27, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> De que???



son los que son de luz directa, proporcionan un haz de luz frontal. en cambio los de expansion tienen un haz de luz de aproximadamente de 85 grados.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Dic 27, 2011)

Quedó buenísimo el ingenio!! así serás visible muy bien en la noche y no te ignorarán los automovilistas, es una solución estupenda en zonas de muy poca iluminación; buena ahi; un post aparte pa publicar todo; PCB LAYOUT ; se lo merece y si lo puedes expandir a toda la bici quedaría increible!


----------



## Ericktronik (Dic 27, 2011)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Quedó buenísimo el ingenio!! así serás visible muy bien en la noche y no te ignorarán los automovilistas, es una solución estupenda en zonas de muy poca iluminación; buena ahi; un post aparte pa publicar todo; PCB LAYOUT ; se lo merece y si lo puedes expandir a toda la bici quedaría increible!



en realidad estoy trabajando para poder iluminar la bicicleta entera.
tratare de poner una matriz de leds en la parte trasera para publicar mensajes, creo que el primero sera ofensivo hahahaha

en la parte delantera tratare de poner un led de 5w o de 10w.
todavia no se como alimentarlo.


----------



## Rony David Carias Vidal (Dic 27, 2011)

> ¿De qué potencia es el trafo en cuestión?
> 
> Ahí tendrías que tener un transformador de entre 50 y 100VA..



Tavo disculpas , desconocia si existia una tema solo para publicar fotografias de amplis, pero como aqui decia: montajes electronicos echos en casa no vi inconveniente.... y si tienes razon el trafo q ves en la foto es de unos 30 Watts aproximadamente....curiosamente este proyecto solo lo arme para verlo funcionar un par de minutos y lo guarde.....todo por la satisfaccion de armar el circuito y escucharlo jejeje.... como vez no esta echo en circuito impreso echo con cobre si no que en perfo board q requiera mas trabajo jejeej ufff cuando estudie casi todos los realice asi..solo uno elabore con el metodo del marcador y el percloruro ferrico jeje en ese entonces desconocia el metodo de la plancha..


----------



## neukelkm (Dic 27, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> Buenas,
> Traigo una mini smps que realicé por las prisas, para amplificadores de 30w para abajo (en mi caso un tda2050), osea, no puede entregar más de 50w porque cae mucho la tensión a partir de cierta potencia.
> Aclaro, 50w no-contínuos, osease conectada a un amplificador.
> Mas de uno sabrá de qué circuito se trata con solo ver las fotos:
> ...





buenas amigo, como estas ? me podrias facilitar el esquematico de la mini fuente conmutada que hiciste ? un saludo


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 27, 2011)

Ericktronik dijo:


> aca esta mi ultimo montaje exitoso.
> son unas luces para bicileta, muy simples pero muy bonitas cuando estan funcionando.
> espero les guste.


Sube la informacion necesaria para guardarlos en mi lista de colecciones se ve genial y practico


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 28, 2011)

Perdona Ericktronik, una pregunta ¿cómo los alimentas, a pilas?


----------



## ernestogn (Dic 30, 2011)

neukelkm dijo:


> buenas amigo, como estas ? me podrias facilitar el esquematico de la mini fuente conmutada que hiciste ? un saludo



amigo , publica el esquematico y si no es mucho pedir , el archivo de pcbwizard


----------



## jjra (Ene 5, 2012)

Hola  a todos. Os pongo fotos de los pocos y malos montajes que he conseguido hacer (casi todos los desmonto y construyo otra cosa con el chasis).

 Primero un vídeo de como construir una fuente de alimentación a base de un transformador normal de 300 VA, y 25A a 12 voltios. Y su correspondiente rectificación, aunque actualmente la he modificado, le cambié el puente de diodos, agregué un regulador de tensión para meterle los 18v que saca en continua y alimentar pequeños amplificadores de sonido, aparte de ponerle condensadores de filtro de mayor valor.:





Y otros:
Una pequeña máquina para dar calambres, con un oscilador hecho con un relé, y dos transformadores en serie, sacaba arcos de 2-3mm (2 o 3 Kv) y daba buenas patadas 




Vídeo: 




Y un incinerador para petardos a radiocontrol de mi propio diseño, para que no tengas que correr. El radiocontrol es sacado de un viejo coche teledirigido y lo alimento con una pila de 9 v, este activa a un relé que deja el paso de la corriente de unas pilas recargables que dan 12v a 2,7A. Las pilas le entregaban la corriente a 1,5 cm de mina de lapiz de 0,5 mm, esta se ponía al rojo vivo y encendía la mecha. Lo desmonte porque no me gustaba su funcionamiento, con el chasis hice una fuente. En el vídeo salen 4 pruebas, la primera es del radio control, la segunda de lo que enciende la mecha, lo tercero una prueba fallida, porque alimentaba el radiocontrol con la misma corriente que se alimentaba a la mina y como caia el voltaje, fallaba, en la última es la prueba válida, porque el radiocontrol se alimenta con una pila de 9v:






También felicito a los otros foreros por los excelentes proyectos que nos han mostrado

Un cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## rash (Ene 5, 2012)

ok jjra... a los que nos gusta la electrónica es importante cacharrear y hacer todo tipo de artilugios, probando y experimentando todo lo que pensemos.... enhorabuena ese es el espíritu de todo buen electrónico jajajaj,,,,

dejo una foto de un pequeño vúmetro, y barato, para adornar nuestros pequeños amplificadores...

saludos

rash


----------



## Tavo (Ene 5, 2012)

Esta bonito ese VU Rash!!

Yo quiero el PCB...  Nah, pero por lo menos un diagrama. Y que chips son esos? Me suena a KA22xx

¿Puede ser?


----------



## Electronec (Ene 6, 2012)

Como siempre excelente Rash...

Saludos.


----------



## JTorx (Ene 6, 2012)

Sois unas máquinas .... excelentes trabajos!!!!


----------



## rash (Ene 6, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Esta bonito ese VU Rash!!
> 
> Yo quiero el PCB...  Nah, pero por lo menos un diagrama. Y que chips son esos? Me suena a KA22xx
> 
> ¿Puede ser?




electronec, tavo gracias por sus comentarios....


el vumetro es una aplicación directa del AN6884.... el cual es muy barato aquí en España, cuesta céntimos de euros...

dejo el datasheet ..... http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/panasonic/AN6884.pdf

saludos a todos


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 6, 2012)

aqui os dejo uno que recien hice


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 6, 2012)

Me parece haberlo visto antes.... 





Saludos!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 6, 2012)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Me parece haberlo visto antes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no me digas que hiciste uno igual


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 6, 2012)

Jaja hice uno, pero monofónico.....


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 7, 2012)

a ok si verad que es entretenido mirarlos cuando los hace uno mismo


----------



## Tavo (Ene 8, 2012)

Mini fuentecita regulada con 7812, posiblemente para alimentar unos coolers para refrigerar un ampli... PCB hecho con fibra indeleble, a mano alzada. A pesar de toda la croteada, quedó linda. 



Saludos.


----------



## neukelkm (Ene 8, 2012)

jajajaja y esa R ?  

marca registrada ?  jajaja saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 8, 2012)

que buen pulso!!!


----------



## Tavo (Ene 8, 2012)

neukelkm dijo:


> jajajaja y esa R ? marca registrada ?  jajaja saludos


Obviamente, *DUCA®* es una marca registrada, mi propia marca (mi apellido). 


Helminto G. dijo:


> que buen pulso!!!


No lo creas, me ayudé en los bordes con un destornillador (haciendo como regla)... 

No me gusta hacer las placas así, pero menos me gustaba la idea de abrir el programa para hacer una placa de 3x2 cm... Así que me ganó la impaciencia. 

El "problema" que tengo ahora, es que le puse una resistencia de carga permanente de 680 ohms.... y con entrada de 12Vac está todo bien, pero al momento de bajar desde 25 a 12v... Mmmhh, se las ve serias el pobre 7812, calienta como un hijuesumare... 

Me parece que voy a tener que hacer otro regulador para otro cooler para enfriar este regulador...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 8, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Obviamente, *DUCA®* es una marca registrada, mi propia marca (mi apellido).
> 
> No lo creas, me ayudé en los bordes con un destornillador (haciendo como regla)...
> 
> ...



Medidos con Dedómetro ¿No? Quizás no sea demasiado para el Regulador, pero si para dedos húmedos con saliva. XD

Hay Disipadores en esa misma forma, pero mucho más altos.  O de última, coloca la tarjetica cerca de la fuente de aigre que avienta el soplador.

Saludos!


----------



## Electronec (Ene 9, 2012)

Muy compazto y coqueto Tavo.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 9, 2012)

Ya está solucionado. Cambié la resistencia de carga permanente por 1K y ahora trabaja más calmado.

Tacato, tengo esos disipadores que decís, los mismos pero más altos; pero como verás, ese está soldado a la placa, y no pienso moverlo de ahí... Si supieras lo que me costó soldar ese **** disipador a la placa! (porque al momento de soldar "los pines" que agarran por debajo al disipador, estos se enfrían constantemente y el estaño no se pega ni de casualidad...  )

Saludos.


----------



## alex9 (Ene 15, 2012)

un proyecto que hice para el colegio ... era un "analizador de espectro"  + y un amplificador con un tda 2050


----------



## agostinos (Ene 15, 2012)

Hola gente! Durante este verano estuve incursionando un poco en el mundo de la electrónica y decidí como proyecto este ampli pequeño de 8W. Quiero decirles que soy estudiante de Ing. Electrónica desde hace dos años y hasta ahora no hemos llevado a cabo ningún proyecto donde podamos ser algo creativos y ver lo amplio de esto que llamamos electrónica. 
Este es un proyecto que conseguí de curso de electrónica, bastante corto pero con buena info y cosas interesantes para hacer (si alguien lo quiere, que lo pida nada mas). 
El único merito que puedo llevarme de esto es el trabajo que me llevo "dejar lindo" este ampli. Quiero compartir esta experiencia para quienes están en mi situación de poco conocimiento y para los mas avanzados ver algo utilizable y practico que se puede llevar a donde quisiéramos y disfrutar de buena música. Suena bastante bien a un volumen medio, luego comienza distorsionar. Pero al ser algo transportable y dentro de todo pequeño un volumen medio esta bien y mas que la caja ayuda a aumentarlo.
Bueno, para no seguir aburriéndolos a continuación dejo unas fotos del proceso de armado y demás.
Desde ya gracias, y quiero agradecer a este foro por el espacio, este es mi primer post y espero que lo disfruten.

Heavy Metal para todos! \m/


PD: Si alguien quiere hacer este proyecto, por favor pídanme el boceto del circuito y la lista de componentes. Sin problema se los paso!


----------



## jjra (Ene 15, 2012)

Hola Agostinos. Muy bonito te ha quedado este proyecto. Si este amplificador da 8W, quizá use un integrado TDA2002, como el que me he encontrado yo, y también voy a intentar hacer un ampli. Supongo que con ese altavoz tiene que tener buenos graves. Tiene muy buena pinta.

Un saludo

P.D: Mensaje 799 de este post, uno mas y es el 800 jejeje


----------



## osk_rin (Ene 15, 2012)

muy bien agostinos 

yo solo te aconsejaria cambiar esas 8 pilas por un par de baterias recargables de 6v o si el tamaño te lo permite una de 12v, estoy seguro que te saldra mas barato que estar comprando pilas tan caras como lo son duracell y energizer  unas como estas:





 o si encuentras mejores, como lo son Ni-HM ó Ni-Cd seria perfecto


----------



## jjra (Ene 15, 2012)

lo mismo digo, con el consumo tan bajo que tendrá el circuito, mejor una batería, que seguro que durará muchísimo tiempo encendido.


----------



## Electronec (Feb 5, 2012)

9:35 de la noche en Madrid, y los termómetros bajando, ola de viento siberiano nos acecha .....ese es el pronóstico meteorológico......jeje......el mio 9,2º.

Bueno..... un pequeño y útil termómetro posteado por Fogonazo que la mayoría conocéis, va de lujo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/termometro-polimetro-12972/






Saludos.


----------



## rash (Feb 5, 2012)

uff compañero vaya dias que estamos pasando y eso que yo estoy más al sur, pero no veas jajaj....

...te quedó muy buen el circuito, sencillo pero eficaz... como buen circuito electrónico que se precie...

saludos y abrigate

rash


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 5, 2012)

En mi (corta) vida nunca había pasado tanto frío en mi casa en Madrid. Además no nos ponemos ni de acuerdo con la temperatura de la caldera y no tenemos termostato ambiente imaginaos. Llevo todo el fin de semana dandole caña al calefactor de aire y a lengua, dibujo y física (y al PC en exceso también)  y sin salir porque los exámenes de 2º de bachillerato son esta semana.

Una pregunta, ¿con qué programa diseñas las placas, ya que para cuando la locura acabe el día 14 algo habrá que hacer (si ella no acaba conmigo)?


----------



## Ericktronik (Feb 5, 2012)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Perdona Ericktronik, una pregunta ¿cómo los alimentas, a pilas?



Hola Josefe.
los alimento con una bateria de 9V que esta amarrada a la manzana del rin.
obviamente coloque un limitador de 5v.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Feb 5, 2012)

Vaya Vaya uds. muriéndoce de frío y yo acá en LIMA con casi 31ºC a la sombra casi cocinándome al vapor!!!! jjjeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Electronec (Feb 6, 2012)

rash dijo:


> uff compañero vaya dias que estamos pasando y eso que yo estoy más al sur, pero no veas jajaj....
> 
> ...te quedó muy buen el circuito, sencillo pero eficaz... como buen circuito electrónico que se precie...
> 
> ...



Gracias por el comentario rash.



Josefe17 dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿con qué programa diseñas las placas, ya que para cuando la locura acabe el día 14 algo habrá que hacer (si ella no acaba conmigo)?



No tengo simuladores, las confecciono en AutoCad.

Saludos.


----------



## agostinos (Feb 7, 2012)

osk_rin dijo:


> muy bien agostinos
> 
> yo solo te aconsejaria cambiar esas 8 pilas por un par de baterias recargables de 6v o si el tamaño te lo permite una de 12v



Gracias osk_rin! y te agradezco el dato. El problema es que los porta pilas están pegados. Mi idea a futuro era usar esas pilas recargables, pero tu idea fue aun mejor. Lastima que no me avive antes, si trato de despegarlos tal vez lo rompa.

Saludos, y que andes bien!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 11, 2012)

oye electronec tu siempre tan prolijo te felicito saludos desde venezuela


----------



## Electronec (Feb 11, 2012)

adjcp dijo:


> oye electronec tu siempre tan prolijo te felicito saludos desde venezuela



Muchas gracias compañero, se agradece.

Saludos desde España.


----------



## Imzas (Feb 11, 2012)

rash dijo:


> ...subo la foto una fuente de alimentación montada en una caja de registro de instalaciones eléctricas...


@rash veo que utilizaste algun material reciclado, como la caja, me encanta la idea de rescatar cosas, yo me estoy haciendo una fuente regulada, en principio con un lm317, luego ampliarla con un lm338, ya que el trafo da al menos 3 amperes, y bueno. Me dedico al reciclaje, juntando y vendiendo chatarra, labor un poco pesada, pero al menos me permite encontrar cosas utiles electronicas, cables, enchufes, ropa, cobre, bronce, etc.
Varias personas me han felicitado por que dicen que mi labor es loable, ya que doy una segunda oportunidad a la basura, ademas que limpiamos un poco el ensuciado planeta XD.





agostinos dijo:


> Bueno, para no seguir aburriéndolos a continuación dejo unas fotos del proceso de armado y demás.
> Desde ya gracias, y quiero agradecer a este foro por el espacio, este es mi primer post y espero que lo disfruten.
> 
> Heavy Metal para todos! \m/
> ...


Por fa podrias pasarme el "material didáctico" para evr si puedo realizarlo?, me fascino la idea de hacer el panel con leds!, graciass


----------



## enbudle (Feb 13, 2012)

cables (ok) switches (ok) pero... ROPA!!!


----------



## biker2k3 (Feb 15, 2012)

rash dijo:


> ...muy buen trabajo gabriel77sur...
> 
> unas fotos del tester de semiconductores terminado en su gabinete y después de un par de horas de trabajo....
> 
> saludos



Con que camara sacas las fotos? te quedaron re profesionales!


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 15, 2012)

Como haces para medir la ganancia?? mandame el link del esquema


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 15, 2012)

como haces la serigrafia?


----------



## rash (Feb 15, 2012)

@biker2k3 las fotos las tomo con una cámara reflex pentax...

@fernandoae el link del enlace lo puse por aquí: 

@SergioD la serigrafía son pegatinas..... cuento con unas plantillas que tienen un conjunto de letras, si presionas sobres ellas con la punta de un lápiz se despegan de la plantilla y se adhieren al gabinete...

saludos compañeros


----------



## Imzas (Feb 16, 2012)

enbudle dijo:


> cables (ok) switches (ok) pero... ROPA!!!


Sip vieras que botan ropa casi nueva!,  la lavo de todas formas, si no tengo empleo, al menos Dios o alguien me envia ropa para no quedar desnuda XD.


----------



## enbudle (Feb 23, 2012)

mi mama tambien hace eso con la ropa   yo espero no tener que hacerlo, nunca se me ha dado eso de estar recojiendo, claro a menos que sea un televisor a tubos.  por cierto nunca jamas me he topado con algo a tubos, de echo nunca he visto uno personalmente por que sera


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 23, 2012)

Pues acá les comparto lo que es mi sistema Dual-SMPS
















Detalles, acá

Saludos!


----------



## djwash (Feb 23, 2012)

Lo he visto antes y es interesante, aunque da miedito hacer eso con un equipo nuevo...


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 23, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Lo he visto antes y es interesante, aunque da miedito hacer eso con un equipo nuevo...



Sería la mejor forma que conozco para invalidar la garantía de todos los componentes de tu PC al mismo tiempo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saludos!


----------



## zxeth (Feb 23, 2012)

jajajajaja pensaba hacer lo mismo con mi x1900xtx pero al final inverti un poco mas y compre una fuente jajajaja. 30 amp de corriente consume, todavia no se a donde van jajajajja


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 23, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Molex Macho-Hembra con la tensión de Red AC para la fuente "Esclava"


que por pura casualidad te fueras equivocando...


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 23, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> que por pura casualidad te fueras equivocando...



Ja, El Lector de CD´s con 120Vac iría de lo lindo!


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 23, 2012)

sabes el formato de tu segunda fuente le iria bien a mi pc, que ya se anda quedando corta y eso que no tengo grafica extra...


----------



## Ericktronik (Mar 18, 2012)

Bueno aca unas fotos de mi ultimo proyecto.
un modesto pero hermosos CUBO LED de 5x5x5, hecho en su totalidad por mi, trabajando bajo un PIC 16F877a, aunque esta diseñado para cualquier velocidad, la programcion ha sido un poco engorrosa(dificil),  aunque no es mas que 1's y 0's, de igual menera sigo trabajando en el, tratando de hacer nuevas animaciones, el PCB fue hecho por el metodo de planchado y la placa la pinte de verde(si algien tiene la duda).

Aunque acabo de terminar el diseño de un cubo de 10x10x10 RGB, trabajando sobre el mismo principio y el mismo PIC, no tengo el dinero suficiente para hacerlo ya que cada led RGB es un poco costoso y necesito 1000 para realizar el cubopss:.

espero que les guste.
aca van algunas fotitos y el video test.

Terminado


 

Mi logo ED(Ericktronik Desings)


 

Una de cerca(mi actual wallpaper)


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 18, 2012)

Un excelente montaje, felicitaciones !!


----------



## rash (Mar 19, 2012)

muy lindo eriktronick.... está muy currado....

enhorabuena...

rash


----------



## JairoDaniel (Abr 6, 2012)

Andrew dijo:


> http://www.información-ab.uclm.es/labelec/Solar/Otros/Circuitos_practicos/Cerradura Codificada.htm
> 
> ahi está...lo mejor esque cuando está inactivo consume 0.0 amperios osea nada!solo cuando activa el relé
> 
> saludos y gracias



Hola Andrew estuve viendo tu circuito tal vez aún tienes el diagrama porque el link no me da.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Abr 19, 2012)

Por inspiración a lo realizado por ELECTRONET terminé mi clon exacto al BOSS HM-2; gracias a su amable guía y a sus oportunas recomendaciones conseguí tener un pedal de excelentes prestaciones y muy similar al original, La primera foto es de cuando armé la caja tipo BOSS lijada en los bordes para redodndearla; para ver si cabía todo dentro y se podía armar completamente, se ve a travéz los cables; la segunda es mostrando el circuito MAIN donde van todos los componentes y la última es una foto ya terminado el pedal y funcionando.


----------



## rash (Jun 13, 2012)

Después de desmonar varios equipos electrónicos, se me pasó por la cabeza realizar estos llaveros... espero les gusten.

saludos rash


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 13, 2012)

rash dijo:


> Después de desmonar varios equipos electrónicos, se me pasó por la cabeza realizar estos llaveros... espero les gusten.
> 
> saludos rash


rash sinceramente eres el mejor 
como hago para que me vendas uno?
y que hacen estos llaveros


----------



## Electronec (Jun 13, 2012)

Que chulada rash...muy bueno.

Saludos.


----------



## Ericktronik (Jun 13, 2012)

aca esta mi ultimo montaje.
es una pequeña pero poderosa y bonita luz trasera para bicicletas.
contiene un pic 16f628a y una matriz de 50 leds.
espero que les guste.











salu2


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 13, 2012)

muy lindo ¡¡¡¡
que debe enceguecer a no ?


----------



## Ericktronik (Jun 13, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> muy lindo ¡¡¡¡
> que debe enceguecer a no ?



en realidad no.
aunque la luz es muy fuerte, no es tanto como para enceguecerte.


----------



## 0002 (Jun 15, 2012)

Muy bueno el diseño Erick, y prolijo sobre todo .

Saludos.


----------



## agu96 (Jun 15, 2012)

Esta muy bueno el cubo. y muy prolijo que es lo que aveces falta...


----------



## phavlo (Jun 16, 2012)

El día que vallas andando en bici y te choque alguien no va a poder meter la escusa de: "no lo vi por que no tenia luz" jajaja igual espero que eso nunca te pase ni a vos ni a nadie..
Muy bueno y el cubo también me encanto!! los llaveros de rash me encantaron, nunca se me había ocurrido !


----------



## djwash (Jun 17, 2012)

Buenas, este no es un montaje electrónico precisamente pero bue, resulta que necesito llevar menos equipos a las fiestas, por un tema de comodidad, y llevar el gabinete, el monitor, el mouse, teclado y demas se hace un poco incomodo, una portatil no es una opcion, pregunte el precio de gabinetes chicos y cuando me dijeron el precio me dieron ganas de correr, y me dispuse a armar mi propio gabinete reducido.

Tomé la parte de arriba de un gabinete de videocasetera y agarre con la amoladora un gabinete viejo, asi es como va quedando, la fuente sera atx común, solo que sin su carcasa, no tiene espacio para unidad de dvd, pero se puede conectar una externa.

De ser posible este gabinete irá atornillado a la parte de atrás de un monitor LCD de 17", convirtiendose en la All in One de los pobres jaja.



Saludos al foro.


----------



## phavlo (Jun 17, 2012)

All In One de los pobres !! jaja buenísima la idea ! espero que termines rápido tu proyecto!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 18, 2012)

djwash, cuidado con las temperaturas!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 18, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Buenas, este no es un montaje electrónico precisamente pero bue, resulta que necesito llevar menos equipos a las fiestas, por un tema de comodidad, y llevar el gabinete, el monitor, el mouse, teclado y demas se hace un poco incomodo, una portatil no es una opcion, pregunte el precio de gabinetes chicos y cuando me dijeron el precio me dieron ganas de correr, y me dispuse a armar mi propio gabinete reducido.
> 
> Tomé la parte de arriba de un gabinete de videocasetera y agarre con la amoladora un gabinete viejo, asi es como va quedando, la fuente sera atx común, solo que sin su carcasa, no tiene espacio para unidad de dvd, pero se puede conectar una externa.
> 
> ...



Me agradó el diseño! Muy buen montaje DIY para un PC.

En mi caso, espero montar mi Athlon 939 en un gabinete Mini para poder ir más ligeros a donde se requiera 

Saludos!


----------



## djwash (Jun 18, 2012)

Esta todo controlado, el disipador que usare será el standar de los Athlon II, este micro es un Athlon 64 X2 5400+ 2.8GHz, no anda a full todo el tiempo, y para el Virtual DJ le hago underclock a 1.8GHz como para que no caliente tanto y no se nota menor rendimiento y no pasa de 30ºC, quizas ponga un Sempron 145 que desbloquea a X2 y trabaja muy muy frio, pero sera con otra placa...

EDIT: Gracias Señor Tacatomon, de momento el montaje estara detenido por unos dias a ver que pasa, a lo mejor venda las placas AM2 (tengo 2) y el micro y ponga algo nuevo para hacer el equipo mas confiable ya que estas tienen un tiempo, tengo una M5A78LM-LX que compre hace unos dias, me quede con las ganas de comprar una Gigabyte, aqui no se consiguen facil y mucho menos baratas...


----------



## mcguivercrgq (Jun 19, 2012)

rash dijo:


> ...muy buen trabajo gabriel77sur...
> 
> unas fotos del tester de semiconductores terminado en su gabinete y después de un par de horas de trabajo....
> 
> ...



Amigo Rash soy relativamente nuevo navegante de este foro, con conocimientos básicos de electrónica. Me llamó la atención este equipo por su versatilidad y aparente sencillez de elaboración. Buscando los componentes aca en Venezuela, encuentro como PIC al ATMEGA88a, que comparando su datasheet con el ATMEGA8 son bastante similares ¿se puede sustituir este último por el primero sin modificar el circuito?. Por otra parte está también el tema del display, el circuito original usa el HD44780, por las fotos veo que tu usaste el JHD162A, por aca consigo el ATM 1602B ¿Se puede usar este último display sin modificar el circuito? 
Gracias anticipadas por tu atención y felicitaciones por tus importantes aportes y paciencia en aclarar y enseñar. Excelente tus acabados, son motivo de inspiración. Cordiales Saludos


----------



## steven107 (Jun 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx2FaRVKp24&feature=youtu.be 

?


----------



## sony (Jun 20, 2012)

steven107 dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx2FaRVKp24&feature=youtu.be
> 
> ?


que circuito usaste ?


----------



## alex123 (Jun 20, 2012)

aqui les presento mis dos proyectos que ise con tda2822m ambos son del mismo integrado pero uno de ellos tiene diferente configuracion con menos componentes.


----------



## rash (Jun 20, 2012)

mcguivercrgq dijo:


> Amigo Rash soy relativamente nuevo navegante de este foro, con conocimientos básicos de electrónica. Me llamó la atención este equipo por su versatilidad y aparente sencillez de elaboración. Buscando los componentes aca en Venezuela, encuentro como PIC al ATMEGA88a, que comparando su datasheet con el ATMEGA8 son bastante similares ¿se puede sustituir este último por el primero sin modificar el circuito?. Por otra parte está también el tema del display, el circuito original usa el HD44780, por las fotos veo que tu usaste el JHD162A, por aca consigo el ATM 1602B ¿Se puede usar este último display sin modificar el circuito?
> Gracias anticipadas por tu atención y felicitaciones por tus importantes aportes y paciencia en aclarar y enseñar. Excelente tus acabados, son motivo de inspiración. Cordiales Saludos



Compañero, te comento que lamentablemente no puedes utilizar ese atmega sin hacer modificaciones... sólo puedes utilizar el atmega8 con el circuito propuesto y con el software adjunto...
Con respecto al LCD, lo importante el es controlador interno, es decir, el controlador interno del LCD que monté es el HD44780, puede ser el modelo que sea, del fabricante que sea, pero tiene que tener el controlador indicado o ser compatible con él para que el circuito funcione correctamente....

Si tu LCD lleva internamente un controlador HD44780 o el controlador que incorpora es compatible, entonces, si te vale....
Recuerda que HD44780 no es la marca ni el modelo del LCD, si no que hace referencia al controlador necesario.... bueno decirte que es un controlador muy usual en casi todos los LCD de este tipo...
Mira el datasheet de tu LCD y verifica el controlador que tiene... búscalo y comentalo con cualquier duda que tengas...

...Con respecto al ATmega8 lo puedes encontrar muuuuy facilmente en EBAY a precios muy asequibles.... eso si, necesitas una cuenta Paypal....

Un abrazo desde España.... y te recomiendo el montaje del circuito ya que es de gran utilidad para los que estamos constantemente cacharreando con esto de la electrónica...

saludos

rash


----------



## steven107 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sony utiliza un 555(astable) un contador 74191 y decodificador 7442


----------



## mcguivercrgq (Jun 21, 2012)

rash dijo:


> Compañero, te comento que lamentablemente no puedes utilizar ese atmega sin hacer modificaciones... sólo puedes utilizar el atmega8 con el circuito propuesto y con el software adjunto...
> Con respecto al LCD, lo importante el es controlador interno, es decir, el controlador interno del LCD que monté es el HD44780, puede ser el modelo que sea, del fabricante que sea, pero tiene que tener el controlador indicado o ser compatible con él para que el circuito funcione correctamente....
> 
> Si tu LCD lleva internamente un controlador HD44780 o el controlador que incorpora es compatible, entonces, si te vale....
> ...



Gracias por tu oportuna repuesta y recomendación. Estoy empeñado en realizar el montaje. Les comentare el logro y consultare los inconvenientes que se me presenten. Saludos


----------



## sony (Jun 22, 2012)

steven107 dijo:


> Sony utiliza un 555(astable) un contador 74191 y decodificador 7442


ok muchas gracias


----------



## jagarciauceda (Jun 22, 2012)

Jeje, muy bueno...Y el receptor?¿


----------



## nahuelafc (Jul 9, 2012)

rash, queria saber si tenias el circuito que usaste para hacer el probador de componentes y si tuviste que hacerle algun cambio, muchas gracias. saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jul 10, 2012)

Como mas friki no se puede ser he hecho una ampliación a un frikismo:
En un foro de retroinformática han desarrollado un clon del spectrum con circuitos 74xx estandard, y he montado una ampliación para convertirlo en un 128kB +3 osea friki²
http://www.speccy.org/foro/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2748&p=28767#p28767


----------



## rash (Jul 10, 2012)

nahuelafc dijo:


> rash, queria saber si tenias el circuito que usaste para hacer el probador de componentes y si tuviste que hacerle algun cambio, muchas gracias. saludos



exactamente a qué circuito te refieres?

saludos


----------



## Ericktronik (Jul 10, 2012)

Hola gente.
este es uno de mis ultimos proyectos(todavia en curso), se trata de unas luces para las ruedas de bici que van incrustadas en los rines, son 9 leds RGB por rueda y pienso ponerle un mesclador RGB con PIC.
aca hay unas fotos de como se ven instaladas.
Espero ponerlas pronto en mi bici y tomar unas en movimiento y un video.

Ojala les guste. ^^


----------



## zxeth (Jul 10, 2012)

Ericktronik dijo:


> Hola gente.
> este es uno de mis ultimos proyectos(todavia en curso), se trata de unas luces para las ruedas de bici que van incrustadas en los rines, son 9 leds RGB por rueda y pienso ponerle un mesclador RGB con PIC.
> aca hay unas fotos de como se ven instaladas.
> Espero ponerlas pronto en mi bici y tomar unas en movimiento y un video.
> ...



La verdad que te quedaron buenisimas, nunca vi algo semejante


----------



## Ericktronik (Jul 10, 2012)

bueno aca hay un video del funcionamiento, falta seguir programando para que haga degrades de un color a otro.
epero que sea de su agrado.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oArN02ChKAg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 10, 2012)

Ericktronik dijo:


> Hola gente.
> este es uno de mis ultimos proyectos(todavia en curso), se trata de unas luces para las ruedas de bici que van incrustadas en los rines, son 9 leds RGB por rueda y pienso ponerle un mesclador RGB con PIC.
> aca hay unas fotos de como se ven instaladas.
> Espero ponerlas pronto en mi bici y tomar unas en movimiento y un video.
> ...


!FENOMENAL! Felicitaciones, ten cuidado con tu bicicleta no te la vayan a robar


----------



## djwash (Jul 10, 2012)

Se ve bueno, me gusta como se ve con en Cyan...

En picproject hay un circuito que usa PIC12F629/675 y hace los degrades o fade entre colores.

Lo unico malo que le veo es que si andas de trampa con esas luces te conoces a cientos de metros, aunque no andaria de trampa en bici pero me pasa eso con la moto y unas luces azules que tiene abajo que ninguna moto por la ciudad las tiene igual...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 11, 2012)

Busca la manera de comercializar... Excelente proyecto!


----------



## rash (Jul 11, 2012)

Si señor un proyecto novedoso............ muy bueno electronik enhorabuena..... esperamos mejoras y recibe un saludo

rash


----------



## zapatoviejo (Jul 13, 2012)

que buenos proyectos hay aqui.... espero tambien ver las mejoras... saludos


----------



## nahuelafc (Jul 13, 2012)

rash dijo:


> exactamente a qué circuito te refieres?
> 
> saludos



http://www.mikrocontroller.net/articles/AVR-Transistortester

de esa pagina sacaste el circuito?


----------



## maezca (Jul 13, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Buenas, este no es un montaje electrónico precisamente pero bue, resulta que necesito llevar menos equipos a las fiestas, por un tema de comodidad, y llevar el gabinete, el monitor, el mouse, teclado y demas se hace un poco incomodo, una portatil no es una opcion, pregunte el precio de gabinetes chicos y cuando me dijeron el precio me dieron ganas de correr, y me dispuse a armar mi propio gabinete reducido.
> 
> 
> Saludos al foro.



No usarias una portatil por la placa de sonido? 

----

erik: no se donde vives pero aca una bici asi no te dura ni dos dias que ya te la robaron.... Muy buena!


----------



## djwash (Jul 14, 2012)

Es verdad, acá esas luces llamarían mucho la atención y podrías sufrir un robo, ja, pero tampoco son algo fuera de lo común, los villeros acá usan bicis con luces de ese tipo, estéreo y parlantes, andan con su cumbia al palo para todos lados.

También depende la bici, no me convence para nada hacerle agujeros al aro, compromete su integridad en el tiempo...

Lo de no usar una notebook, es porque el valor que tienen es muy elevado para las prestaciones, sea el modelo que sea, lo otro es la temperatura, acá hay días en los que los equipos alcanzan temperaturas de 35-40 grados estando apagados, demasiados cuidados hay que tener, si en el uso se rompe algo el costo de reparación es ridículamente elevado, en cambio un PC se repara con poco dinero, claro que hay gente que le da igual llevar a un evento un portátil, quizás suene paranoico pero no es tan así, si se cae o explota un pc me da igual, se que lo puedo reparar en poco tiempo y sin gastar mucho. Además la confiabilidad que me da un PC sobre un portátil es bastante grande.

Saludos.


----------



## Ericktronik (Jul 14, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> También depende la bici, no me convence para nada hacerle agujeros al aro, compromete su integridad en el tiempo...
> Saludos.



en realidad depende del tipo de aro que se use, los aros que perforo son de acero; tengo otra cicla a la cual le instale un pequeño motor de 66cc y tambien tiene leds incrustados desde hace ya 2 años, y los aros han sufrido bastantes golpes, pero no se han descentrado ni nada parecido. he visto aros de aluminio doble pared que se deshacen con un golpesito.

aunque todo va en los gustos.
^^


----------



## tatajara (Jul 24, 2012)

Hola gente 
No sabía dónde ponerlo así que acá esta jaja
Después de tanto tiempo de renegar con las mechas y el taladro manual me decidí a hacer una  mini
Agujereadora de banco para mi tallercito 
Les pasó a contar como se engendro la cosa que hace agujeros jaja
El motor es uno de esos de limpia parabrisas de auto (12v) reciclado
Para el movimiento principal se uso una cremallera de renoll 12 y se enderezo con un poquito de calor jeje
A y su piñón jeje
Lo demás fue todos hierros que tenia y compre algunos
Y la base esta hecha con una corona de una moto que ya estaba por jubilarse jaja
Ha y la adaptación del eje del motor al mandril se hiso con un tornillo 3/8 paso, con un torno sele hiso el agujero para que entre el buje del motor y luego se le pusieron 2 tornillitos (cortados) remachados
Buen en fin las foto y espero que les guste 
PD: si en las primeras fotos se ve un sistema de acople de mandril distinto es porque había probado distinto y como quedo medio descentrado no funciono así que lo cambie 
Saludos tatajara


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Jul 24, 2012)

Excelente trabajo tatajara me gusto mucho muy util sobre todo y una gran satisfaccion utilizar una herramienta hecha por uno mismo.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 24, 2012)

Muy bueno compa, excelente trabajo y sobre todo muy original.
Que lo disfrutes.

Saludos.


----------



## tatajara (Jul 25, 2012)

Muchas gracias, si la verdad que me gusto mucho como quedo terminado
Y también creo que se puede hacer agujeros de hasta unos 5mm en el pcb o alguna maderita, mas no creo por la potencia del motor
Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hola!
Aca les presento mi ultimo proyecto realizado y en funcionamiento. 
Secuenciador de 4 canales y 3 efectos (con velocidad variable) mas 2 auxiliares. Con sus respectivos monitores.

Espero que les guste! Saludos!

PD: Solo falta la serigrafia.


----------



## jioribel (Jul 30, 2012)

Mi más ambicioso Proyecto fue construir un reloj despertador con un mensaje oculto.
Se lo di a la joven que me agradaba y luego active el mensaje oculto con un transmisor de RF 455 MHz (AM).
"Quieres Ser Mi Novia".
Este proyecto lo hice con un programador picaxe 28x, LCD Serial Picaxe.
El transmisor está compuesto por un picaxe 7x, modulo Transmisor 455 MHz, Que envía una secuencia codificada al activarse, lo hice así porque mi plan era regalárselo una semana antes y no quería que por cosa del destino alguna emisora Am Activara mi mensaje si su secuencia coincidía con la mía.
El receptor era otro modulo 455 MHz.Y finalmente la codificación fue mediante el software que trae picaxe.

Lo demas gue facil, decirle que me dijera la hora y action.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 30, 2012)

Muy original compañero, enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## jioribel (Jul 30, 2012)

Saludos.

En medio de la cita una persona que me acompañaba encontró el transmisor escondido en una funda de cámara fotográfica y comenzó a preguntar: Que es eso?, yo me puse rojo y solo se me ocurrió despistarla diciéndole ok ahora tú nos puedes tirar una foto.
Por suerte logre despistarlas.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 31, 2012)

jioribel dijo:


> Mi más ambicioso Proyecto fue construir un reloj despertador con un mensaje oculto.
> Se lo di a la joven que me agradaba y luego active el mensaje oculto con un transmisor de RF 455 MHz (AM).
> "Quieres Ser Mi Novia".
> Este proyecto lo hice con un programador picaxe 28x, LCD Serial Picaxe.
> ...



Genial buenísima idea


----------



## djwash (Jul 31, 2012)

Buenisimo el montaje pero al final que paso? jeje


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 31, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Buenisimo el montaje pero al final que paso? jeje


Con un regalo tan genial seguro le dijo: Pero si yo te quiero es como un amigo... 

De todas formas buen montaje y suerte


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 31, 2012)

acepto el obsequio, asi que o es una manipuladora que saca ventaja de todo o dijo que si...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 31, 2012)

cual obsequio ?                                                   .


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 31, 2012)

jioribel dijo:


> ...Se lo di a la joven que me agradaba...




bueno no queria cortar la historia kitsch pero tengo un proyecto de oseocidad pero creo que es uti, ya que las puntas para osciloscopio andan lejos de mi actual economia me dispuse a fabricarme una con lo encontrado entre las varatijas abandonadas asi que con un poco de ingenio una antena telescopica, algunos aislantes de cables, una guia de sleed de un celular 5300 de nokia (que es facilmente sustituible por un alambre o una aguja) y otras pequeñeces que tenia a mano se convirtieron en una punta de osciloscopio sin atenuador pero bastante practica, comparado con una punta marca EMITEK no se ve tan mal

el trazo superiores de mi punta, el inferior es de la EMITEK sensando la misma señal de prueba


----------



## Electronec (Ago 1, 2012)

A simple vista en la foto, si no lo dices, no te das ni cuenta. Muy buen trabajo Sr. Gris.

Enhorabuena. Saludos.


----------



## jioribel (Ago 1, 2012)

Me dijo que si colegas ya tenemos 11 meses


----------



## tatajara (Ago 1, 2012)

felizitaciones helminto, eso es usar el ingenio jajaja
saludos


----------



## Electronec (Ago 1, 2012)

jioribel dijo:


> Me dijo que si colegas ya tenemos 11 meses



.......................


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 1, 2012)

tambien hubieras guardado en el dispositivo otros mensajes por si a caso, un "perdoname", "no eres tu soy yo" o alguno otro generico que puedas ocupar en el momento presiso...

es broma no me lo tomen a mal


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 20, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> Buenas compañeros:
> 
> Hablando de fuentes, les dejo unas fotos de la que acabo de terminar. Algunos saben, que llevo tiempo realizándola y que también llevo tiempo sin PC y por ello no he podido mostrarla antes. Bueno aquí va:
> 
> ...



Te quedo genial donde esta toda la informacion para armar esa fuente podrias subir el enlace donde esta el pcb


----------



## Electronec (Ago 20, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Te quedo genial donde esta toda la informacion para armar esa fuente podrias subir el enlace donde esta el pcb



Gracias compañero. 

En el post 717 puse los enlaces de las partes mas importantes del proyecto.

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Ago 26, 2012)

No es que sea un montaje de un circuito electrónico, pero si se han utilizado componentes electrónicos  

 saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 26, 2012)

eso es arte ¡¡ esta muy bueno rash ¡¡


----------



## rash (Ago 26, 2012)

..gracias por lo de las fotos majestad.... 
...soy un poco torpe y no me aclaro con esto todavía jajjaja

saludos desde España...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 26, 2012)

de nada rash, esta muy pero muy bueno tu motocicleta ¡¡¡
saludos desde Madagascar ¡¡¡


----------



## malesi (Ago 26, 2012)

Que cosa mas chula rash
Ya se donde van a ir a parar los videos 
y disqueteras que tengo .


----------



## Electronec (Ago 26, 2012)

Sin palabras rash, lo tuyo es mucho...  

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 26, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> Sin palabras rash, lo tuyo es mucho...
> 
> Saludos.



espectacular yo también me quede maravillado ¡¡¡


----------



## tatajara (Ago 27, 2012)

NAAAAAA te pasaste y en grande jajaj muyyyy bueno rash 
felizitaciones


----------



## jioribel (Ago 31, 2012)

Saludos este fue un proyecto final para una materia de la Universidad.


----------



## rash (Ago 31, 2012)

Muy buen trabajo...todo en su sitio y en orden...enhorabuena

Saludos


----------



## Fuentes84 (Ago 31, 2012)

Un robot rastreador con control de velocidad PI y comunicación por bluetooth que hice ya hace un par de años. No es el mejor ni el más rápido, pero hace su función y aprendí mucho


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 31, 2012)

Excelente el robot, muy prolijo !!


----------



## Electronec (Sep 1, 2012)

Fuentes84 dijo:


> Un robot rastreador con control de velocidad PI y comunicación por bluetooth que hice ya hace un par de años. No es el mejor ni el más rápido, pero hace su función y aprendí mucho




  

Sensacional amigo, excelente trabajo.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 1, 2012)

*me guta mas la moto de rash¡¡¡¡ gustos son gustos ¡¡*


----------



## Electronec (Sep 1, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> *me guta mas la moto de rash¡¡¡¡ gustos son gustos ¡¡*



[OFF TOPIC/ON] Esa moto no es de rash, si no de sus mnirash. Las utilizan para ir a comprar componentes a Málaga porque desde Ronda hay un tirada... [OFF TOPIC/OFF]


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 1, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> [OFF TOPIC/ON] Esa moto no es de rash, si no de sus mnirash. Las utilizan para ir a comprar componentes a Málaga porque desde Ronda hay un tirada... [OFF TOPIC/OFF]



JAAAAAAAAA


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 1, 2012)

nano rash  ¡¡¡ jaja le contruyo un transporte  muy gek


----------



## rash (Sep 1, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> [OFF TOPIC/ON] Esa moto no es de rash, si no de sus mnirash. Las utilizan para ir a comprar componentes a Málaga porque desde Ronda hay un tirada... [OFF TOPIC/OFF]





Casi, pero estás en un error, esa moto si es de rash, y efectivamente la utilizo para ir a la capital por componentes electrónicos y viajar allá donde exista algo de tecnología y electrónica.... y para una muestra, la siguiente foto...





mi moto y yo...

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 1, 2012)

Copiando la técnica milenaria de MaravillasAudio de los Condensadores In-alámbricos.












It's over 9000kW!!!


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 2, 2012)

Hay que hacerle un club de fans a maravillasaudio!! 
Ya no me acordaba, me hiciste reir 


PD: La moto está EXCELENTE!


----------



## tatajara (Sep 3, 2012)

jajajajajaj buenisima rash, asi que asi eres tu jajja
saludos


----------



## angelo123 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hola les traigo varios proyectos que hice, algunos son de este foro, y otros de otras páginas. Quiero compartirlos ya que no son de gran dificultad.
Acá las páginas de donde los saqué con su tutorial:

Matriz de leds: PARTE 1: http://www.neoteo.com/matriz-de-led-8x8#
                     PARTE 2: http://www.neoteo.com/matriz-de-led-8x8-parte-ii
Video mío: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfMVdHnevDc&feature=youtu.be

Juego Simon dice: http://www.neoteo.com/simon-el-juego-simon-says
Video mío: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyhzbxPL0FA&feature=youtu.be

Juego Race: http://www.instructables.com/id/Christmas-card-with-inbuilt-retro-video-game-for-u/
Video mío: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ksd6utpKlk&feature=youtu.be

Reloj: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/reloj-despertador-pic-cristal-32-768khz-22387/
Video mío: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9jSYloAH7s&feature=youtu.be

Amplificador TDA73377a: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/
Video mío: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJD2KwSNeUE&feature=youtu.be

Bueno saludos, si necesitan algo, pidan!


----------



## SERGIOD (Sep 26, 2012)

angelo123 dijo:


> Hola les traigo varios proyectos que hice, algunos son de este foro, y otros de otras páginas. Quiero compartirlos ya que no son de gran dificultad.
> Acá las páginas de donde los saqué con su tutorial:
> 
> Matriz de leds: PARTE 1: http://www.neoteo.com/matriz-de-led-8x8#
> ...



*Genial gracias por compartir tus resultados son excepcionales* 


No habia visto esta:


----------



## angelo123 (Sep 26, 2012)

ese reloj es el mismo que arme yo, anda perfecto. tiene alarma y todo. también se pueden desactivar los displays! muy bueno.


----------



## Flanker (Ene 5, 2013)

Hola, les presento mi "Interruptor _touch_", gran parte del proyecto lo diseñe yo mismo, nada mas tuve que buscar como hacer un monoestable con transistores (no queria usar integrados ). Lo uso para conectar mi fuentecita para circuitos digitales (un cagador de celular 5v ) al protoboard mediante pines soldados al cable plano. Para accionarlo se debe tocar el tornillo que esta entre los dos LED.






​


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Ene 5, 2013)

Flanker dijo:


> Hola, les presento mi "Interruptor _touch_", gran parte del proyecto lo diseñe yo mismo, nada mas tuve que buscar como hacer un monoestable con transistores (no queria usar integrados ). Lo uso para conectar mi fuentecita para circuitos digitales (un cagador de celular 5v ) al protoboard mediante pines soldados al cable plano. Para accionarlo se debe tocar el tornillo que esta entre los dos LED.



Sale con una X al centro creo ya no se puede ver!!!!!!!!! rectifico ya lo víiiiiiiiiii!!!! ta chévere!!!

Un gran favor puedes colgar todo lo referente a este artilugio?? PCB, LAYOUT etc??? GRAXIAS !!!!!!!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 6, 2013)

Flanker dijo:


> Hola, les presento mi "Interruptor _touch_", gran parte del proyecto lo diseñe yo mismo, nada mas tuve que buscar como hacer un monoestable con transistores (no queria usar integrados ). Lo uso para conectar mi fuentecita para circuitos digitales (un cagador de celular 5v ) al protoboard mediante pines soldados al cable plano. Para accionarlo se debe tocar el tornillo que esta entre los dos LED.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 86119
> ...




esta fino te felicito quiero hacer uno asi, como hago guiame pues


----------



## Flanker (Ene 7, 2013)

No tengo el diagrama a mano, ademas no es muy buen diseño porque tuve un problema que lo solucione con un optoacoplador sacado de un telefono de linea dañado, si le coloco otro modelo de opto no me funciona :S

La parte del "latch" esta basada en este circuito (es el primero en el PDF):

http://www.edn.com/file/15136-102804di.pdf


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 7, 2013)

ok flanker gracias por el dato vamos a ver si tengo tiempo me animo


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 12, 2013)

Pequeño Bass Extension de Elektor

















Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## tatajara (Feb 14, 2013)

muy buenos montajes fogo y tacato ¡¡¡
veo fogo que no sos tan pachorriento cuando queres jajajaja
saludos


----------



## Holas (Abr 17, 2013)

Rash , podrìas poner el principio de funcionamiento de la alarma ? y el programa(antes de pasarlo a .hex) , para hacerle algunas modificaciones?


----------



## eusebio pacheco (May 2, 2013)

rash dijo:


> Hace poco que descubrí estos foros de electrónica y la verdad no tengo palabras para definir todo lo que aportan, creo que es unos mejores de la web, gracias a estos foros podemos compartir mucha información y seguir día a día con este mundo fascinante de la electrónica.....
> ...... he pensado que ya que hay temas sobre fotografías de amplificador y bafles hechos en casa, faltaría que aportásemos fotos de montajes varios, claro está, hechos en casa   jejej
> 
> saludos..
> ...



hola compañero  al mejor estilo natural y funcional jejee imagínate un bajo en una olla a presión  jejej te felicito  postea el diagrama


----------



## edgard22 (May 12, 2013)

Hola a todos. He aquí mi programador de pic's, una variante del clásico tait serial. Funciona muy bien, me ha dado buenos resultados.



Mi querida fuente de 0 a 30V y 20mA a 3A. El trafo es un poco chico y al máximo voltaje sufre caída, pero para el uso que le doy no me afecta, nunca la uso al máximo.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 1, 2013)

no es montaje electronico pero creo que va de la mano, en vista de que pierdo y rompo brocas (mechas o como las llamen) decidi (no la verdad no tenia nada mejor que hacer o no lo queria hacer) hacer este estuche para protejerlas de accidentes y tenerlas ordenadas por tamaños la memoria microsd nomas es referencia de tamaño


----------



## Electronec (Jun 1, 2013)

Práctico....ta chulo compañero.

Saludos.


----------



## ALopezDel (Jun 17, 2013)

rash dijo:


> Hola, hace un tiempo me encontré con éste proyecto en la red. Es un comprobador de componentes y semiconductores, además de obtener características básicas de los componentes te identifica de forma automática la disposición de patillas sin tener que acudir al datasheet del componente... me parece algo realmente práctico no creen?
> Además el costo es muy bajo, lo más caro el atmega8 y el LCD, pero por ebay se consiguen a un buen precio, a mí me ha salido por menos de 10 €....
> 
> aquí la página donde está todo:
> ...



Distinguido me podrías pasar el esquema, o simplificar la forma en como lo hiciste ? Genial este instrumento


----------



## osk_rin (Sep 9, 2013)

un control de tonos hecho con un Bonito IC LM1036, y el PCB de la firma RatNET 


Saludos al foro


----------



## jorger (Mar 26, 2014)

Esto que os muestro no es un montaje sino mas bien una adaptación de uno que ya realizé tiempo atrás. No se si alguien se acordará del amplificador clase d de 2x3w rms junto con la smps de un cargador de móvil que estaba montado en una cajita transparente.
Ya tiene nuevo hogar jajaj. Las fotos al final del post, estoy escribiendo desde tapatalk.
La historia, mi padre tiró a la basura un cargador de laptop que daba muchos problemas y dejó de funcionar, yo nisiquiera pude ver algo que pudiera estar mal, vamos que no tenía arreglo facilmente.
Con la suerte de que la carcasa era metálica y fácilmente desmontable, asi que decidí meter dentro el ampli.

Tuve que cortar a mano una pletina de aluminio (sacada de un disipador de tv) para que todo encajara bien ya que interiormente el gabinete tiene unas guías que encajaban el pcb de la fuente original en sí.

El ampli y la fuente están pegadas a la pletina (que está aislada con cinta por completo)  con pegamento termofusible, la verdad es que no se nota nada, quedó bien.
Como todo es tan pequeño me sobra espacio por todos lados jaja, pero es lo que hay. En un futuro meteré algo mejor.
Todo funciona directo, quiero decir, que aún no incluí un interruptor de encendido porque no sabía donde ponerlo jaja. 
Tampoco incluí un pote para regular el volumen. No tengo ninguno acorde que se pueda adaptar al gabinete sin tener que agujerearlo.
La parte de las salidas me quedó un poco chapucero ahi con regletas sin más, a falta de conectores en condiciones.
Saludos !


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 12, 2014)

Que tal.
  Estoy fabricando una pequeña luz frontal para mi bicicleta, a base de un par de led’s Luxeon Rebel de 1w, de algunos 80-100LM cada uno, posee un sistema desmontable para poder  retirarlo y evitar tentaciones ajenas, sin más adjunto algunas fotos ya casi está listo solo le falta el interruptor de encendido y apagado y su entrada de alimentación.




Espero les agrade. Saludos al foro


----------



## jorger (Jul 31, 2014)

Hoy os muestro un pequeño y básico montaje, que puede llegar a ser bastante útil en algunos casos.
Ni más ni menos que un regulador hecho con un LM7805 y un LM317T. Para qué?
Bueno, soy un enreda. El otro dia me dieron un reproductor de vhs del cual entre otras cosas me quedé con el motor capstan. Si, ese brushless que tiene forma de disco cuyo pinout puede llegar a ser bastante complicado de averiguar. Aunque en este fue de lo más sencillo.

Necesita 2 tensiones para funcionar, 5v para la lógica de control y entre 2...14v para la etapa de potencia. Entonces me dije, por qué no hacer un montaje que me permita usar una fuente de una sola tensión de salida y no tener que depender siempre de una fuente de pc?. Y lo que se ve en las fotos es lo que ha salido. También quería regular la velocidad de giro a mi antojo, de ahí que usara un LM317. Tengo un margen de regulación bastante alto, desde unas 30rpm (sip, puede girar muy lento) hasta unas 2000rpm sin carga.

Detalle de una de las fotos, hay un cable de color azul que no está conectado. Ese es el control del sentido de giro. Proximamente haré un control de marcha/paro/giro inverso con un par de relés y 3 pulsadores.

Ahora si, fotos:


----------



## foso (Ago 1, 2014)

Hola quería compartir el montaje de mi proyecto final de carrera. Se trata de un sensor de luz ultravioleta para un espectrógrafo de ultravioleta de vacío. Consta de un fotodiodo UV, un amplificador de carga y un adquisidor de datos. 

El laser trabaja a régimen pulsado, toda la carga generada por el fotodiodo al recibir el pulso es tomada por el amplificador de carga y almacenada en un capacitor de valor conocido, la salida del amplificador de carga se adapta al conversor A/D y es medida.
El fotodiodo va dentro de la recamara de vacío, el ampli va muy cerca pero a presión atmosférica, metido dentro de un soporte de bronce, hecho por un tornero.
Este es el laser:


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Nov 14, 2018)

Electronec dijo:


> Buenas compañeros:
> 
> Hablando de fuentes, les dejo unas fotos de la que acabo de terminar. Algunos saben, que llevo tiempo realizándola y que también llevo tiempo sin PC y por ello no he podido mostrarla antes. Bueno aquí va:
> 
> ...




*Sr. Electronec.*
Lo felicito por el nivel de detalle y prolijidad con que construyó su fuente, digna de mención en folio aparte.
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------

